# Late September Babies Thread!



## oedipamass

Hello ladies, 

I am 4 weeks and a bit right now, with an estimated due date of September 25th. Anyone just got their BFP and planning to have a late-September baby? Let's be buddies and compare symptoms and celebrate the milestones together! I know we are still early and a lot can happen, but I'd love to hear from some other newly-pregnant ladies. 

Let the countdown begin!


----------



## adopim

Hi :wave: I found out on Jan 10th on 9DPO. I am currently 4w3d and EDD is September 24 :)


----------



## oedipamass

adopim- Yay! Congrats for your BFP and welcome to the thread! Your DD in the photo is gorgeous. Is this #2 for you?

Have you had many symptoms yet? I've only had mild stomach cramps on and off, intense sense of smell, and worrying myself crazy -but that's it for now.


----------



## Loukachu

Hi, found out last Saturday and my EDD is 20th September


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm due sept 19! 3 days before DD 6th bday!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm due sept 19! 3 days before DD 6th bday!


Hi, this will be my first, feeling quite overwhelmed!


----------



## maybebaby3

This is my 4th and it was a real surprise!


----------



## Loukachu

I bet you have a busy household. Must be lots of fun!


----------



## maybebaby3

A very noisy one! My DD said she was asking Santa for a baby sister :rofl:


----------



## Bagpuss25

Gone.


----------



## adopim

oedipamass said:


> adopim- Yay! Congrats for your BFP and welcome to the thread! Your DD in the photo is gorgeous. Is this #2 for you?
> 
> Have you had many symptoms yet? I've only had mild stomach cramps on and off, intense sense of smell, and worrying myself crazy -but that's it for now.

Thank you! DD just turned 4 in December. She has been asking for a brother or sister for the last year or so. Haha. I don't think she fully understands the "ramifications" that includes yet though. This is DH's first biological. He came into our lives when DD was 11 months old, so this will be his first (but hopefully not last!!!) experience with an actual newborn/infant.

I have on and off cramping (very mild), very very sore nipples, and an odd exhaustion with insomnia thing going on, as well as bloating that already makes me look pregnant. I'm trying really hard not to worry, but I am anxious since I haven't scheduled an appt with a doctor yet.... I can't until we get our insurance network and know what clinic/hospital will be covered. 

maybebaby: That sounds like my DD, except she just asks me to go buy a baby :rofl: except she said she would like a sister but a brother would be okay too. Haha!


----------



## maybebaby3

I have nausea all day!


----------



## maybebaby3

Adopim - it's funny how they just think they can order up a sibling! DH is convinced it's another boy! I secretly hope it's a girl, though the important thing is that it's healthy! I'm sure once it's here i will not care what gender it is. 

Are you all planning to find out the gender? I did with my other 3 but considering remaining team :yellow: this time. Don't know whether I'll be able to wait it out tho :haha:


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> Adopim - it's funny how they just think they can order up a sibling! DH is convinced it's another boy! I secretly hope it's a girl, though the important thing is that it's healthy! I'm sure once it's here i will not care what gender it is.
> 
> Are you all planning to find out the gender? I did with my other 3 but considering remaining team :yellow: this time. Don't know whether I'll be able to wait it out tho :haha:

We are going to find out


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone! I'm currently 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I'm due on September 29th. I found out at 10 dpo in the evening. This will be my second baby and third pregnancy. I had a miscarriage in October. Really hoping and praying this is my sticky bean.


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and as far as symptoms, I'm having quite a lot for how early I am. Nausea all day, but hungry at the same time, cramping...worse after lying down, fatigue, bloating, insomnia, dizziness. I actually tested early because I was so symptomatic.


----------



## agreeksmom

Would anyone join a private locked group on fb called due in sept 2013 I was in a group for due in June it was amazing we could post in the group and didn't have to word about anyone finding out cause group is pvt


----------



## maybebaby3

I would :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! Do you mindif I join you? 

My name is Brandy. I am soon to be 36. This will be my 4th child. I have a 14yr old, soon to be 7yr old, and a 7mth old baby. I am very nervous about having 2 under 2! I homeschool the 7yr old and will be the younger two as well. This pregnancy will be considered high risk as I have diabetes and will have a scheduled c-section(4th). I had a mmc at 14wks right before I had my youngest so the anxiety is already there. I am due Sept 24th!

Oh and symptoms! Ugh! Bloated, extreme gas, nausea, moody, tired, headaches! Fun stuff! Lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

And on the subject of kids wanting babies, lol. 

Yeserday, I asked Zach, my 7yr old, if he would like another baby and hi response was, " Yes! But I don't know if you can handle being pregnant again!" hahahaha!


----------



## Loukachu

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mindif I join you?
> 
> My name is Brandy. I am soon to be 36. This will be my 4th child. I have a 14yr old, soon to be 7yr old, and a 7mth old baby. I am very nervous about having 2 under 2! I homeschool the 7yr old and will be the younger two as well. This pregnancy will be considered high risk as I have diabetes and will have a scheduled c-section(4th). I had a mmc at 14wks right before I had my youngest so the anxiety is already there. I am due Sept 24th!
> 
> Oh and symptoms! Ugh! Bloated, extreme gas, nausea, moody, tired, headaches! Fun stuff! Lol!

Hi! Did all of your pregnancies feel the same? This is my first and there seems to be so many possible symptoms and it is all v confusing!


----------



## jojo_b

Meeeee! This is our second, and we are definitely going to find out if baby is pink or blue flavour. Can't wait!


----------



## oedipamass

I can't tell you how happy I am to see this thread develop! September babies unite! 

Loukachu: This is my first too! Glad to see another rookie around here. I have also heard lots of weird possible symptoms. I think every woman's body is different and will have different times for everything. I like using Fertility Friend to chart my temps and symptoms, partly because I get to see the list of symptoms that are typical. I was really relived to see "cramps" listed as a normal preg sign. Have you felt any different yet? 

Bagpuss25: Welcome! 

Maybebaby3: We really want to stay Team Yellow and be surprised like the olden' times before ultrasound! 

Maybebaby3 and Adopim: Congratulations on your families! I know it might be weird for me to say that, but from where I'm sitting right now, having multiple healthy happy kids seems like such an accomplishment. I hope to get there one day. And I love that your kids want another little one. Have you told them yet or will you wait to see how everything goes? 

I would consider joining a FB group.

:hugs: to all the ladies here!


----------



## oedipamass

jojo_b: Welcome and congratulations!

BrandysBabies: He sounds like such a thoughtful little guy. Awwww!

CallieBaby: That must have been so hard. :hugs: I have my Fx'ed for your sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Loukachu said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Do you mindif I join you?
> 
> My name is Brandy. I am soon to be 36. This will be my 4th child. I have a 14yr old, soon to be 7yr old, and a 7mth old baby. I am very nervous about having 2 under 2! I homeschool the 7yr old and will be the younger two as well. This pregnancy will be considered high risk as I have diabetes and will have a scheduled c-section(4th). I had a mmc at 14wks right before I had my youngest so the anxiety is already there. I am due Sept 24th!
> 
> Oh and symptoms! Ugh! Bloated, extreme gas, nausea, moody, tired, headaches! Fun stuff! Lol!
> 
> Hi! Did all of your pregnancies feel the same? This is my first and there seems to be so many possible symptoms and it is all v confusing!Click to expand...

It is so hard to go by symptoms. My first two pregnancies were alike symptom wise and pretty straight forward easy. Then I had the mmc. I though everything was normal, same feelings and such as my first two. I even saw the baby on the 8wk scan. Then at 12wk scan the baby was already gone. I had a natural mc at 14wks. I was scared to death to get pregnant after that but knew I wanted more children. Zoey was completely different symptom wise. I had every symptom you could imagine right from the start. I threw up the entire pregnancy and was miserable swearing I would never do it again! Lol! But as you see, here I am!

Anyway, like I said you can't really go by symptom as every pregnancy is different. And there is also nothing you or a DR can do to prevent the bad from happening if it is going to. So the very best thin to do is to relax, eat healthy, and take car of yourself. Which means no stressing!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Sorry for my typos! iPhone. Enough said, lol!


----------



## Nola0841

Hi my name is Dana and this is my first pregnancy. I found out yesterday and should be due around 9/28. We are so excited! We just got married in May, but I'm 33 so I was hoping for kids right away. It took us 7 months to get here so we are so happy. :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

So how weird is it that all I want to do is sit and eat salad all day? Yesterday I spent about $60 just on lettuce an salad toppings!! I have had 4 large salads since last night?!


----------



## oedipamass

BrandysBabies said:


> So how weird is it that all I want to do is sit and eat salad all day? Yesterday I spent about $60 just on lettuce an salad toppings!! I have had 4 large salads since last night?!

I am the same way with spinach! I have been drinking a spinach & fruit smoothie in the AM and then craving another one at night! I think our bodies are telling us to get as many vitamins as we can. Leafy greens like spinach and lettuce are loaded with folic acid, which is so important early on.


----------



## BrandysBabies

That's makes sense! In fact when I was standing at all the bags of salad lettuce, I avoided the iceburg and romaine and went straight for the kind with all the leafy greens and roughage. I am also piling on nuts and dried cranberries, carrots, mushrooms, etc. Gosh! I just had one an hr ago and talking about it is making me want another! Lol!


----------



## adopim

I haven't told my DD yet, as I want to have the first appointment. Plus she would ruin the surprise for my family, she's not a very good secret keeper but at 4 no one is expected to be! Haha. I will probably tell her at the same time I tell my parents and sisters. :)


----------



## momy2angel

Hi ladies! Congratulations to all for your BFPs! I just found out I am pregnant (after 2 losses) and praying that all goes well this time. This will be my 1st. My due date is September 27th. So far, no major symptoms just cramping here and there. Wishing everyone a healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Loukachu

momy2angel said:


> Hi ladies! Congratulations to all for your BFPs! I just found out I am pregnant (after 2 losses) and praying that all goes well this time. This will be my 1st. My due date is September 27th. So far, no major symptoms just cramping here and there. Wishing everyone a healthy 9 months! :flower:

Hey! congrats to you too x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - mind if I join? I got my :bfp: very unexpectedly on Wednesday - I was starting the process of fertility treatment so we had given up last cycle - drank loads over the holiday period and went skiing in France last week eek! :blush:
Think I am due Sept 21st - main symptom was the sore bbs but the tiredness has also kicked in the last 2 days. Not vomiting but got a constant slight background nausea and appetite is definitely reduced - having to eat little and often which is odd for me as normally I can eat a lot often!
Early days yet but looking forward to sharing this journey with you all!


----------



## LuckyDucky9

Hi! I am new to this site. I found out yesterday I am due with #3! Since I missed a couple days temping (Christmas eve and day, of course!! lol) I am not sure when I O'd so I am either due the 17th or 26th, lol (I had two thermal shifts) 

I have two DD's (4 and 19 months) and am sooooo happy to be pg again! This was my 9th cycle trying. 

I have had pretty strong symptoms for a couple weeks (That also makes me unsure of my O date) are nausea, tired, headaches, heartburn, dizzy, some food tastes weird (one of my first clues, soup I love didn't taste right)cramping on and off, lower backache, have to pee a lot and today we can add constipation to the list ;-) 

So excited to be here and I hope we all have a H&H 9 months!! I vow to relax and enjoy this since its my last.


----------



## yellowhaze

Hi, I'd like to join you all too! I got my bfp today, and am very excited as well as shocked! This our first child so it would be great to have people to talk to throughout my first pregnancy :)

Congrats to you all x


----------



## Noo

May I join? I'm JUST out with an EDD of 1st October... Pretty please....

Anyways, I'm Nici and this is my 2nd baby (if it sticks!) though 7th pregnancy. I have a good feeling this time round though as my tests are getting stronger and stronger and I feel ridiculously nauseous. I don't remember feeling this rough this early with my son!

My son, Coby, is also asking for a brother or sister - For at least the last 3 years he has been asking. He said he'd prefer a sister so he didn't have to share but a brother would be okay too so long as he had his own room. Kids, Eh?


----------



## kassiaethne

*waves* I'm due sept 27th :) so excitinggg


----------



## BrandysBabies

Getting a little scared. Just started spotting.........


----------



## Noo

BrandysBabies said:


> Getting a little scared. Just started spotting.........

So long as it's just spotting I'd not worry. Your cervix etc is going through many hormonal changes. If you start to get a fresh red loss then you need to contact A&E or your equivalent xx


----------



## harvestqueen

Hi everyone. I just got my first BFP this morning! 14 days past my last positive opk. We are TTC #1, both of us are 36. We are thrilled and hoping it is the real thing and lasts.
We have been trying since last September or so, 2011 and in September 2012 I had a myomectomy.

Our due date according to an online calculation is September 25, but I will be scheduled for a c-section at 39 weeks (because of myomectomy).
Happy about hearing about everyone's journey!

Symptoms: nausea, very slight but there. Really tired. Also have a little cold sore (I thought I was fighting off a cold on 11-12 dpo).

I attached my chart in case it is interesting for anyone else to see.
Sarah
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module-1.png
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 47


----------



## adopim

Hello to all the new people!! I hope all is well with everyone!

:thumbup:


----------



## AlyssaAngel

Due around sep 24th, first for me. Super nervous, tired with insomnia, freeezing, nausea and cramping randomly and if I stand up too fast lol hoping this is normal 

Nice to meet all of you :flower:


----------



## turtlemomma

Hi everyone! Mind if I join? :hi: I got my BFP really early at 8dpo. That was Tuesday. I am due around September 30th.

Brandysbabies- I have been spotting a little brown for 2 days now- not enough to even show on a liner, but there when I wipe. I called my doctor and they said not to worry, as long as it stays brown and it scant. She also told me not to have sex until it stops, not to exercise hard or go running, and to drink lots of water. Its most likely implantation bleeding (even though implantation has already happened)- You can still have the spotting as the embryo snuggles down farther into your uterine lining. FX for BOTH of us! :flower:


----------



## Loukachu

AlyssaAngel said:


> Due around sep 24th, first for me. Super nervous, tired with insomnia, freeezing, nausea and cramping randomly and if I stand up too fast lol hoping this is normal
> 
> Nice to meet all of you :flower:

Hi! There are a lot of symptoms, some people have them all, some have none, some have a few. I know what you mean about being nervous. I took another test today as seeing the doctor on Tuesday!


----------



## maybebaby3

Oedipamass - I've not told the kids yet. A week tomorrow we are having a private scan so if all is ok with that I will tell them then :)

Brandysbabies - i wish I was having such healthy cravings but so far cheeseburgers and steak seem to be mine :haha: I had iron deficiency with my other pregnancies so maybe something to do with that! Regarding spotting I had that with DS1 at 8wks and was so scared but everything was ok :)

I'm so tired all the time and nausea is bad coz it seems to be there all day :( my experiences with nausea seem to get worse every pregnancy. So long as its only one baby in there :haha: we have serious problems with space as we live in a small 3bed flat and upgrading is not an option as its too expensive!


----------



## Noo

When are you guys telling your children? I wasn't planning on telling Coby until I was 12-16 weeks. Is this not normal?


----------



## agreeksmom

i showed sebas my pee sticks and explained he jumps on me so i thought he needed to know why he cant anymore


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo I'm telling them earlier for the same reason as agreeksmom.


----------



## Noo

Hmm my son will be 8 next month - Maybe I'm okay leaving it a little later? I don't know. I've had 5 miscarriages plus 2 chemicals (though period is officially late so not likely to get a chemical) so I'm very wary about telling him before I know everything is okay. Do you think 16 weeks is too late?


----------



## LuckyDucky9

I'm not telling my 4 year old DD for a while either. Not only for loss reason but because she will blab and I don't want family to know for a long time. I whispered to my 19month old she was going to be a big sister but she is totally clueless ;-)


----------



## Asher

Hi there, I'm with you gals too! Did a test yesterday, and according to dates will be due 25th sept ish! I already have 3 little boys, so this baby, if all goes well, will complete our family!

So hi to all, look forward to getting to know you over the next few months!


----------



## mommadietz

EDD September 25th!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo I was enormous by 16wks! No hiding it :haha:


----------



## agreeksmom

i told him last time even though it ended in mc i dont think he really underestands until i show


----------



## yellowhaze

My edd is 29th Sept, and my symptoms so far as being really tired and sore bbs .. I know it sounds daft but despite being tired etc I just don't feel pregnant and as its my first I feel a bit out of my depth now as I got what I have been hoping for and no idea what comes next!!

I think I will ring my Drs office tomorrow to see when they would like me to come in for my first appt but I am unsure when to tell our close family, tempted to wait until after our first scan when it all seems real.


----------



## StitchFan

Yay! I wanna join! I'm 4 + 6 today, and due on the 23rd with my first!!! No real symptoms yet... so I'm thinking blue. And I have my first dr appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Noo

StitchFan said:


> Yay! I wanna join! I'm 4 + 6 today, and due on the 23rd with my first!!! No real symptoms yet... so I'm thinking blue. And I have my first dr appointment on Wednesday.

Congratulations :) Did you phone Dr straight away or did you leave it a week or so?


----------



## StitchFan

Oh my bad, I can't type today. I have my first appointment with my pcp this coming Wednesday. My insurance stinks and I have to go see him before i can go to the obgyn. I got my first bfp on the 14th, but everyone thought that it was an error, so I waited un Friday and took 2 more of different brands. So it will be at least another week before I can go see the obgyn. When do you get your first scan? I want to tell all my family and friends, but I'm too scared to yet. I want to see that picture so I know it's real.


----------



## Noo

In the UK we don't have a scan until 11-13 weeks unless we have issues like pain/bleeding. That would be either our screening for down's syndrome risk or a dating scan if you opt out of the screening. I shan't be opting for screening so mine will be simply a dating scan though I'm dead sure of my dates as I could only have conceived one night! 

My Chart


----------



## adopim

When I had my daughter 4 years ago, I had my first prenatal at 12 weeks. The OB/GYN department has a small u/s machine for first appt measurements for dating purposes. I didn't have my first real u/s with an ultrasound tech until 16 weeks. I think every clinic is different in their procedures though, and I've moved since then so we'll see what the new clinic will bring...


----------



## harvestqueen

Is anyone else continuing to test? It is all so surreal, so I tested again today. I attached both, from yesterday which is lighter at 13 dpo (i think) and today which seems a little darker (14 dpo I think). I feel really good, but also cautious and don't know how I would know if I had a chemical pregnancy or miscarriage...so have the urge to keep checking. I am not going to anymore though.
I also woke up a lot last night in the night, maybe because I have a lot on my mind. 

Going off caffeine too, anyone else? Was only drinking one cup of tea a day, I am going to ween myself off, with half a cup to 1/4 cup green tea.
 



Attached Files:







love.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1









love 14dpo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## yellowhaze

harvestqueen said:


> Is anyone else continuing to test? It is all so surreal, so I tested again today. I attached both, from yesterday which is lighter at 13 dpo (i think) and today which seems a little darker (14 dpo I think). I feel really good, but also cautious and don't know how I would know if I had a chemical pregnancy or miscarriage...so have the urge to keep checking. I am not going to anymore though.
> I also woke up a lot last night in the night, maybe because I have a lot on my mind.
> 
> Going off caffeine too, anyone else? Was only drinking one cup of tea a day, I am going to ween myself off, with half a cup to 1/4 cup green tea.

I tested again this morning too, to see if the line was darker and it was a little. I have one test left so think I am going to wait until next weekend in hope that its a super dark like by then. I had exactly the same broken night sleep as you! Must all be whizzing around in our heads! 

Is this your first? :baby:


----------



## adopim

Yes, I kept testing until yesterday 18DPO. These are my tests from 17DPO and the Equate was yesterday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4396FB83-20AE-43BC-A566-3DFE5FFC2F64-1904-0000028F2E1D16E2_zps2c8a53b1.jpg

I may pick up a couple 88 cent WalMart cheapies to use once a week until I get to go in for my first appt.
I think yesterday's line was excellent, so I feel confident about it. :)

As for caffeine, I started cutting down while TTC. I almost got to the point of no caffeine a day. However, now that exhaustion is starting to hit me I have allowed myself between 55-110mg a day (at the very very most). I have a hard time keeping up with my 4 year old otherwise. Haha!


----------



## harvestqueen

yellowhaze said:


> harvestqueen said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else continuing to test? It is all so surreal, so I tested again today. I attached both, from yesterday which is lighter at 13 dpo (i think) and today which seems a little darker (14 dpo I think). I feel really good, but also cautious and don't know how I would know if I had a chemical pregnancy or miscarriage...so have the urge to keep checking. I am not going to anymore though.
> I also woke up a lot last night in the night, maybe because I have a lot on my mind.
> 
> Going off caffeine too, anyone else? Was only drinking one cup of tea a day, I am going to ween myself off, with half a cup to 1/4 cup green tea.
> 
> I tested again this morning too, to see if the line was darker and it was a little. I have one test left so think I am going to wait until next weekend in hope that its a super dark like by then. I had exactly the same broken night sleep as you! Must all be whizzing around in our heads!
> 
> Is this your first? :baby:Click to expand...

Yes! It is our first. Makes me smile to think of others going through similar things!
Yes, I am trying to stay chill as much as possible. But also googling things I can and can't eat. I am going to call the dr tomorrow and try to make an appointment asap. There is usually some wait time here (nyc).

Is it your first?


----------



## harvestqueen

adopim said:


> Yes, I kept testing until yesterday 18DPO. These are my tests from 17DPO and the Equate was yesterday:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4396FB83-20AE-43BC-A566-3DFE5FFC2F64-1904-0000028F2E1D16E2_zps2c8a53b1.jpg
> 
> I may pick up a couple 88 cent WalMart cheapies to use once a week until I get to go in for my first appt.
> I think yesterday's line was excellent, so I feel confident about it. :)
> 
> As for caffeine, I started cutting down while TTC. I almost got to the point of no caffeine a day. However, now that exhaustion is starting to hit me I have allowed myself between 55-110mg a day (at the very very most). I have a hard time keeping up with my 4 year old otherwise. Haha!

That is a good idea! My sister said I don't have to take any more tests, but she has never TTC, so I might. I don't have any left (only had a few). 
I was tired a few days ago, so tired! Now, I am ok, feel more energy. 

Do you have any bloating? I feel like I already look like I am a tiny bit preggers, but obviously I am not showing yet.


----------



## adopim

harvestqueen said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I kept testing until yesterday 18DPO. These are my tests from 17DPO and the Equate was yesterday:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4396FB83-20AE-43BC-A566-3DFE5FFC2F64-1904-0000028F2E1D16E2_zps2c8a53b1.jpg
> 
> I may pick up a couple 88 cent WalMart cheapies to use once a week until I get to go in for my first appt.
> I think yesterday's line was excellent, so I feel confident about it. :)
> 
> As for caffeine, I started cutting down while TTC. I almost got to the point of no caffeine a day. However, now that exhaustion is starting to hit me I have allowed myself between 55-110mg a day (at the very very most). I have a hard time keeping up with my 4 year old otherwise. Haha!
> 
> That is a good idea! My sister said I don't have to take any more tests, but she has never TTC, so I might. I don't have any left (only had a few).
> I was tired a few days ago, so tired! Now, I am ok, feel more energy.
> 
> Do you have any bloating? I feel like I already look like I am a tiny bit preggers, but obviously I am not showing yet.Click to expand...

Yes, really after the first definite positive you don't have to keep testing. I'm a POAS addict and really wanted to see a progression, which I got beautifully. :thumbup: My energy level is just super low, no motivation at all.

As for bloating: OMG!! Yes, a lot of it and it's all in my belly. I look pregnant already too and almost none of my pants fit me anymore without keeping them unbuttoned. Needless to say I pulled the maternity pants out of storage already :wacko: I may actually start wearing them as soon as I wash them... I was hoping the bloating would go down but I don't think that it will!


----------



## harvestqueen

> Yes, really after the first definite positive you don't have to keep testing. I'm a POAS addict and really wanted to see a progression, which I got beautifully. :thumbup: My energy level is just super low, no motivation at all.
> 
> As for bloating: OMG!! Yes, a lot of it and it's all in my belly. I look pregnant already too and almost none of my pants fit me anymore without keeping them unbuttoned. Needless to say I pulled the maternity pants out of storage already :wacko: I may actually start wearing them as soon as I wash them... I was hoping the bloating would go down but I don't think that it will!

Yes, I can see that, nice! I think I see a little progression from yesterday to today in mine, the line on the left is darker today, so that seems good! I can't wait to go to the dr. and see it or hear it, whenever that happens, and I especially can't wait for my husband to come home! (he is in Europe til Friday)


----------



## agreeksmom

the last 2 times i had coffee i felt like i was going to die


----------



## harvestqueen

agreeksmom said:


> the last 2 times i had coffee i felt like i was going to die

Right, good to know, so you aren't having it anymore?
I was only drinking tea, so I have switched to rooibos (with half and half too), is similarly satisfying for me. The green tea helped my headache a little that was so so intense. Yesterday was my first day without my morning tea, so that little bit of green tea did the trick, weening off. Only had 1/4 of a mug of green tea today.


----------



## LuckyDucky9

I only tested once. I think I was 15dpo (my confusion over my O date) The test line was so dark it made the control line fainter so I felt pretty confident :thumbup:. I tested same DPO with my other two girls and never had such a dark line so it makes me think I did O 7 days earlier. I'm going to a new OB so I'm not sure if they will date my pg or not yet.
 



Attached Files:







my third.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Loukachu

Took another test today and was very dark. Off too see doctor on Tuesday... So far ok with sleep but am sure that is to come!


----------



## adopim

harvestqueen said:


> Yes, I can see that, nice! I think I see a little progression from yesterday to today in mine, the line on the left is darker today, so that seems good! I can't wait to go to the dr. and see it or hear it, whenever that happens, and I especially can't wait for my husband to come home! (he is in Europe til Friday)

Haha, I got my first positive on Jan 10 at 9DPO. Tested on 9-14DPO and 16-18DPO. I've got 9 used tests sitting in my bathroom closet right now, 8 of them being FRERs. It went from very very fair on 9DPO to very dark by 17 and 18DPO. Loved seeing it :thumbup:
I can't wait to go to the doctor either!! 
Does your DH know yet?


----------



## harvestqueen

Haha said:


> Yes! I emailed him a picture of the test and was able to reach him, we've talked twice. He is really really happy, but wants to wait to get excited until more time has passed (I don't think he wants to be let down).


----------



## yellowhaze

yellowhaze said:


> Yes! It is our first. Makes me smile to think of others going through similar things!
> Yes, I am trying to stay chill as much as possible. But also googling things I can and can't eat. I am going to call the dr tomorrow and try to make an appointment asap. There is usually some wait time here (nyc).
> 
> Is it your first?

Yes it is my first as well! :flower: I think I am going to try and book my appt too, I live in England. Glad there is someone to talk to who knows exactly what you're thinking as its too early (for me) to mider all my friends and family about it :haha:


----------



## adopim

Harvestqueen: That's good :) I can understand wanting to try to wait until more time goes by to get excited. I can't help but be excited! 

Yellowhaze: I am so thankful for the ladies on here! I don't want to tell my news yet and if I didn't have someone to chat with about this I might go insane! :haha:


----------



## Noo

Yup! I've still been testing! I'll attach a pic of my progression though I have no FRER left and don't think I'll but any more. I do have another digi but I'm gonna leave that a few weeks so I can see a progression in the conception indicator. They should be attached in order of peeing!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2









Inverted.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









Digi.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









Tests.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Noo

Are you guys giving your Dr's your dates based on ovulation or LMP? My dates vary between EDD of 25th September for EDD but realistically it'd be 1st October based on ovulation. They always go by LMP until scan, don't they?


----------



## turtlemomma

DH and I have decided we arent going to tell anyone until st.paddy's day. We usually have a big dinner and it will be around 12 weeks, so unless I get huge before that... It should be perfect. <3

I went in to the doctor yesterday for a pee test- They want to have one on file before they do anything else. Tuesday I will be making an appointment for a consult with my doctor. I have a feeling they will just want to talk and tell me all the things I already know. :) Then make the 8 week ultrasound appt. I would LOVE to schedule that for Valentine's Day! (Which is really more like 7 weeks...) After that, I need to choose my delivery doctor. So many things to do. All happy things though! Definitely feel a bit overwhelmed. :wacko:


----------



## harvestqueen

Noo said:


> Are you guys giving your Dr's your dates based on ovulation or LMP? My dates vary between EDD of 25th September for EDD but realistically it'd be 1st October based on ovulation. They always go by LMP until scan, don't they?

I read that the edd was calculated by 40 weeks from your lmp. 
Mine of Sept 25 is 40 weeks from lmp, otherwise it would be about two weeks later than that if it was from my ovulation time I think.
I read that they do it like that just because it is a solid fact, where-as, even if it seems like fact, actual conception could be a little harder to pinpoint and that the range of 38-42 weeks is more realistic for delivery date. But this is not based on experience!


----------



## harvestqueen

yellowhaze said:


> yellowhaze said:
> 
> 
> Yes! It is our first. Makes me smile to think of others going through similar things!
> Yes, I am trying to stay chill as much as possible. But also googling things I can and can't eat. I am going to call the dr tomorrow and try to make an appointment asap. There is usually some wait time here (nyc).
> 
> Is it your first?
> 
> Yes it is my first as well! :flower: I think I am going to try and book my appt too, I live in England. Glad there is someone to talk to who knows exactly what you're thinking as its too early (for me) to mider all my friends and family about it :haha:Click to expand...


Me too!


----------



## KerryGold

:wave:

I'm due 27 September with my second!

I got my :bfp: last Wednesday at 10/11DPO. I tested because I had a couple of dizzy spells. I had crazy vertigo with my DD so it was a big flag for me. I can also pinpoint a little spot where Button is, the exact same place as with DD. That started at 3/4DPO! :wacko:

Going to test again in the morning when the :witch: was due.

I have also ordered a double pack of digis and will aim to get a 2-3 then a 3+ on them.

Gonna call the Drs tomorrow and book in with the midwife.

xXx


----------



## harvestqueen

KerryGold said:


> :wave:
> 
> I'm due 27 September with my second!
> 
> I got my :bfp: last Wednesday at 10/11DPO. I tested because I had a couple of dizzy spells. I had crazy vertigo with my DD so it was a big flag for me. I can also pinpoint a little spot where Button is, the exact same place as with DD. That started at 3/4DPO! :wacko:
> 
> Going to test again in the morning when the :witch: was due.
> 
> I have also ordered a double pack of digis and will aim to get a 2-3 then a 3+ on them.
> 
> Gonna call the Drs tomorrow and book in with the midwife.
> 
> xXx

Congrats! How exciting! What does it mean a little spot where Button is?


----------



## Noo

Yup - I know exactly when conception occurred due to there only being one possible chance of conception. My LMP would put me at something like 4 weeks and 5 days but my ovulation/conception would put me at 3 weeks and 5 days. I have longer cycles so based on conception my LMP should be 25/12 but it's actually 19/12 so not sure which date to give them as I know my dates would change based on lmp to the dates I know are right. Seems silly basing it all on wrong dates!


----------



## KerryGold

Button is what I'm calling this little bean.

I can pinpoint exactly where it is. I felt it from about 7DPO with DD but much earlier this time. It feels like a little firm spot from the inside but I don't think it actually feels firm if I poke it! Although hubby has banned poking! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Noo

KerryGold said:


> Button is what I'm calling this little bean.
> 
> I can pinpoint exactly where it is. I felt it from about 7DPO with DD but much earlier this time. It feels like a little firm spot from the inside but I don't think it actually feels firm if I poke it! Although hubby has banned poking! :haha:
> 
> xXx

Are you poking via your vagina?! Your uterus will be below your pelvic bone till you're around 12 weeks so you must be poking pretty hard!


----------



## KerryGold

Haha! No, I'm not! It's just above my pelvic bone. I have only ever felt it with both my pregnancies so who knows what it is. As soon as I felt it again though, I had a good idea I was pregnant.

Also to add, I'm hoping to stay :yellow: again but hubby hasn't agreed as yet. He wanted to find out last time but hoping I can convince him as he actually loved not knowing in the end!

xXx


----------



## Renaendel

Due we think the 27th and hope I can join.


----------



## psychick01

oedipamass said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am 4 weeks and a bit right now, with an estimated due date of September 25th. Anyone just got their BFP and planning to have a late-September baby? Let's be buddies and compare symptoms and celebrate the milestones together! I know we are still early and a lot can happen, but I'd love to hear from some other newly-pregnant ladies.
> 
> Let the countdown begin!

I'm right there with you. Due Sept 28th with my first. 33 now but will be 34 in March. Thanks for the thread, so many ladies are "lucky" to be quite a bit younger than we are.


----------



## Renaendel

psychick01 said:


> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am 4 weeks and a bit right now, with an estimated due date of September 25th. Anyone just got their BFP and planning to have a late-September baby? Let's be buddies and compare symptoms and celebrate the milestones together! I know we are still early and a lot can happen, but I'd love to hear from some other newly-pregnant ladies.
> 
> Let the countdown begin!
> 
> I'm right there with you. Due Sept 28th with my first. 33 now but will be 34 in March. Thanks for the thread, so many ladies are "lucky" to be quite a bit younger than we are.Click to expand...

33 now, 34 in May. Nice there are a few of us 30 somethings in here.


----------



## harvestqueen

Renaendel said:


> psychick01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am 4 weeks and a bit right now, with an estimated due date of September 25th. Anyone just got their BFP and planning to have a late-September baby? Let's be buddies and compare symptoms and celebrate the milestones together! I know we are still early and a lot can happen, but I'd love to hear from some other newly-pregnant ladies.
> 
> Let the countdown begin!
> 
> I'm right there with you. Due Sept 28th with my first. 33 now but will be 34 in March. Thanks for the thread, so many ladies are "lucky" to be quite a bit younger than we are.Click to expand...
> 
> 33 now, 34 in May. Nice there are a few of us 30 somethings in here.Click to expand...

Now you guys can feel younger :) I am 36, turning 37 end of August! #1


----------



## Renaendel

harvestqueen said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psychick01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am 4 weeks and a bit right now, with an estimated due date of September 25th. Anyone just got their BFP and planning to have a late-September baby? Let's be buddies and compare symptoms and celebrate the milestones together! I know we are still early and a lot can happen, but I'd love to hear from some other newly-pregnant ladies.
> 
> Let the countdown begin!
> 
> I'm right there with you. Due Sept 28th with my first. 33 now but will be 34 in March. Thanks for the thread, so many ladies are "lucky" to be quite a bit younger than we are.Click to expand...
> 
> 33 now, 34 in May. Nice there are a few of us 30 somethings in here.Click to expand...
> 
> Now you guys can feel younger :) I am 36, turning 37 end of August! #1Click to expand...

Harvestqueen you are the best


----------



## Noo

I will be 27 next month. DH is 30 xx

Yup, the insomnia strikes again! 3am, asleep for 2 hours and the stupid cat wakes me up and now WIDE awake! Beginning to wonder if its more anxiety and paranoia rather than pregancy symptom though!


----------



## adopim

I just have trouble getting to sleep. Bouts of worry and paranoia go through my mind uncontrollably. DH wants to get kittens this spring, i am very back and forth about that. I have switched up my vitamins so i'm still a little apprehensive about that. I am studying toilet paper everytime I use the bathroom. Then there's the day dreaming of me holding my baby for the first time. Thinking about the future. So much going on for one mind.I will feel so much better after a little time passes and I get to see a doctor. 
I feel quite crazy sometimes, so it affects my ability to get to sleep a little bit :haha:


----------



## Noo

Sounds very familiar! I feel like I'm waiting for something to go wrong! I'm wishing my life away waiting to be far enough along to book with my midwife and get a scan! I want it til be mid march now! I want to know everthing is okay. I keep just waiting to wake up in a puddle of blood :-/


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm 35 and dh will be 35 in August. 

Wow you guys- I'm too scared to even START the conversation about finding out the sex! Every little twinge and ache makes me feel my belly and think "is everything alright in there?" Anyone who has had a baby before- when will I relax? I really want to enjoy this experience! As you can probably tell, I'm a first-timer. :wacko:


----------



## adopim

turtlemomma said:


> I'm 35 and dh will be 35 in August.
> 
> Wow you guys- I'm too scared to even START the conversation about finding out the sex! Every little twinge and ache makes me feel my belly and think "is everything alright in there?" Anyone who has had a baby before- when will I relax? I really want to enjoy this experience! As you can probably tell, I'm a first-timer. :wacko:

With my DD, I relaxed a lot once I got to the end of the first trimester. I my first scan at 12 weeks, right before the end of the first trimester. I heard her heartbeat and saw her and I relaxed about the pregnancy quite a bit.
This time I still find myself worrying and wishing away this first trimester. Lol. I think I'll relax once I hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Loukachu

Had a dream I was bleeding last night. Was horrible. Has taken me a while to realise it was a dream! Urgh feel all out of kilter now...


----------



## src

I guess I belong in here, too! Should be due around September 29. This is my first, I will be 32 when I deliver.

I have to say I'm petrified! We've tried for this baby for nine months and had one miscarriage at 6w in July, and I just want to know everything is okay!

I'm obsessively peeing on sticks, I just get so happy when I see that line show up. I'm (un)fortunate in that I work in a lab and have the capability of checking my own blood hCG. It's hard not to, but I know I'll just stress over numbers.

Hoping everyone has a happy nine months!


----------



## adopim

Hi src! :) 
Of the last 14 days I have POAS 12 times. :haha: I love seeing the lines show up too! I loved seeing the progression of the intensity of the lines too. I have two 88 cent WalMart cheapies in the closet for if I get the urge to do it. Which I think I will between now and whenever my first appt will be. Lol!


----------



## KerryGold

I'm nearly 35 and DH is 38. 

Off to POAS for the 2nd time today as AF was due.

I think you just have to hope for the best without getting over-excited. I had a lot of symptoms and started to show quite early last time, which was reassuring. But then I'm stressing now that I don't feelas weird this time! :wacko:

xXx


----------



## Kanichen34

Looks like I can join this thread - got my BFP this morning! NHS site puts my due date at 29th September, which is exciting as that is the month we were hoping for. I'm am 26 (27 in march) and DH is 30. This is our first. Still not really sunk in yet!!


----------



## AlyssaAngel

Hey other people who joined the thread :)


adopim - I hear you, that's exactly how I feel when I'm trying to get to sleep. I try and tell myself to think of annnything else because I'm exhausted. 

Loukachu - I also keep having vivid dreams about pregnancy, at least they aren't nightmares though :hugs: So I guess the crazy dreams are a sign lol


----------



## jennyb86uk

Hello all! I'm 5+1 and have a due date of 22nd September!


----------



## CatStorey

Hi all

So excited to join you ladies :) 

I am due 30th September with baby number 2. I'm 30, will be 31 10 days after babies due date so a wonderful pressy!! 

We are over the moon as have been trying for a while now. I actually concieved the night after after our wedding which is really special :) 

Hoping to start getting some symptoms now. Its strange wanting to actually get sick but I can't wait.....ha ha!! Last time I was really sick and always told thats a good sign. So bring it on!! 

xxx


----------



## Noo

Aww you're a day ahead of me :)


----------



## Loukachu

AlyssaAngel said:


> Hey other people who joined the thread :)
> 
> 
> adopim - I hear you, that's exactly how I feel when I'm trying to get to sleep. I try and tell myself to think of annnything else because I'm exhausted.
> 
> Loukachu - I also keep having vivid dreams about pregnancy, at least they aren't nightmares though :hugs: So I guess the crazy dreams are a sign lol

Am hoping they are more dream like for me in future! Really threw me but doing ok now!


----------



## adopim

I had a very strange dream last night and I was going to write it out on here because it was so odd. I should have done right when I woke up because now I forgot the details of it! Maybe I'll remember something about it later. :haha: 
It is crazy what pregnancy does to us, even in our minds. :rofl:

I got to sleep relatively quickly, but I didn't get to bed until around 2:15am do that would explain why. My mind didn't take me to bad places, so I'll count it as a victory despite being so late :)

Congratulations and welcome to our newcomers!! :thumbup:


----------



## oedipamass

SymptomWatch3.0!: So I've never been the type to get super sore boobs around AF, so my boobs don't hurt that much now but... 

I could swear they're BIGGER than just a few days ago! They definitely feel fuller! Anyone else have growing boobies at this point?!


----------



## adopim

oedipamass said:


> SymptomWatch3.0!: So I've never been the type to get super sore boobs around AF, so my boobs don't hurt that much now but...
> 
> I could swear they're BIGGER than just a few days ago! They definitely feel fuller! Anyone else have growing boobies at this point?!

Yes! Even DH has noticed they are getting a bit bigger. Tho he can't really touch due to extreme sore nipples right now. Lol. My sports bras are starting to get too small and my normal bras (which are already push up) are making them look even more enormous! :haha:


----------



## oedipamass

I just spend $50 on a new bra, and now I'm wondering if I threw my money away because who knows how long I'll be able to wear it... 

Ah well, I guess our nice clothes will be waiting for us after we have our babies!


----------



## Noo

oedipamass said:


> SymptomWatch3.0!: So I've never been the type to get super sore boobs around AF, so my boobs don't hurt that much now but...
> 
> I could swear they're BIGGER than just a few days ago! They definitely feel fuller! Anyone else have growing boobies at this point?!

Not my boobs per se but they do feel a little fuller. However, my nipples are on steroids. They've gone from pretty non-existent to looking like mini marshmallows on the ends of my boobs! They're also super sensitive so them pointing and rubbing inside my bra isn't great!


----------



## adopim

Yep, that's pretty much how I view it. I told DH I'm going to need to go buy a couple different bras and probably some summer maternity clothes (I already have maternity pants and a couple shirts but they are not summer clothes) because I already know I'm going to show a lot sooner this time... And I'm going to need stretchy clothes. He asked me why. Haha. Needless to say, I already pulled out my maternity pants from the storage closet.... :haha:


----------



## Loukachu

My boobs are definitely bigger - my friend has given me some sleeping bras. Hadn't heard of them but am sure they will help with the pain.

Also have gas and lots of it.

Summer maternity clothes it will be - no hiding it once the weather gets warm lol!


----------



## Renaendel

I am already in my fat pants. It is the only pair I can close with the bloating. I don't know what to do with my bras.. HELP!! I was a natural 30ddd, but the closest that mall stores carry was a 32dd, even the maternity shops. We were getting ready for bed last night and my husband told me that it is time for some new bras since i was squeezing out the top and the sides. I don't know what to do. There is no where in town that sells a 30 anything let alone whatever is above a ddd. In the mean time I have MacGuyvered a rig with an ace bandage and two old sports bras. Not the most comfortable but at least the girls are secure.


----------



## Noo

Renaendel said:


> I am already in my fat pants. It is the only pair I can close with the bloating. I don't know what to do with my bras.. HELP!! I was a natural 30ddd, but the closest that mall stores carry was a 32dd, even the maternity shops. We were getting ready for bed last night and my husband told me that it is time for some new bras since i was squeezing out the top and the sides. I don't know what to do. There is no where in town that sells a 30 anything let alone whatever is above a ddd. In the mean time I have MacGuyvered a rig with an ace bandage and two old sports bras. Not the most comfortable but at least the girls are secure.

That's an impressive pair of knockers! I think I'm a 38DD and some of my more secure hammocks are feeling a tad tight around the bust but the fastening bit is fine. My underwires are a bit uncomfy.


----------



## KerryGold

You're supposed to wear non-wired bras in pregnancy anyway!

xXx


----------



## Noo

KerryGold said:


> You're supposed to wear non-wired bras in pregnancy anyway!
> 
> xXx

Further into your pregnancy yes - but at the minute I don't have any non-underwired bras. They're not supportive enough - Especially at work when I'm getting into all sorts of positions to deliver babies :lol:


----------



## turtlemomma

Before af I would always get the most horribly sore Bbs! They seem to be less so now, hurting more in the eve. I'm a 38 f so I really hope they dont get TOO much bigger... So far I haven't noticed anything... I hope that's not bad...


----------



## Noo

When are you guys planning on resuming your sexual relationship? I feel far too twitched at the minute but not sure how long holding off is reasonable. DH is fairly easy, he normally has a lower sex drive than me so I don't feel I'm being mean to him... at the minute!


----------



## adopim

There are lots of impressive pairs on here. Haha, I'm a 32B and my estimation by the end of the pregnancy I will be at least a 34C. Lol, but mine aren't impressive :rofl:
We have not stopped in our sexual relations really. We've veered from our every other day agreement but we still go at least twice a week. :shrug:


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> We have not stopped in our sexual relations really. We've veered from our every other day agreement but we still go at least twice a week. :shrug:

Ahh, I shan't be resuming any of that business for at least a few weeks. I want to make sure this :baby: is well and truly comfy (had several MC). Just not sure whether waiting till 6-8 weeks is alright or whether it should be longer... Hmm.


----------



## turtlemomma

Because I was spotting my dr said I can't have sex yet- I hope I get the ok this week! I've been especially um, interested. :)


----------



## adopim

Hmm, i'm not sure. I was told that that sex won't cause a miscarriage, so I personally don't worry about it (unless I started spotting, then I would refrain for a while). I would say just waiting until you are comfortable with it again. You gotta go with how you feel. And really if you are uncomfortable with it, it takes away the fun of it anyway and therefore making it counterproductive. Go with your feelings hun :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

With all my aches and pains haven't felt very much like it. What is the official guidance? That it is ok? Just not quite there yet.


----------



## Renaendel

Success!! I found a 32F Wacoal bra at Ross Dress for Less or $5.99. Those in the US check them out and you can get cheap bras of almost any size for cheap! The same bra at barenecessities.com would run me $65. I also found a camisole to hide my bloat tummy for the same price. This means I can just get a new bra now each time I go up in size without feeling guilty. No more Richard Dean Anderson bras for this woman!

Drs office called to confirm my checkup on the 29th..caasnt wait that long... The nurse said my due date was between the 22nd and the 27th. Weird. I guess they will confirm it with the ultrasound?? So I have no idea if I am half way through four weeks or five weeks.


----------



## oedipamass

Renaendel said:


> So I have no idea if I am half way through four weeks or five weeks.

Don't they date it from your CD1? Ours are the same and mine is September 25th...


----------



## Belle1981

This is funny, I clicked on the thread thinking oh great people due when I am (Sept 28th) and see a discussion of boobs and sex lol. I'm a 38H and am scared about what they're going to look like lol. I"m overweight but have always had abnormally large breasts no matter my weight.

As for sex, I want it! I don't want to until I see my doctor on Thursday though, but boy oh boy do I want it


----------



## adopim

When I was pregnant with my first the doctor gave me the greenlight for sex (though at that point I wasn't in a stable relationship so I never wanted anything do with him anyway). As long as you aren't spotting or bleeding there really is not much reason to hold back. I've decided that I am going to keep doing it. If there comes a point where the doctor tells me not to i will listen but until then I will just carry on as normal. I believe that it really just boils down to whether or not you are comfortable with it. 
Besides, I don't know how my DH will respond when my belly gets really big. He may just be totally turned off once we get to that point, so I gotta get my full as much as I can now just in case his libido disappears later. 

Sad, I washed all my maternity pants... My favorite pair has a huge hole in them :( That was disappointing. :haha:

They do initially date you based on CD1. A lot of times that remains your due date. It may change by a day or two depending. With my DD, my due date was always the same even though she was a bit small (I had her at 38w4d and she was only 6lbs).


----------



## Renaendel

oedipamass said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> So I have no idea if I am half way through four weeks or five weeks.
> 
> Don't they date it from your CD1? Ours are the same and mine is September 25th...Click to expand...

That must be what they meant by lmp? My other date was from my temperature spike on cd20. What does lmp stand for? I just picked my ticker half way between the two. Which do you think would be the most accurate? Cd1 was dec 16.


----------



## adopim

LMP is last menstrual period. It's the first day of your last period. Mine was December 18. My EDD based on that is September 24. Sometimes they will estimate it based on your Ov day, which in my case my EDD remains the same whether calculated by LMP or Ov date. If you know when you Ov'd then that might be even more accurate to calculate your EDD. Especially if you have a long cycle and Ov later in it.


----------



## turtlemomma

Cd 1 was dec 20 for me but I o'd on cd 19 so that puts my due date at sept 30! 

What is everyone planning to do with work? (Assuming you ARE working...) I am a teacher so I will plan to start off the school year, work right up to a few days before my due date, then come back in January 1/2 time. Ill probably go back to full time in feb. I don't get maternity leave and I'm a little scared how well make it work, but I have faith it will work out.


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> LMP is last menstrual period. It's the first day of your last period. Mine was December 18. My EDD based on that is September 24. Sometimes they will estimate it based on your Ov day, which in my case my EDD remains the same whether calculated by LMP or Ov date. If you know when you Ov'd then that might be even more accurate to calculate your EDD. Especially if you have a long cycle and Ov later in it.

Hmm my LMP was 19th December which would put me forward to 25th September EDD then. However, I don't actually ovulate until CD20-22 ish so it seems really silly to put me there. I think my scan would put me back a week or so when I go for it at 12/40.

Hubby was so funny - Talking of sex he said - Will I not like poke it in the head or something? "Umm Richard, it doesn't HAVE a head at the minute and did Coby come out with a penis end shaped bruise on his head???" I've never seen him so red! haha


----------



## Noo

turtlemomma said:


> What is everyone planning to do with work? (Assuming you ARE working...) I am a teacher so I will plan to start off the school year, work right up to a few days before my due date, then come back in January 1/2 time. Ill probably go back to full time in feb. I don't get maternity leave and I'm a little scared how well make it work, but I have faith it will work out.

I'm a midwife so can finish any time after 29 weeks. I think I plan to try to get to 36 weeks though it could be difficult working on delivery suite up to that gestation as I'm only 5ft 2 and got HUGE with Coby (he was 9lb15). Literally like a barrel. Plus I'm not sure how long I'd be able to fit behind the wheel of my car and I have a 65 mile commute to work and back every shift. I may use some annual leave to finish earlier but I was hoping to use it on the end of maternity leave rather than the start. I'd probably look to go back to work April time. Maybe a bit later depending on finances as entitled to a full year but the last 3 months would be unpaid.


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> Hmm my LMP was 19th December which would put me forward to 25th September EDD then. However, I don't actually ovulate until CD20-22 ish so it seems really silly to put me there. I think my scan would put me back a week or so when I go for it at 12/40.
> 
> Hubby was so funny - Talking of sex he said - Will I not like poke it in the head or something? "Umm Richard, it doesn't HAVE a head at the minute and did Coby come out with a penis end shaped bruise on his head???" I've never seen him so red! haha

Yeah, it would make more sense for you to base your EDD on your Ov date rather than LMP. I think eventually measurements will back that up. 

:rofl: "penis end shaped bruise", oh that is hilarious!


----------



## Renaendel

adopim said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Hmm my LMP was 19th December which would put me forward to 25th September EDD then. However, I don't actually ovulate until CD20-22 ish so it seems really silly to put me there. I think my scan would put me back a week or so when I go for it at 12/40.
> 
> Hubby was so funny - Talking of sex he said - Will I not like poke it in the head or something? "Umm Richard, it doesn't HAVE a head at the minute and did Coby come out with a penis end shaped bruise on his head???" I've never seen him so red! haha
> 
> Yeah, it would make more sense for you to base your EDD on your Ov date rather than LMP. I think eventually measurements will back that up.
> 
> :rofl: "penis end shaped bruise", oh that is hilarious!Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing the ovu date stuff up! Moved my chart to my ovu date since it is 6 days later than lmp date. 

Noo, I am terrified about the size of this kid(s). I hope it is just one. My grandmother and her sister were fraternal twins and i am in my 30s. I am 5'0 and DH is 6'1. Hoping for one 6-7 lb baby, but as long as they are healthy I should not complain.


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma I'm a teacher too. I intend to work til at least a week b4 due date, if not til actual due date.

On the subject of sex we dtd a few times since bfp but am now too tired and nauseous!

I need clothes! I have no maternity clothes as I gave them all away as Owen was supposed to be our last! Same with all our baby equipment :dohh:


----------



## adopim

Now I'm starting to get the "sneeze pains" :( I don't remember them feeling quite this sharp, especially this early. One of those "different than last time" moments I guess. Lol.


----------



## Rahdirahrah

Hey everyone! I'm due in the early half of September, the 12th!

Only real symptoms I have had yet are the obvious missed period, 2 positive pregnancy tests, my boobs have gone up an entire cup size (unlucky me, they are now a FF) and I get random period like cramps that aren't as painful as those. Oh, and I have been hugging a bucket all night and day cause of the occasional mouthful of spew YUCK!

This is also my first, my partner and I are still in complete shock haha


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> Now I'm starting to get the "sneeze pains" :( I don't remember them feeling quite this sharp, especially this early. One of those "different than last time" moments I guess. Lol.

I get those! I had a proper sneezing fit earlier and every sneeze I said "Oooh!" OH was like "Ah so it is true about sneezing and orgasms then?" Errm no, this hurts/pulls! 

My tummy feels warm and full, almost like when you need to open your bowels but I don't. Is anyone else getting this?

I'm also in the position that I need to buy EVERYTHING again. I don't think we kept anything other than a few nice baby clothes sets and I think those would be boy things as I don't think I kept any newborn stuff.

What cars does everyone drive? I'm twitched about mine as I bought a new mini in november... However it only has 4 seats and a small boot! Think I'd need a roof box to carry a pram and 4 people. Grr. It'd cost too much to change it since I'd then owe more than they'd give me for it at the minute.


----------



## maybebaby3

We just bought a Citroen C4 grand Picasso 7 seater over summer. It was not bought with the purpose of using the back 2 seats on a regular basis but with this bean we will be :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. 
AFM my bbs are less sore than they were but the tiredness has kicked in big time - work is finishing me off at the moment! No real MS to speak of but I do spend the mornings kind of dizzy and a bit nauseous. Still getting lots of on / off cramping but GP and midwife reassured me it was normal as long as I wasn't bleeding. A lot of it is like my normal endo pain and I'm presuming that that won't disappear overnight.
DH had sex the day I found out and I bled a tiny bit afterwards and freaked out!! We've done it 'gently!' a couple more times since then and no problems - apparently your cervix is more sensitive when pregnant so it's quite common... 
Noo - as you know I'm in a Clio - we were planning to change this year as it's kind of getting on its last legs but not sure if finances will allow now so we're going to have to be very careful in choice of pram etc!


----------



## Renaendel

This morning I feel amazing. No nausea, cramping, just a tinny pulling in my abdomen on occasion. Full of energy. My food intake was pretty perfect yesterday, started using www.Supertracker.usda.gov to track and write down everything I ate. So maybe that is why?

Is it normal to feel scared when you feel good? Is it normal to have random days when you feel good? Sorry this is my first ever Bfp and I knw I ask a lot of questions but I just don't know.


----------



## adopim

Well good news: I finally got my first appt scheduled.... Bad news: I have to wait until February 27th :( Holy crap this is going to be a long 5 weeks.... (Talk about emotional; pretty sure I cried about it :haha:)

Renaendael: I think it's normal to feel nervous when you feel good. :) cuz we expect to always feel like crap. Lol


----------



## CatStorey

.


----------



## Noo

Aww she'll love her real life dolly :)

My son said today "Well are we gonna have a baby this year or not? Or are you gonna make me wait till next year?!" It made me smile!


----------



## psychick01

Renaendel said:


> Is it normal to feel scared when you feel good? Is it normal to have random days when you feel good? Sorry this is my first ever Bfp and I knw I ask a lot of questions but I just don't know.

I agree that it must be normal. We get so used to women talking about how bad they feel. I felt horrible for the first 10 days or so, then last night I started feeling considerably better. I was nervous that it meant something was wrong but I had my first OB appointment today and everything in fine. I say enjoy feeling good while it lasts.:flower: We have several more weeks till the happy 2nd trimester.


----------



## Noo

psychick01 said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to feel scared when you feel good? Is it normal to have random days when you feel good? Sorry this is my first ever Bfp and I knw I ask a lot of questions but I just don't know.
> 
> I agree that it must be normal. We get so used to women talking about how bad they feel. I felt horrible for the first 10 days or so, then last night I started feeling considerably better. I was nervous that it meant something was wrong but I had my first OB appointment today and everything in fine. I say enjoy feeling good while it lasts.:flower: We have several more weeks till the happy 2nd trimester.Click to expand...

I can't wait to feel a little bit more "normal" - My back is killing me. Relaxin has a lot to answer for! :lol: Good thing is - Whilst I feel rough, I know my hormones are doing their thing!


----------



## src

Got my first appointments scheduled! But theyre making me wait until February 12 just to see the OB coordinator! I'm not exactly sure what all the nurse practitioner will do, but the receptionist made it sound like it was mostly informational. And I would assume they have to verify the pregnancy and not just take me at my word? Otherwise why specifically schedule it for 7-9 weeks just to tell me what I should and shouldn't do? After that I have to wait until March 5 to see my doctor! The waiting is painful, not sure how to reel in my impatience.


----------



## oedipamass

adopim said:


> Well good news: I finally got my first appt scheduled.... Bad news: I have to wait until February 27th :( Holy crap this is going to be a long 5 weeks.... (Talk about emotional; pretty sure I cried about it :haha:)

My first appointment is the next day on the 28th! We can wait out the weeks together!


----------



## harvestqueen

I requested an appointment soon because I am searching for a new ob/gyn. They can see me next thurs which is about 6 weeks since LMP. They might do a sonogram then. Is this a bad or good idea?

Also regarding symptoms. I am nearly at 5 weeks and I feel ok today and also got nervous. Just tired but that could be anyway. I read somewhere hormones can come in waves anyone else read this? Trying to just be patient and hope everything is going ok. Don't have any pregnancy tests and not sure if it would make sense to take them anyway at this point.


----------



## adopim

oedipamass said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Well good news: I finally got my first appt scheduled.... Bad news: I have to wait until February 27th :( Holy crap this is going to be a long 5 weeks.... (Talk about emotional; pretty sure I cried about it :haha:)
> 
> My first appointment is the next day on the 28th! We can wait out the weeks together!Click to expand...

Yay! Appointment waiting buddies ;) :thumbup:


----------



## Kanichen34

Just phoned the docs to tell them I'm pregnant and they booked me in for a midwife appointment, 18th February. Seems so far away! I was half expecting to go in soon for a quick blood test to confirm, but I guess not!

Was also kinda surprised they made me chose my hospital there and then over the phone, A or B. Umm don't I get to go and see them to pick? Guess not. Anyway, picked the one most of my relatives have given birth in so sure it will be fine.

Kinda made it all more real now - took an extra test this morning just to be certain and am now rather excited. :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Kanichen34 said:


> Just phoned the docs to tell them I'm pregnant and they booked me in for a midwife appointment, 18th February. Seems so far away! I was half expecting to go in soon for a quick blood test to confirm, but I guess not!
> 
> Was also kinda surprised they made me chose my hospital there and then over the phone, A or B. Umm don't I get to go and see them to pick? Guess not. Anyway, picked the one most of my relatives have given birth in so sure it will be fine.
> 
> Kinda made it all more real now - took an extra test this morning just to be certain and am now rather excited. :happydance:

Are you in the UK? If so, you need to choose the hospital for your booking appt as most Trusts use different maternity notes and that is the hospital where you'll receive all your scans etc xx

I've still not informed anyone I'm pregnant. I don't want to yet. I'm too scared! I'm gonna drive down to GP surgery to request my "book online" info so I can book in for the GP for a couple of weeks time then get a midwife appt. I don't want to tempt fate just yet. By LMP I'm 5+2 now but ticker is based on conception.


----------



## KerryGold

Kanichen, you can change your mind about where to give birth later but as noo says, they like to get you in the 'right' system.

Here they ask you at your first appointment and if you choose the non-obvious one you then have another booking appt with the appropriation people.

xXx


----------



## Noo

I'm a bit unsure where I'd book as my local hospital is the one I trained at - It's lovely but under threat of closure to high risk bookings which would mean I'd need to transfer my care mid-pregnancy if it did book. But if I didn't book then I'd be one less request for services and it'd be playing into their hands and their reasoning for closure. Grr!


----------



## Belle1981

I have so many appointments booked already lol. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appt in the morning. I have had it booked for a few weeks because I was going to talk to her about seeing a specialist since it'd been 15 months and no pregnancy. Now I get to tell her I'm pregnant!

I don't like my doctor at all and have wanted a new one for a long time, so my husband booked an appt with his doctor tomorrow as well so we can see if he will be our family doctor.

I also booked an appt with a midwife for next week. We only have a few in my city & they book up really fast! If I was due in early Sept they wouldn't have been able to take me


----------



## Noo

Belle1981 said:


> I have so many appointments booked already lol. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appt in the morning. I have had it booked for a few weeks because I was going to talk to her about seeing a specialist since it'd been 15 months and no pregnancy. Now I get to tell her I'm pregnant!
> 
> I don't like my doctor at all and have wanted a new one for a long time, so my husband booked an appt with his doctor tomorrow as well so we can see if he will be our family doctor.
> 
> I also booked an appt with a midwife for next week. We only have a few in my city & they book up really fast! If I was due in early Sept they wouldn't have been able to take me

Where do you live? Are your midwives private?


----------



## Belle1981

Noo said:


> Belle1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have so many appointments booked already lol. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appt in the morning. I have had it booked for a few weeks because I was going to talk to her about seeing a specialist since it'd been 15 months and no pregnancy. Now I get to tell her I'm pregnant!
> 
> I don't like my doctor at all and have wanted a new one for a long time, so my husband booked an appt with his doctor tomorrow as well so we can see if he will be our family doctor.
> 
> I also booked an appt with a midwife for next week. We only have a few in my city & they book up really fast! If I was due in early Sept they wouldn't have been able to take me
> 
> Where do you live? Are your midwives private?Click to expand...

I live in British Columbia, Canada. Midwives are covered under healthcare but we only have two places that offer them right now. Don't know why! I live in a city of 90,000 people. I really dislike a midwife from the other location so I refuse to go there


----------



## psychick01

My OB got me in right away when I called but it was just a basic pee test and a quick physical check. I go back at 10 weeks to hear the heartbeat and then around 14 for my first ultrasound. Does anyone know what the difference is? I thought they did an US to get the heartbeat? Maybe they just mean that the baby will be too small to see much of anything at 10 weeks. Of course my prego brain didn't think to ask till after I left the office.:shrug:


----------



## adopim

psychick01 said:


> My OB got me in right away when I called but it was just a basic pee test and a quick physical check. I go back at 10 weeks to hear the heartbeat and then around 14 for my first ultrasound. Does anyone know what the difference is? I thought they did an US to get the heartbeat? Maybe they just mean that the baby will be too small to see much of anything at 10 weeks. Of course my prego brain didn't think to ask till after I left the office.:shrug:

They will use a thing called a Doppler to hear the heartbeat. Here, all the OBs have them on hand. They will be using that every appt to check the baby's heart rate (at least that's what they did for me). The ultrasound gives actual measurements that you can see. 
I don't think you can hear the heartbeat on the u/s (I could be wrong tho, I just don't remember hearing it at my ultrasounds with my first) but you can see the heartbeat.


----------



## Noo

I'd have thought 10/40 would be pretty early to use a doppler really? Normally the uterus is in the pelvis until 12/40. I can't usually locate a HB much before 16/40.


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> I'd have thought 10/40 would be pretty early to use a doppler really? Normally the uterus is in the pelvis until 12/40. I can't usually locate a HB much before 16/40.

Hmm, that's true. When I was pregnant with my DD my OB picked up a very strong HB with the Doppler at 12 weeks though. They had a small u/s machine to check for early growth. That had to be done vaginally, as it would have been inaccurate otherwise. (My old hospital/clinc had a separate building a few miles away where the full ultrasound machines were as well as where the ultrasound techs worked)


----------



## Renaendel

Renaendel said:


> This morning I feel amazing. No nausea, cramping, just a tinny pulling in my abdomen on occasion. Full of energy. My food intake was pretty perfect yesterday, started using www.Supertracker.usda.gov to track and write down everything I ate. So maybe that is why?
> 
> Is it normal to feel scared when you feel good? Is it normal to have random days when you feel good? Sorry this is my first ever Bfp and I knw I ask a lot of questions but I just don't know.

Well the bleeding started today. This morning it was just in my cm, but by lunch I had filled a panty liner. It goes down if I lay down, so I have told DH I am not moving until it has stopped. The drs office doesn't want to see me unless I am going through more than a pad an hr. :cry:


----------



## KerryGold

Sorry hun :hugs:

Thinking of you.

xXx


----------



## Noo

Renaendel said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> This morning I feel amazing. No nausea, cramping, just a tinny pulling in my abdomen on occasion. Full of energy. My food intake was pretty perfect yesterday, started using www.Supertracker.usda.gov to track and write down everything I ate. So maybe that is why?
> 
> Is it normal to feel scared when you feel good? Is it normal to have random days when you feel good? Sorry this is my first ever Bfp and I knw I ask a lot of questions but I just don't know.
> 
> Well the bleeding started today. This morning it was just in my cm, but by lunch I had filled a panty liner. It goes down if I lay down, so I have told DH I am not moving until it has stopped. The drs office doesn't want to see me unless I am going through more than a pad an hr. :cry:Click to expand...

Take it easy... Bed rest and good diet xx


----------



## Renaendel

Well I yell/cried at my tummy and told it that it was just stuck in there for 36 more weeks whether it liked it or not. Andrew made me dinner in bed and the bleeding has gone down for now. Praying I make it through the night. My 6wk appt is on Tuesday. So now to stay positive and find fun things to watch on Netflix while I wait this out.


----------



## turtlemomma

Renaendel said:


> Well I yell/cried at my tummy and told it that it was just stuck in there for 36 more weeks whether it liked it or not. Andrew made me dinner in bed and the bleeding has gone down for now. Praying I make it through the night. My 6wk appt is on Tuesday. So now to stay positive and find fun things to watch on Netflix while I wait this out.

I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:

AFM- I had a gallbladder attack last night. Man, if I have to go through 8 months of THAT, I dont know what I'll do... I have an appointment to speak with the dr. about my gallstones tomorrow. I've known I have them for awhile- been controlling my symptoms OK... Yikes.


----------



## calliebaby

I had gall bladder attacks through out my first pregnancy. I ended up having emergency surgery when my son was three weeks old to remove my gall bladder. I can definitely relate.
AFM, lots of nausea today and super tired...especially since little man refused to nap.


----------



## adopim

Renaendel said:


> Well I yell/cried at my tummy and told it that it was just stuck in there for 36 more weeks whether it liked it or not. Andrew made me dinner in bed and the bleeding has gone down for now. Praying I make it through the night. My 6wk appt is on Tuesday. So now to stay positive and find fun things to watch on Netflix while I wait this out.

I've got my Fx'd for you! I hope to hear good news soon! :hugs:

AFM, exhaustion hit me with a vengeance today for some reason. Luckily, DH was here for most of the day so DD was preoccupied playing with him. Hopefully I don't feel this exhausted tomorrow, but I'm not betting on it! My nipple pain has gone down slightly but they are still very sensitive and I have times where they itch really bad for some reason. 
I took another hpt today just to check and the lines are nice and dark. :haha: I just can't help myself! 
An old high school friend of mine announced her pregnancy on FB today. While I was ttc I would have been jealous about the pregnancy itself, but since I am pregnant myself I find myself a tiny bit jealous that she is 15 weeks along and past this awful first trimester madness.... I am extremely happy for her, but there's just that small part of me....


----------



## turtlemomma

adopim- isnt it funny that we can always find something to be jealous of? :wacko:

calliebaby- did you have the attacks frequently? Did anything work to keep them at bay?


----------



## adopim

turtlemomma: I know, it's just crazy. I honestly am genuinely happy for her, just one of those things I guess. With all the hormones raging my system, I don't know where half my emotions come from these days anyway. :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Renaendel - hope that the bleeding stops! 

Adopim - I hate this stage of pregnancy when hardly anyone knows!!!

I've got a super busy day and I just want to lie in bed! Won't get home til at least 9pm as have a concert with my school choir! Joy! Organizing 60 kids! Fun and games!!!


----------



## adopim

maybebaby3 said:


> Renaendel - hope that the bleeding stops!
> 
> Adopim - I hate this stage of pregnancy when hardly anyone knows!!!
> 
> I've got a super busy day and I just want to lie in bed! Won't get home til at least 9pm as have a concert with my school choir! Joy! Organizing 60 kids! Fun and games!!!

I know it! I have one friend who knows, but I had a very good reason to tell her. My DH knows, but it's so early yet he doesn't quite understand, I think it's just a guy thing...
Wow! Just the concert part sounds exhausting! Good luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

Renaendel said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> This morning I feel amazing. No nausea, cramping, just a tinny pulling in my abdomen on occasion. Full of energy. My food intake was pretty perfect yesterday, started using www.Supertracker.usda.gov to track and write down everything I ate. So maybe that is why?
> 
> Is it normal to feel scared when you feel good? Is it normal to have random days when you feel good? Sorry this is my first ever Bfp and I knw I ask a lot of questions but I just don't know.
> 
> Well the bleeding started today. This morning it was just in my cm, but by lunch I had filled a panty liner. It goes down if I lay down, so I have told DH I am not moving until it has stopped. The drs office doesn't want to see me unless I am going through more than a pad an hr. :cry:Click to expand...

Thinking of you and hoping everything settles down :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I hate the first trimester - You feel so ill and completely out of it. My hormones rage and my moods really fluctuate. I feel rough and generally in pain but you can't complain about it and get any sympathy as no one knows you're pregnant! I went to work yesterday and was asked to carry some furniture across the ward and had to disappear and go to the loo till they were done. I wasn't happy to carry heavy furniture but couldn't tell them why either!


----------



## psychick01

Noo said:


> I hate the first trimester - You feel so ill and completely out of it. My hormones rage and my moods really fluctuate. I feel rough and generally in pain but you can't complain about it and get any sympathy as no one knows you're pregnant! I went to work yesterday and was asked to carry some furniture across the ward and had to disappear and go to the loo till they were done. I wasn't happy to carry heavy furniture but couldn't tell them why either!

Haha! I know exactly what you mean. I'm a chiropractic therapist so I do a lot of physical work. I had been hoping to make it 10-12 weeks before I told the boss but yesterday he asked me to teach a specific exercise to a patient and it dawned on me that I can't safely do the exercise myself. Guess I'll have to spill the beans sooner than I had planned.

Renaendel: Praying for you and your baby's health! It seems you are looking on the bright side of things. I hope you like movies and books! :flower:


----------



## oedipamass

psychick01 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I hate the first trimester - You feel so ill and completely out of it. My hormones rage and my moods really fluctuate. I feel rough and generally in pain but you can't complain about it and get any sympathy as no one knows you're pregnant! I went to work yesterday and was asked to carry some furniture across the ward and had to disappear and go to the loo till they were done. I wasn't happy to carry heavy furniture but couldn't tell them why either!
> 
> Haha! I know exactly what you mean. I'm a chiropractic therapist so I do a lot of physical work. I had been hoping to make it 10-12 weeks before I told the boss but yesterday he asked me to teach a specific exercise to a patient and it dawned on me that I can't safely do the exercise myself. Guess I'll have to spill the beans sooner than I had planned.
> 
> Renaendel: Praying for you and your baby's health! It seems you are looking on the bright side of things. I hope you like movies and books! :flower:Click to expand...


Hey ladies, I just created a thread : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-you-tell-work-early-due-nature-your-job.html

asking what types of jobs people are avoiding doing while pregnant! I want to know what I should and shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Renaendel

Bleeding is worse today and now I have tummy and back cramping. Waiting for a dr. Call back but her RN said that they would do a set of quantitative hcg tests to know which way the bean is going.


----------



## psychick01

Renaendel said:


> Bleeding is worse today and now I have tummy and back cramping. Waiting for a dr. Call back but her RN said that they would do a set of quantitative hcg tests to know which way the bean is going.

Did the RN say when they would see you?


----------



## Noo

I don't know how well I'll be able to hide my pregnancy from work. I was stood putting make up on in the bathroom earlier trying to hide my "roughness" and hubby said "I'm not being funny Nici but no amount of makeup is going to hide how badly this pregnancy is treating you already - Your face has puffed up, you suddenly have 3 chins, your skin is at least 5 shades paler and considering you were almost gothlike (I have skin tone of a redhead with freckles!) you couldn't really afford, you've got bags under your eyes bigger than a Tesco bag for life and your pupils look like you've been on heroin for 10 years and you're forcing your eyes to stay open!" Erm, thanks, love. "And not to mention the fact your head is down the toilet at least hourly and you're not even 5 weeks yet!" Eeek.


----------



## Noo

Renaendel said:


> Bleeding is worse today and now I have tummy and back cramping. Waiting for a dr. Call back but her RN said that they would do a set of quantitative hcg tests to know which way the bean is going.

Aw no :( I hope this isn't bad news for you. I said a prayer for you last night too :(


----------



## psychick01

Noo said:


> I don't know how well I'll be able to hide my pregnancy from work. I was stood putting make up on in the bathroom earlier trying to hide my "roughness" and hubby said "I'm not being funny Nici but no amount of makeup is going to hide how badly this pregnancy is treating you already - Your face has puffed up, you suddenly have 3 chins, your skin is at least 5 shades paler and considering you were almost gothlike (I have skin tone of a redhead with freckles!) you couldn't really afford, you've got bags under your eyes bigger than a Tesco bag for life and your pupils look like you've been on heroin for 10 years and you're forcing your eyes to stay open!" Erm, thanks, love. "And not to mention the fact your head is down the toilet at least hourly and you're not even 5 weeks yet!" Eeek.

:rofl: That made me laugh so hard! I almost wish hubby would say something like that to me. I must be a handful right now b/c he is keeping his distance. :winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

Renaendel said:


> Bleeding is worse today and now I have tummy and back cramping. Waiting for a dr. Call back but her RN said that they would do a set of quantitative hcg tests to know which way the bean is going.

Hoping for the best for you. Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> I don't know how well I'll be able to hide my pregnancy from work. I was stood putting make up on in the bathroom earlier trying to hide my "roughness" and hubby said "I'm not being funny Nici but no amount of makeup is going to hide how badly this pregnancy is treating you already - Your face has puffed up, you suddenly have 3 chins, your skin is at least 5 shades paler and considering you were almost gothlike (I have skin tone of a redhead with freckles!) you couldn't really afford, you've got bags under your eyes bigger than a Tesco bag for life and your pupils look like you've been on heroin for 10 years and you're forcing your eyes to stay open!" Erm, thanks, love. "And not to mention the fact your head is down the toilet at least hourly and you're not even 5 weeks yet!" Eeek.

Men! They have such a way with words :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh now to go to do a concert with my choir of 60 kids. Feel so rough! :( just want to sleep!


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo I'm in healthcare too, a physio on an ICU. I've told work already, I'm not really one for secrets and I figure if I miscarry they'll know anyway so I've let them know so at least they can all protect me! Not for everyone to tell so early but it's working for me :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I can't tell work yet. I only have a bank contract at the minute (I do get regular hours to suit me) and they're advertising for perm hours end of Feb for interviews early - mid march so really I don't want them knowing I'm pregnant before I'm interviewed! That'd mean trying to keep it under wraps until I'm between 12-15 weeks pregnant :dohh:


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo said:


> I can't tell work yet. I only have a bank contract at the minute (I do get regular hours to suit me) and they're advertising for perm hours end of Feb for interviews early - mid march so really I don't want them knowing I'm pregnant before I'm interviewed! That'd mean trying to keep it under wraps until I'm between 12-15 weeks pregnant :dohh:

Ah I see - eeek good luck! You know they can't discriminate against you but I completely understand :wacko:


----------



## adopim

I stay at home with my DD, so luckily I don't have to tell work this time. Last time it was awful and I ended up back working 4 weeks after having her. :growlmad:

Noo: My DH keeps asking me what is wrong.... :dohh: (i.e. if my head hurts, or if I'm tired, or any of the other things that freauently happens during pregnancy) I keep telling him that I'm growing a human being inside my body. Lol. I think next time I've already warned him that morning sickness could kick in soon (tho I'm still taking B6 so who knows if that won't help keep it at bay for now?). 

Renaendel: I really hope to hear some good new from you soon! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Concert done, kids in bed, dinner on cooking! Time to chill!!!


----------



## Belle1981

I"m hoping to see some good news posted in here soon from Renendal (I know I spelled it wrong) :)


----------



## calliebaby

Turtlemomma-	The attacks were random...maybe every couple of weeks. They went away for the most part in the third tri, but after I had him were daily until I had surgery. Nothing I did helped ease them. All I could do was pace and hope they stopped. I tended to have very long attacks too. Anywhere from 4-12 hours. Yuck! I can tell you one thing, I do not miss my gall bladder.lol


----------



## Asher

Belle1981 said:


> I"m hoping to see some good news posted in here soon from Renendal (I know I spelled it wrong) :)

Me too, I have been watching this thread, just not posting!!

I'm in healthcare too, an OT team leader in a wheelchair and seating service. It's very physical, so at some point soon am going to have to tell my manager, as we have some very unpredictable patients. A couple of the girls in the office know, as they've seen me in the early stages of pregnancy 3 times before, and it's so hard to hide the telltale signs of exhaustion beyond exhaustion!! And I figure that if people know, if something happens the support will be there. 

Will try and post more often! :blush:


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry I have not checked in I have been dealing with the doctors office all day. My hcg tests are only showing around 350 so they told me it probably wasn't a viable pregnancy. I am experiencing the first stages of my miscarriage. I will test again in one to two weeks and they expect the hcg to be completely out of my system. 

They said I am looking very healthy so we can start again one we are both emotionally ready after the loss. I am excited to get back to charting again, feel kind of weird without it.

I wish you guys all the best and will probably still stalk and cheer you guys on through your nine months.


----------



## Asher

So sorry to hear your news Renaendel. Xxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: renaendel


----------



## Noo

Renaendel said:


> Sorry I have not checked in I have been dealing with the doctors office all day. My hcg tests are only showing around 350 so they told me it probably wasn't a viable pregnancy. I am experiencing the first stages of my miscarriage. I will test again in two to three days and they expect the hcg to be completely out of my system.
> 
> They said I am looking very healthy so we can start again one we are both emotionally ready after the loss. I am excited to get back to charting again, feel kind of weird without it.
> 
> I wish you guys all the best and will probably still stalk and cheer you guys on through your nine months.

I'm so sorry to read your news. I'm absolutely gutted for you :(


----------



## turtlemomma

Oh renaendel! I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm a teacher and wasn't planning to tell anyone I am pregnant but last Friday I started spotting and had to go home an hour before the end of the day- I was forced to tell my principal and secretary... I havent told DH that they know because he REALLY wants to wait to tell anybody... But I think they have to know considering I'll be taking off a few says early coming up for dr. appts... 

On another note- I just spoke with the gallbladder surgeon and he wants me to have surgery to have it removed at about 13-15 weeks. YIKES! I'm really scared and want to avoid this if I can... But also don't want to go through my entire pregnancy with them...


----------



## adopim

Renaendel: I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:

Turtlemomma: Yeah sometimes it's just required to tell someone. It will be nice to not have the gall bladder attacks or worry about them while you are pregnant. One less thing off the worry plate :thumbup: I hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Renaendel said:


> Sorry I have not checked in I have been dealing with the doctors office all day. My hcg tests are only showing around 350 so they told me it probably wasn't a viable pregnancy. I am experiencing the first stages of my miscarriage. I will test again in one to two weeks and they expect the hcg to be completely out of my system.
> 
> They said I am looking very healthy so we can start again one we are both emotionally ready after the loss. I am excited to get back to charting again, feel kind of weird without it.
> 
> I wish you guys all the best and will probably still stalk and cheer you guys on through your nine months.

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma I'm thinking of telling work on Tuesday if all goes ok at scan on Monday. I'm mostly worried to say something as 2 of the other teachers have been ttc for months, one for over a year with no luck and now here comes me with a one time whoopsie baby so worried it will not go down well with them and I get on really well with them. I think the head teacher will need to know as from 10wks i will need time off for mw appointments!


----------



## baby1wanted

Renaendel said:


> Sorry I have not checked in I have been dealing with the doctors office all day. My hcg tests are only showing around 350 so they told me it probably wasn't a viable pregnancy. I am experiencing the first stages of my miscarriage. I will test again in one to two weeks and they expect the hcg to be completely out of my system.
> 
> They said I am looking very healthy so we can start again one we are both emotionally ready after the loss. I am excited to get back to charting again, feel kind of weird without it.
> 
> I wish you guys all the best and will probably still stalk and cheer you guys on through your nine months.

So so sorry, sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I have no idea how I'm going to survive tonights night shift. I stayed up till 3am so I could sleep in today but DH woke me up rooting around in the loft (looking to see what stuff we still have babywise - did it when I was in bed to surprise me - Aww) but now I've been awake since 9.30am with only 6 hours sleep and don't start work till 9pm and won't get home till 10am tomorrow after driving 65 miles home on zero caffeine! Grr!


----------



## oedipamass

Renaendel - So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo - men's attempts at being useful are often not as useful as they think :dohh:


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Noo - men's attempts at being useful are often not as useful as they think :dohh:

I know! Though I do know we still have a working steriliser and baby monitors :lol: Plus about 8 bin liners of clothing but no idea what sizes etc as I refuse to go through them just yet.

I need to stop peeing on sticks. I'm obsessed and paranoid the lines are going to fade. I just need them to tell me now to stop it... Next time I pee on one I want it to scream at me that it's had enough of my pee and to keep it to myself!


----------



## Phantom710

Hello :flower:

I am 4 weeks 5 days preggo as a Surrogate.

Found out 8 & 3/4 dpo (3 3/4 days past IVF transfer)

We transferred two embryos, so we're hoping for twinnies.

1st Beta at 17dpo was 813, just had my blood drawn for a follow up, and we're looking for a doubling number :)


----------



## Noo

I wish we did BETAs as routine. I'd love to see mine doubling though I make do with peeing on sticks and seeing them get darker! :lol: Must stop peeing on sticks!


----------



## adopim

I have been peeing on sticks too. I've got 2 left and I may need to pick up some more. My first appt isn't for another 4 weeks and 5 days.... I just need the reassurance I think, plus.... I'm a POAS addict! :rofl:
I am not pulling baby stuff out just yet. My DD will be moving downstairs to a big bed and I will be using her bed for the baby (IKEA crib/toddler bed). There are just a few things in the garage that will need to come out. Clothes I will go through later once we find out the gender. My DD has some neutral and some "boy" clothes so if it's a boy I'll have to pick through it all, if it's a girl all of it can come out. Haha.
Welcome Phantom710!


----------



## Phantom710

I finally stopped peeing on sticks when I maxed out their dark capability.

Today's Beta was 1912. It's doubling every 38 hours :)


----------



## Noo

Phantom710 said:


> I finally stopped peeing on sticks when I maxed out their dark capability.
> 
> Today's Beta was 1912. It's doubling every 38 hours :)

Yay!!! Would you think it'd be higher if both embryos implanted? Are you having an early scan?


----------



## psychick01

Renaendel said:


> Sorry I have not checked in I have been dealing with the doctors office all day. My hcg tests are only showing around 350 so they told me it probably wasn't a viable pregnancy. I am experiencing the first stages of my miscarriage. I will test again in one to two weeks and they expect the hcg to be completely out of my system.
> 
> They said I am looking very healthy so we can start again one we are both emotionally ready after the loss. I am excited to get back to charting again, feel kind of weird without it.
> 
> I wish you guys all the best and will probably still stalk and cheer you guys on through your nine months.

Oh Renaendel! So sorry for you! Wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Phantom how exciting! I've always thought surrogacy would be such a lovely gift to give someone!


----------



## Phantom710

Noo said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> I finally stopped peeing on sticks when I maxed out their dark capability.
> 
> Today's Beta was 1912. It's doubling every 38 hours :)
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Would you think it'd be higher if both embryos implanted? Are you having an early scan?Click to expand...

Betas don't really tell you anything, but the average level for someone my "dpo" and pregnant with twins is 800 less than mine 



maybebaby3 said:


> Phantom how exciting! I've always thought surrogacy would be such a lovely gift to give someone!

It's been a really great experience so far :)


----------



## Belle1981

I had a dr appt yesterday and he ordered blood test to check my hcg levels and make sure they're doubling. Yesterdays was 440 (which is on the low side?) and I have another test on Tuesday. I'm 5 weeks pregnant today and just hoping and praying that they shoot up! I'm feeling super pregnant with symptoms and just the feeling I have in my uterus :)


----------



## Phantom710

Belle1981 said:


> I had a dr appt yesterday and he ordered blood test to check my hcg levels and make sure they're doubling. Yesterdays was 440 (which is on the low side?) and I have another test on Tuesday. I'm 5 weeks pregnant today and just hoping and praying that they shoot up! I'm feeling super pregnant with symptoms and just the feeling I have in my uterus :)

Hope your levels double!! They don't seem too low to me, but the number itself doesn't mean much. As long as it doubles by 72 hours


----------



## adopim

I may end up going to Urgent Care next week. I have had on and off itching down "there" which I had with DD but that only lasted a week (I attributed it to the change in ph since it went away so quickly). I had BV, but that didn't develop until 2nd tri (my 16 week apt they found it, was not there at the 12 week). I didn't have any symptoms with the BV either. I'm worried I may have developed a possible yeast infection... Except I'm not getting the "cottage cheese" type discharge? Very creamy white/yellow but not really chunky and it doesn't smell really that I can tell. I've never had a yeast infection, so I just don't know. Can't be good for baby if I do....

On a lighter note, I finally got around to making my DD's T-shirt:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/E1FC0B44-0E18-4DE0-BF49-F51B8BA3DEB2-4582-000005C319B6383A_zps6d156499.jpg
:happydance: I'm excited, but I am going to wait until after my first appt at the end of February to tell them.... It's gonna be so difficult!!!

Phantom: that's so exciting! Glad to see your levels are good :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hello ladies! congrats to everyone! I really cannot wait until my OB appt (not until the 19th!). It seems like forever away! Do you ladies know how to get a good accurate EDD? Depending on the site, I get September 22 until October 3rd. Lots of different dates in between that. Also, is it more accurate to calculate from AF or O date? Thanks ladies!


----------



## turtlemomma

My doctor has not done a blood test so no beta levels for me... I have my first appt with a nurse on the 1st (by then I'll be 5+4) and hopefully she'll agree... I just feel really nervous. 

I stopped POAS when I ran out of sticks. I can't bring myself to buy any more because I dont want to pay the money. I mustve spent 1000$ while ttc and am ready to be done with my trips to the drugstore. :)


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Mrs.ginger.  I would go by your ovulation date. Also, ff can give you a pretty accurate due date.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all! i'm so glad that i don't have work today :) Owen woke early as usual but we lay in bed for a while before getting up! Have to go to town to get FIL a bday pressie. The weather is still looking pretty rainy though. I hate going to town in the rain with the kids. Owen's OK in the buggy but the others get wet and i stress with them taking their umbrellas and possibly poking someone with them!!!

adopim - i love the tshirt :) hope all is ok when you see the dr xxx

OH told Erin that i was having a baby yesterday. She's so excited but i'm worried she'll tell everyone and i don't want that until at least i go for my private scan on Monday and I know that all is OK. i told her it was a secret but i'm unsure how well a 5 year old will keep a secret :haha:


----------



## adopim

maybebaby3 said:


> hi all! i'm so glad that i don't have work today :) Owen woke early as usual but we lay in bed for a while before getting up! Have to go to town to get FIL a bday pressie. The weather is still looking pretty rainy though. I hate going to town in the rain with the kids. Owen's OK in the buggy but the others get wet and i stress with them taking their umbrellas and possibly poking someone with them!!!
> 
> adopim - i love the tshirt :) hope all is ok when you see the dr xxx
> 
> OH told Erin that i was having a baby yesterday. She's so excited but i'm worried she'll tell everyone and i don't want that until at least i go for my private scan on Monday and I know that all is OK. i told her it was a secret but i'm unsure how well a 5 year old will keep a secret :haha:

I'm really over excited to tell, but I have another 4 weeks 5 days until the appt and another 5 weeks before I tell the family. I will be telling my DD at the same time I tell my immediate family. I would tell her sooner, but she is 4 and is not a good secret keeper. After the appt, it's alright if she tells everyone but i dont want it to leak before that. She has been asking for a baby brother or sister for months now. I think she subconsciously knows tho, she keeps asking why my belly is getting bigger (even though it's just bloat right now)!


----------



## maybebaby3

My DD is excited but has told me she only wants a girl :haha:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Hi ladies! 5w1d today and due September 27! 

Already Mommy to a 4 year old, and have just read the past few posts and agree with you all, I'm not telling my DD until I'm ready to announce it to everyone! Not so sure how well she'll be able to keep a secret :winkwink:

Can I join? :)


----------



## psychick01

Welcome HaileysMommy1!
DH wants to tell his son (my SS) who's 15 soon. Right now he's grounded for bad grades so he's in a worse mood than usual! :growlmad: Anyone have experience telling a much older child? I think in the end he will be very happy (he's normally a great kid) but right now he's being a major butt since he thinks his life is over for being grounded. Not the time to stir the pot IMO.


----------



## adopim

Hi HaileysMommy! :wave: I know for a fact mine will blab! Since she's been wanting a baby for a long time (tho I'm not sure she really understands what that means haha), she will be excited to tell anyone and everyone that she is really going to be a big sister. :haha:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

How are you all going to announce to everyone?

I've been thinking about buying DD a shirt that says "I'm gonna be a big sister!" and letting her wear it to a family gathering. I'll also post a picture of her wearing it on Facebook and say "Hailey has some big news!" 

They have some really cute shirts with this saying on Etsy!


----------



## Asher

I don't think we can trust any of our 3! The eldest I think may already have a clue but he won't be being told til we're good and ready! The baby wont't blab I guess, but the middle one most definitely would tell anybody who would listen!!

I think If all goes to plan I might set them all up with a little sign each, like #1, #2, #3, then have another with#4 on near my belly! I like that idea! Lets hope in a few weeks time I can do it!


----------



## adopim

I posted the t-shirt that my DD will wear to my parents house earlier in the thread. It says "Only Child Expiring 2013" on it. 
Asher, that is such a cute idea!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher your 3 are more or less the age of my 3 :)


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Adopim and Asher, both such cute ideas! Love that tshirt!

How far along is everyone waiting to announce? I'm thinking maybe 12 weeks for me? I'm not sure though.


----------



## adopim

My first dr appt is on Feb 27th, at 10w1d. I will be telling my family a few days after that. I will tell my DD so in turn most people will know shortly after that. My middle sister (23) will be overjoyed she won't be able to keep it to herself either. So I will probably announce it once our immediate families know. We're going down to visit my parents on March 2nd and I'm hoping to bop over to DH's parents' house afterward. I don't think I can wait any longer than that. The next 5 weeks are going to be so hard! :haha: I'm comfortable with close to 11 weeks for everyone to know.


----------



## Asher

I thought the same when I looked at your kids' ages too Maybebaby!! Weird hey! I'm glad there are two of us on our fourth! Once we're far enough along for outsiders to start making comments, we can compare "ooh you must be mad" stories!!

I'm thinking straight after first scan to tell the world, so I guess 12-14 weeks.


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> I thought the same when I looked at your kids' ages too Maybebaby!! Weird hey! I'm glad there are two of us on our fourth! Once we're far enough along for outsiders to start making comments, we can compare "ooh you must be mad" stories!!
> 
> I'm thinking straight after first scan to tell the world, so I guess 12-14 weeks.

:rofl: would you like to be bump buddies?


----------



## Asher

maybebaby3 said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> I thought the same when I looked at your kids' ages too Maybebaby!! Weird hey! I'm glad there are two of us on our fourth! Once we're far enough along for outsiders to start making comments, we can compare "ooh you must be mad" stories!!
> 
> I'm thinking straight after first scan to tell the world, so I guess 12-14 weeks.
> 
> :rofl: would you like to be bump buddies?Click to expand...

:thumbup: Yeah why not! Thanks!


----------



## Phantom710

If anyone is interested, there ia private facebook group for bnb september 2013 mommies :) PM me you name and I'll add you :)


How is everyone feeling??


----------



## Asher

Phantom710 said:


> If anyone is interested, there ia private facebook group for bnb september 2013 mommies :) PM me you name and I'll add you :)
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling??

I am Claire Ashton! Piccy is me on some airplane steps.


----------



## adopim

I want to be part of a FB group, but I think I'm going to wait until I announce my pregnancy in a few weeks. 
As for how I'm feeling, finally starting to get over today's nausea. Luckily no vomiting today but I definitely was very close. Exhaustion has overcome me today as well. Thank goodness DH was here to help with DD today.


----------



## harvestqueen

Does anyone know when we get tested for chromosomal stuff? I am reading different things online. Have been feeling pretty good. Just some nausea that seems manageable at this point. 5 or 5.5 weeks depending on LMP or ovulation late.


----------



## adopim

I think I was offered it at my 20 week appt. I turned it down because regardless of what happened I wasn't going to terminate. It was an extra cost that I couldn't afford, so I decided I would roll with the tide. I will have to talk with DH this time and see how he feels, but I'll save that conversation for when it is applicable to us.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

adopim said:


> I want to be part of a FB group, but I think I'm going to wait until I announce my pregnancy in a few weeks.
> As for how I'm feeling, finally starting to get over today's nausea. Luckily no vomiting today but I definitely was very close. Exhaustion has overcome me today as well. Thank goodness DH was here to help with DD today.

I'm part of the FB group, and it's completely private, only visible to others in the group. I don't want any of my FB friends seeing it either! :)

When did your morning sickness start? I haven't experienced any yet, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## adopim

Well, full blown throwing up hasn't started but the nausea hit me for the first time a few days ago. Today was the worst day so far for the nausea. I just felt cruddy all day. With my DD, I started getting throw up sick around 7 weeks or so. We'll see with this one... I may end up getting it a bit earlier this time if the nausea keeps going the direction that it is!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asher said:
> 
> 
> I thought the same when I looked at your kids' ages too Maybebaby!! Weird hey! I'm glad there are two of us on our fourth! Once we're far enough along for outsiders to start making comments, we can compare "ooh you must be mad" stories!!
> 
> I'm thinking straight after first scan to tell the world, so I guess 12-14 weeks.
> 
> :rofl: would you like to be bump buddies?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Yeah why not! Thanks!Click to expand...

Great :) :thumbup:


----------



## oedipamass

I haven't had any nausea, but I've wanted to! The other night, DH was reading to me out of a pregnancy book I had and read the part about how nausea means a pregnancy is much less likely to end in miscarriage and he goes... "So I want to see some projectile vomiting from you!" :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

oedipamass said:


> I haven't had any nausea, but I've wanted to! The other night, DH was reading to me out of a pregnancy book I had and read the part about how nausea means a pregnancy is much less likely to end in miscarriage and he goes... "So I want to see some projectile vomiting from you!" :haha:

:rofl: nice! Only a man could say that :haha:


----------



## Loukachu

Does anyone else have moment where they think they are imagining symptoms? My head is all over the place at the moment -definitely feeling more grumpy/down.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - hope you're all ok. 
I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage. 
I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm. 
:-(


----------



## maybebaby3

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(

Oh no :( I hope that they are wrong xxx


----------



## Asher

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(

So sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Symptoms for definite here. Nothing strong or overwhelming, but just constant near nausea, sighing and what my DH calls the pregnancy flu. I catch anything in the early stages, and now I've got a virus from one of the kids. I am snotty and fed up! I am also crabby and snappy! Joys! 
My saving grace is exercise. We swim a lot, so since I found out this time, I've been doing my usual stuff, and although it feels hard work at the time, I feel so much better afterwards. I am aiming to maintain 3 swims of at least a mile each all through. We've also got two big dogs, so walking helps keep my chin up! And let's me eat more than I probably should!!


----------



## Loukachu

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(

Sorry Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oedipamass

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(

So sorry, Baby1wanted. Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Anyone else have constant backache? I can't get comfy at all. I'm bloated all the time like I'm constipated and have had a constant dull cold back ache for 5/6 days. It's REALLY irritating and constantly using heatpacks :(


----------



## Asher

I'm with you on the backache Noo!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(

I'm sooo sorry hun :hugs: Hoping they are wrong!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Scan today! Hoping it will put my mind at rest about mc.


----------



## adopim

maybebaby3 said:


> Scan today! Hoping it will put my mind at rest about mc.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

maybebaby3 said:


> Scan today! Hoping it will put my mind at rest about mc.

Hope it goes well. :flower:


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Scan today! Hoping it will put my mind at rest about mc.

I'm so jealous that you get early scans! We won't get our first till 11-13 weeks unless we pay for it :( Of course if you claim you've bled or had pain you may get an earlier one but I'm not happy to risk jinxing myself!

AFM: I've rearranged my GP appt as I am bored of waiting now so going to see her this morning then will wait to hear from the midwife about booking after that. Not sure what point we book anymore - It was 8-10 weeks first time round (over 8 years ago) though a few people I know have been provisionally booked earlier then done a full booking at 8-10 weeks.


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Scan today! Hoping it will put my mind at rest about mc.
> 
> I'm so jealous that you get early scans! We won't get our first till 11-13 weeks unless we pay for it :( Of course if you claim you've bled or had pain you may get an earlier one but I'm not happy to risk jinxing myself!
> 
> AFM: I've rearranged my GP appt as I am bored of waiting now so going to see her this morning then will wait to hear from the midwife about booking after that. Not sure what point we book anymore - It was 8-10 weeks first time round (over 8 years ago) though a few people I know have been provisionally booked earlier then done a full booking at 8-10 weeks.Click to expand...

I know it! Mine will be at 10+1. Which is also my first appointment. Another 4 weeks and 2 days away! But I wouldn't want to lie and say I'm beleeding just to get a scan. I don't believe that we have any options here for a private early reassurance scan. The private u/s place I found near here only does it after 10 weeks, and you had to have had a diagnostic ultrasound first. Oh well, just have to take it one day at a time. :coffee:


----------



## adopim

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Belle1981

I've been watching my line get darker and darker so that's really reassuring, but I'm still spotting although it's much less right now than earlier.

Got a blood test again tomorrow morning so we can make sure my hcg levels are going up. Midwife appt on Wednesday for a meet & greet and then Doctor's appt on Thursday. I still haven't decided if I want to go the dr or midwife way.


----------



## Phantom710

so sorry baby1 :( I hope it's not a miscarriage :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Scan today! Hoping it will put my mind at rest about mc.
> 
> I'm so jealous that you get early scans! We won't get our first till 11-13 weeks unless we pay for it :( Of course if you claim you've bled or had pain you may get an earlier one but I'm not happy to risk jinxing myself!
> 
> AFM: I've rearranged my GP appt as I am bored of waiting now so going to see her this morning then will wait to hear from the midwife about booking after that. Not sure what point we book anymore - It was 8-10 weeks first time round (over 8 years ago) though a few people I know have been provisionally booked earlier then done a full booking at 8-10 weeks.Click to expand...

I had to pay for it. £93!


----------



## Noo

Belle1981 said:


> I've been watching my line get darker and darker so that's really reassuring, but I'm still spotting although it's much less right now than earlier.
> 
> Got a blood test again tomorrow morning so we can make sure my hcg levels are going up. Midwife appt on Wednesday for a meet & greet and then Doctor's appt on Thursday. I still haven't decided if I want to go the dr or midwife way.

Where do you live? Here in the UK midwives provide care - I'm not sure there is an option to see GP throughout pregnancy though it would be nice. However, GP's knowledge of pregnancy etc is fairly generalised as they're not pregnancy specialists x


----------



## Belle1981

Where do you all live that you have to pay for scans?! The only one I know of that we pay for is a 3D ultrasound


----------



## Belle1981

Noo said:


> Belle1981 said:
> 
> 
> I've been watching my line get darker and darker so that's really reassuring, but I'm still spotting although it's much less right now than earlier.
> 
> Got a blood test again tomorrow morning so we can make sure my hcg levels are going up. Midwife appt on Wednesday for a meet & greet and then Doctor's appt on Thursday. I still haven't decided if I want to go the dr or midwife way.
> 
> Where do you live? Here in the UK midwives provide care - I'm not sure there is an option to see GP throughout pregnancy though it would be nice. However, GP's knowledge of pregnancy etc is fairly generalised as they're not pregnancy specialists xClick to expand...

I live in British Columbia, Canada. We have to go with one of the other. My sister & sister-in-law both had midwives, one had a good experience, the other one wasn't as good.

I really really really like my dr and he's an obstetrician


----------



## maybebaby3

well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
 



Attached Files:







BABY SAXBYANNE20130128155134202.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









BABY SAXBYANNE20130128155210758.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









BABY SAXBYANNE20130128155315570.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Belle1981

That is so exciting maybebaby3!!!! I think I'm getting a scan at 7 weeks to make sure the baby's heart is beating. I'm 5w2d right now and the waiting is horrible!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.

Lovely to hear some good news! A, considering paying for a private early scan but can't decide. Feeling generally low at the moment.


----------



## maybebaby3

Loukachu said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Lovely to hear some good news! A, considering paying for a private early scan but can't decide. Feeling generally low at the moment.Click to expand...

A private scan is definitely a pick me up in the 1st try waiting game!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Lovely to hear some good news! A, considering paying for a private early scan but can't decide. Feeling generally low at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> A private scan is definitely a pick me up in the 1st try waiting game!Click to expand...

So you would recommend it then?


----------



## Phantom710

great scan pics!!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

maybebaby3 said:


> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.

Congrats! Wonderful pictures! I bet it was amazing getting to see the heartbeat :)

My first scan is tomorrow (also first appt) at 5w4d and I'm guessing I won't be able to see the heartbeat that early :( No reassurance whatsoever!


----------



## maybebaby3

Loukachu said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Lovely to hear some good news! A, considering paying for a private early scan but can't decide. Feeling generally low at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> A private scan is definitely a pick me up in the 1st try waiting game!Click to expand...
> 
> So you would recommend it then?Click to expand...

Yep I paid for an early scan with all my pregnancies. Once there's a heartbeat the risk of mc drops significantly


----------



## maybebaby3

HaileysMommy1 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Congrats! Wonderful pictures! I bet it was amazing getting to see the heartbeat :)
> 
> My first scan is tomorrow (also first appt) at 5w4d and I'm guessing I won't be able to see the heartbeat that early :( No reassurance whatsoever!Click to expand...

You never know! Maybe you're further along than you think!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

maybebaby3 said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Congrats! Wonderful pictures! I bet it was amazing getting to see the heartbeat :)
> 
> My first scan is tomorrow (also first appt) at 5w4d and I'm guessing I won't be able to see the heartbeat that early :( No reassurance whatsoever!Click to expand...
> 
> You never know! Maybe you're further along than you think!Click to expand...

True! Hoping so! Do they usually follow up with another scan if they don't see a heartbeat the first time?


----------



## adopim

Belle1981 said:


> Where do you all live that you have to pay for scans?! The only one I know of that we pay for is a 3D ultrasound

Yeah, that's here too. There are no "private reassurance" scans here. If bleeding or other complications occur then they will do a scan. Otherwise you have to wait until 8-10 weeks (mine of course having to be at 10+1 due to the nurse I'm meeting with being on vacation for my weeks 8&9). 


maybebaby: great looking ultrasound :thumbup: Glad to hear your appt went well :)


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Congrats! Wonderful pictures! I bet it was amazing getting to see the heartbeat :)
> 
> My first scan is tomorrow (also first appt) at 5w4d and I'm guessing I won't be able to see the heartbeat that early :( No reassurance whatsoever!Click to expand...
> 
> You never know! Maybe you're further along than you think!Click to expand...
> 
> True! Hoping so! Do they usually follow up with another scan if they don't see a heartbeat the first time?Click to expand...

Personally I'd put the appt back a week as you'd expect a heartbeat at 6+4


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Noo said:


> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaileysMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well scan went well. Dr put me ahead at 7+2 instead of 6+4 but as it's a private scan it won't have a bearing on what the hospital decides my due date is at my 12 week scan. i saw a heartbeat too :happydance: at first the dr thought it was twins as he saw a shadow but it turned out to be one! :thumbup: he said i have cysts on my ovaries but that this is ok and they should disappear by week 12. all in all i'm glad that i spent the money as i feel reassured now there's a heartbeat. i'm going back on 14th march for a nuchal fold scan.
> 
> Congrats! Wonderful pictures! I bet it was amazing getting to see the heartbeat :)
> 
> My first scan is tomorrow (also first appt) at 5w4d and I'm guessing I won't be able to see the heartbeat that early :( No reassurance whatsoever!Click to expand...
> 
> You never know! Maybe you're further along than you think!Click to expand...
> 
> True! Hoping so! Do they usually follow up with another scan if they don't see a heartbeat the first time?Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I'd put the appt back a week as you'd expect a heartbeat at 6+4Click to expand...

They didn't have any appts open the following few weeks


----------



## calliebaby

I'm getting a reassurance ultrasound in two weeks at 7 weeks 1 day, due to previous mc. Otherwise, I'd have to wait until 12 weeks. My doctor had me schedule for seven weeks to make sure we saw a heartbeat.


----------



## Asher

Great scan pics Maybebaby!! 

I'm booked in to see midwife for booking on 12th feb. exciting yet still not holding my breath!!


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Great scan pics Maybebaby!!
> 
> I'm booked in to see midwife for booking on 12th feb. exciting yet still not holding my breath!!

How far along are you now?


----------



## Belle1981

I have such bad heartburn/indegestion today that I feel like I can't function


----------



## Phantom710

I have my first U/S on the 8th! Just got confirmation today. Hoping to see two babies and two heartbeats. I'll be 6+5, so I should hear a heart beat by then, right?


----------



## turtlemomma

So, I've been stalking bump photos by week, and I'm totally amazed that many women have a small bump at 5 or 6 weeks! I definitely don't- anybody else?


----------



## adopim

turtlemomma said:


> So, I've been stalking bump photos by week, and I'm totally amazed that many women have a small bump at 5 or 6 weeks! I definitely don't- anybody else?

Mine at about 6 weeks....
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/31C97669-BE0B-44BA-9C82-7C0CFC4D543E-8019-000009C464A3C546_zpsa7c1431b.jpg

I think it depends on the woman, everyone is different. Possibly the number of children she already has too.... My bump probably was not like this until somewhere between 16-18 weeks with my DD.


----------



## oedipamass

I have a substantial bump. Unfortunately it was created preconception!


----------



## turtlemomma

adopim- what a cute little bump! <3

oedipamass- the only bump I have is the one that was created long before I got pregnant! :rofl: 

I'm 175 pounds and Its kinda disappointing that I wont get to have a cute little baby bump... but I can sure live vicariously through others until my bump catches up with my belly! :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Great scan pics Maybebaby!!
> 
> I'm booked in to see midwife for booking on 12th feb. exciting yet still not holding my breath!!
> 
> How far along are you now?Click to expand...

6+4 according to period but 7+2 according to scan. As its private scan the hospital won't take it as a dating scan so will have to wait til some time in march to see what hospital puts me at


----------



## maybebaby3

turtlemomma said:


> So, I've been stalking bump photos by week, and I'm totally amazed that many women have a small bump at 5 or 6 weeks! I definitely don't- anybody else?

I'm just fat!


----------



## maybebaby3

My sil announced she's going to be an auntie again on fb so guess my secret is out! :dohh:


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Great scan pics Maybebaby!!
> 
> I'm booked in to see midwife for booking on 12th feb. exciting yet still not holding my breath!!
> 
> How far along are you now?Click to expand...

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow so will be 8 weeks at booking. Receptionist said they like to see you not before 7 but preferably before 9, so I went for the half term week.


----------



## KerryGold

My booking appt is Valentine's day" <3

I will be asking for an early scan since our DD had a congenital heart defect and the BHF recommend this.

xXx


----------



## Loukachu

Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.

Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.


----------



## harvestqueen

Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

Glad you are ok! Hope you enjoy the time off and be gentle with yourself. :flower:


----------



## Loukachu

harvestqueen said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.
> 
> Glad you are ok! Hope you enjoy the time off and be gentle with yourself. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks need to relax and rest


----------



## Noo

I'm so tired today :( Every time I fell asleep last night I woke up choking with acid reflux :( It was almost 6am before I managed to actually fall asleep and had to take ranitidine to do that! Grr! Got a stinking cold :(


----------



## Phantom710

Last night kicked my butt. Between hot flashes and dizzy spells I was praying to die. I'm still getting them this morning. The only thing that is helping the dizzy-ness is to keep munching... but pretty soon I'm not gonna have room to munch :dohh;

edited for spelling typos LMAO


----------



## maybebaby3

Phantom I'm the same with ms! Can keep It at bay munching!

Noo hope you sleep better tonight! 

Loucachu rest up!


----------



## Noo

I do too! I'm on nights tomorrow and Thurs :(


----------



## adopim

Noo: I too hope you find some rest soon!

Phantom: I find myself getting night sweats on and off. Starts right when I lie down so falling asleep has been a task lately. 

Today I managed to get DD to gymnastics despite wanting to throw up the entire time. By the time we got home I was feeling a bit better, then I ate and felt much better... For about half an hour.... The nausea is back. I just took my prenatal so hopefully I can hold it off. Gosh, it's so strange but I almost feel like I'm hungover. If I move suddenly, I get dizzy and nauseous. Waves of nausea also hit for no apparent reason along with a mild headache. Lol


----------



## Belle1981

I also already have my own bump haha. I have noticed that I can't suck it in at all right now. It feels like my stomach is protruding!

Noo I was the same as you last night. I fell asleep then my husband came home & woke me up and I chocked on acid reflux for the rest of the night. So tired! & I'm out of town for work today too. No fun


----------



## Belle1981

Oh & I also had my blood checked again today. It's the second time, so gingers crossed my levels are increasing!!!!!!

I'm still spotting but my pregnancy symptoms are getting worse! Heartburn, indeigestion, exhausted, back hurts, nipples hurt, queasy stomach, completely out of control emotional


----------



## turtlemomma

Luckily I havent had too much trouble sleeping- I did have trouble waking up this morning though! I'm also starting to feel nauseous more frequently- I thought I was gonna lose it at work today but was able to stuff a few crackers in my mouth, and it helped. Still a long way to go... <3


----------



## Belle1981

Got my hcg levels back. First test was Thursday @ 440 and then the test today was 4984 which means I"m doubling every 32 hours :):):) SO HAPPY! I've been spotting so I've been nervous!


----------



## Noo

Yay! Those figures look fab :)


----------



## Loukachu

Managed to get out of bed at mid day. Feeling rather unwell. Been to toilet twice and struggling to eat.


----------



## maybebaby3

Belle - great figures! Twins ;) ?


----------



## Belle1981

Maybebaby3 I don't think so? I think it's just normal lol.


----------



## Phantom710

belle---- oooooo I'm saying twins too! (but mainly for selfish reasons as I'm in the same boat number wise and we're really wanting twins. :rofl: )


----------



## Noo

Belle1981 said:


> Maybebaby3 I don't think so? I think it's just normal lol.

Looks a high number to me ;) :baby::baby:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

I haven't really gotten any symptoms yet, I hope that's not a bad sign!! Never thought I'd be _wanting_ to feel like crap :coffee:


----------



## Noo

HaileysMommy1 said:


> I haven't really gotten any symptoms yet, I hope that's not a bad sign!! Never thought I'd be _wanting_ to feel like crap :coffee:

Ahhh... My pregnancy symptoms seem to have settled for now. Thinking it may be more than my cold symptoms has overtaken them! :lol:


----------



## adopim

I had a dream last night that DH did an ultrasound on me (yes, he had the machine and everything) and he found twins in there! :rofl:

I have some pretty extreme nausea but still no throwing up. I almost wish I just would already! I've had a killer headache the last couple days too. :sick:


----------



## maybebaby3

HaileysMommy1 said:


> I haven't really gotten any symptoms yet, I hope that's not a bad sign!! Never thought I'd be _wanting_ to feel like crap :coffee:

I never did with DS1!


----------



## Noo

I've booked my early scan :) I'll be 7+5 by my dates on the day. Any idea whether it'll be an abdominal scan or whether it'll need to be transvaginal?


----------



## Loukachu

Noo said:


> I've booked my early scan :) I'll be 7+5 by my dates on the day. Any idea whether it'll be an abdominal scan or whether it'll need to be transvaginal?

When I had to go to EPU they did abdominal scan and I was 6+3


----------



## Belle1981

Phantom710 said:


> belle---- oooooo I'm saying twins too! (but mainly for selfish reasons as I'm in the same boat number wise and we're really wanting twins. :rofl: )

I wouldn't mind that at all! My grandma was a twin but those are the only twins we have in our family


----------



## Noo

Loukachu said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I've booked my early scan :) I'll be 7+5 by my dates on the day. Any idea whether it'll be an abdominal scan or whether it'll need to be transvaginal?
> 
> When I had to go to EPU they did abdominal scan and I was 6+3Click to expand...

I shall live in hope then! DS will be hovering around when I'm having my scan so hoping it's abdominal. Will make sure my bladder is super full!


----------



## Belle1981

So this might be TMI but I had a bit of red spotting today, a tiny amount, but still red :( I"m so worried even though my hcg levels are fantastic


----------



## turtlemomma

Belle- don't worry, just take it easy! Put your feet up, relax, go to bed early. I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:

AFM- :help: I am so constipated I can't stand it! Its been almost 3 weeks since I've had a normal bm... I've been taking fiber chewables and trying to eat lots of fruits and veggies, even drinking an odwalla a day... Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Would love to clear out my system before my appt with the nurse Friday!!! (PS- I am allergic to milk, so I don't eat cereals or yogurt...)


----------



## Belle1981

Thanks turtlemomma! I only had to work 4 hours today and have my first midwife appt this afternoon :)


----------



## Loukachu

Noo said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I've booked my early scan :) I'll be 7+5 by my dates on the day. Any idea whether it'll be an abdominal scan or whether it'll need to be transvaginal?
> 
> When I had to go to EPU they did abdominal scan and I was 6+3Click to expand...
> 
> I shall live in hope then! DS will be hovering around when I'm having my scan so hoping it's abdominal. Will make sure my bladder is super full!Click to expand...

Yep as long as your bladder is full they should do abdominal


----------



## Noo

Lovely - It's something to look forward to then :) Feeling much more positive now I've got it booked :) Got first visit with midwife on Tuesday then scan 2 weeks later :) Then prob booking 2 weeks after that the scan again couple of weeks after that! All will be "In another two weeks...." :lol:


----------



## oedipamass

Belle1981 said:


> So this might be TMI but I had a bit of red spotting today, a tiny amount, but still red :( I"m so worried even though my hcg levels are fantastic

Take care of yourself! But I'm sure everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

TMI ALERT!!! First timer question... Is it normal to have brown cm after a big BM... I finally got things moving in the right direction but now am worried I did damage...


----------



## oedipamass

turtlemomma said:


> TMI ALERT!!! First timer question... Is it normal to have brown cm after a big BM... I finally got things moving in the right direction but now am worried I did damage...

Are you sure that it's cm?


----------



## turtlemomma

Its definitely cm- TMI again, but I try to keep things separate so I don't get an infection. Have peed a few times since and nothing- I must've just squeezed it out of my cervix... LOL :rofl: 

I also decided to do a VERY CAREFUL cervix check but can't even get my finger up there its so tight! Anyone experience this? (Please no cervix check lectures- Its much easier on the cervix than sex is, probably less bacteria getting up there too figuring my hands were super clean...)


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> I've booked my early scan :) I'll be 7+5 by my dates on the day. Any idea whether it'll be an abdominal scan or whether it'll need to be transvaginal?

I had a transvaginal


----------



## maybebaby3

Loukachu said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I've booked my early scan :) I'll be 7+5 by my dates on the day. Any idea whether it'll be an abdominal scan or whether it'll need to be transvaginal?
> 
> When I had to go to EPU they did abdominal scan and I was 6+3Click to expand...
> 
> I shall live in hope then! DS will be hovering around when I'm having my scan so hoping it's abdominal. Will make sure my bladder is super full!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep as long as your bladder is full they should do abdominalClick to expand...

My bladder was full but they still did transvaginal.


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma - I wouldn't have a clue, I've never checked my cervix in my life but I'd be worried about irritating it. I'd stay away!


----------



## Asher

Turtle momma,I've had issues with my cervix in the past, with the removal of abnormal cells. The result was that it left quite a lot of scar tissue on my cervix, and this reared its head as soon as I was pregnant first time round. I had quite a lot of bleeding through my first and second pregnancies. The first time it showed itself was when I'd been constipated and really strained to go to the loo. I've already had a similar thing this time. The cervix becomes very vascular and vulnerable when you're PG, so it could be that?


----------



## Noo

Providing your hands are clean I see no issue checking your CP. I do it fairly frequently - Well not so much in the last week but did do before. I've had a bit of brown CM though it was fairly soon after getting my BFP. Nothing since. It could be that you were straining and as the BM moved down it just irritated things. Keep an eye on it (not poking around) and any more on the TP then contact EPAU


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:


----------



## Noo

My cold seems to have settled today - I had to go get a nebuliser at the walk-in yesterday. But alas, MS has reared it's ugly head. Been up 2 hours and already vomited 15 times, twice whilst on the school run. Crossing my fingers I don't get hyperemesis again as I was hospitalised for several weeks when pregnant with DS :( Not great!


----------



## maybebaby3

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:

Hope the meds work! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> My cold seems to have settled today - I had to go get a nebuliser at the walk-in yesterday. But alas, MS has reared it's ugly head. Been up 2 hours and already vomited 15 times, twice whilst on the school run. Crossing my fingers I don't get hyperemesis again as I was hospitalised for several weeks when pregnant with DS :( Not great!

Hope HG stays away! Poor you having to do the school run feeling so ill :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Hope everyone is well. Final Beta check tomorrow---

I was offered a scan by a friend today and ALMOST took it, but I know the parents want to wait until there would be a heartbeat, but I'm so anxious to see if everything is growing correctly.


----------



## maybebaby3

What restraint phantom!!!


----------



## src

I don't know what I would do with myself if I didn't work in a lab. The waiting to see anyone about this pregnancy is driving me crazy. I still have two weeks before I see the OB coordinator and I doubt she will tell me anything concrete, though I'm not sure what all they do at that appointment... The hCG of 40,000 at 6 weeks makes me feel better, but only marginally! How do you all deal with the stress and impatience of not *knowing*?

I don't even have much in the way of symptoms to make this feel more real. Slight boob pain, off and on nausea with no vomiting and lots of fatigue is pretty much all. Is it horrible/crazy to wish I felt worse? I feel like I might regret saying that soon!


----------



## Nola0841

src said:


> I don't know what I would do with myself if I didn't work in a lab. The waiting to see anyone about this pregnancy is driving me crazy. I still have two weeks before I see the OB coordinator and I doubt she will tell me anything concrete, though I'm not sure what all they do at that appointment... The hCG of 40,000 at 6 weeks makes me feel better, but only marginally! How do you all deal with the stress and impatience of not *knowing*?
> 
> I don't even have much in the way of symptoms to make this feel more real. Slight boob pain, off and on nausea with no vomiting and lots of fatigue is pretty much all. Is it horrible/crazy to wish I felt worse? I feel like I might regret saying that soon!

I feel the exact same way :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so tired I'm considering going across the road to McDonalds for tea. Can't face the kitchen :( what a bad mum :blush:


----------



## Noo

Yay! and another nightshift down - Though I did faint in theatre! Oh dear!


----------



## harvestqueen

Would it be silly for me to take another pregnancy test? I don't see the dr's until Feb 15, another two weeks. I am at about 6 weeks or so I think. I just get worried I am not pregnant anymore, because I am not really experiencing a lot of symptoms. I feel nauseous here and there, but not bad at all! And I feel round. Anyway, I am thinking of taking another, just to see...
:shrug:


----------



## adopim

harvestqueen: nah, I'll probably take another one or two before my appt on the 27th too. Lol.


----------



## harvestqueen

adopim said:


> harvestqueen: nah, I'll probably take another one or two before my appt on the 27th too. Lol.

:happydance:
oh goodie, I will too then for sure, because I really want to


----------



## adopim

:) I've got one EPT left but the next time I get to Walmart I'll pick up a couple 88 cent ones from there :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

I just found a bag of 20 ebay tests! Oh my! I can PEE again!


----------



## harvestqueen

Noo said:


> I just found a bag of 20 ebay tests! Oh my! I can PEE again!

score. I am going to suck it up and buy whatever is the cheapest at the drugstore on my way home, can't wait longer than that and fingers crossed it shows up positive


----------



## turtlemomma

Have my first appt with the nurse today! Theyll be doing all the routine exams- pelvic (worried about this one!), blood tests for hcg, std's, iron, diabetes, etc. etc. Excited and nervous-


----------



## harvestqueen

turtlemomma said:


> Have my first appt with the nurse today! Theyll be doing all the routine exams- pelvic (worried about this one!), blood tests for hcg, std's, iron, diabetes, etc. etc. Excited and nervous-

Fingers crossed it is all great. So glad you get to go in! Two weeks and then I have my first...


----------



## adopim

3 weeks 5 days until my first appt!


----------



## turtlemomma

Todays visit is just with the nurse- I don't have an appt with my OBGYN until Feb 22nd so no ultrasound until then- thats really the test I want. :)


----------



## adopim

Yeah my appt includes a scan, but I won't actually meet with my OB until the second prenatal visit. I just meet with a nurse practitioner after my u/s.


----------



## Noo

turtlemomma said:


> Have my first appt with the nurse today! Theyll be doing all the routine exams- pelvic (worried about this one!), blood tests for hcg, std's, iron, diabetes, etc. etc. Excited and nervous-

Pelvic exam?! Poor you!


----------



## harvestqueen

I think my meeting is with an OB, but not my choice of OB for my delivery. I have already scheduled my follow up appt with him. I think I will be at 8 weeks or maybe a little less for my firs appt, which I am assuming will be with u/s but I don't know. My lmp was dec 19th, but my ov was about 4-5 days later than normal (I think) according to opk and temp, so I put myself about 4 days earlier than wherever the online sites say I am at.


----------



## Belle1981

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, have been spotting the whole time. I just went to the washroom and there was a very small blood clot in the toilet. I"m so worried :( My HGC levels as of Tuesday were great and doubling nicely, my ultrasound isn't for another week or so. Has this happened to anyone else?!


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo oh dear! Rest up xx


----------



## bekkie

September 20th EDD here :D How is everyone feeling? 

On a completely unrelated note - anyone else experiencing the constant banner pop-up for hotel Transylvania?? It's starting to drive me bonkers


----------



## Noo

Grrr! I was on nights last night so slept most of the day. Went to sleep at 10pm tonight now wide awake (almost 2am) and craving pringles... I have no pringles :( Gutted!


----------



## turtlemomma

No pelvic exam- Thank God! They're waiting for my Feb 22nd appt. I got a bunch of blood tests though. 7 vials! I hate that so much! Hopefully I'll find out everything is OK with the results on Monday. Apparently they don't do HSG anymore at my dr. The nurse told me it just makes people worry unnecessarily. Well, maybe, but it can also ease my fears a little! :wacko: The only thing I'll be finding out is if I'M healthy... :( And I'm preparing for the worst with the diabetes test- My mom had gestational diabetes and I'm about 40 pounds overweight so, definitely a concern. This appointment DID NOT HELP AT ALL!!! :hissy:


----------



## Belle1981

turtlemomma I hate when appointments don't help at all! You'd think people would be more sympathetic to how unsure we feel right now!

Talked to my doc & midwife about my blood clot. They says it's not a big deal but I can get my HCG levels tested again on Monday. No cramps minus the ones that happen when you have to go to the bathroom and can't :(


----------



## adopim

bekkie said:


> September 20th EDD here :D How is everyone feeling?
> 
> On a completely unrelated note - anyone else experiencing the constant banner pop-up for hotel Transylvania?? It's starting to drive me bonkers

Hi!
I don't see them but I'm always on BnB from my iPhone lol



Noo said:


> Grrr! I was on nights last night so slept most of the day. Went to sleep at 10pm tonight now wide awake (almost 2am) and craving pringles... I have no pringles :( Gutted!

I'd give you the ones we have here if I could as they have been making me feel more sick (while I normally love them...:haha:)



turtlemomma said:


> No pelvic exam- Thank God! They're waiting for my Feb 22nd appt. I got a bunch of blood tests though. 7 vials! I hate that so much! Hopefully I'll find out everything is OK with the results on Monday. Apparently they don't do HSG anymore at my dr. The nurse told me it just makes people worry unnecessarily. Well, maybe, but it can also ease my fears a little! :wacko: The only thing I'll be finding out is if I'M healthy... :( And I'm preparing for the worst with the diabetes test- My mom had gestational diabetes and I'm about 40 pounds overweight so, definitely a concern. This appointment DID NOT HELP AT ALL!!! :hissy:

I would hate that. :( I'm sorry. When is your next appointment?



Belle1981 said:


> turtlemomma I hate when appointments don't help at all! You'd think people would be more sympathetic to how unsure we feel right now!
> 
> Talked to my doc & midwife about my blood clot. They says it's not a big deal but I can get my HCG levels tested again on Monday. No cramps minus the ones that happen when you have to go to the bathroom and can't :(

The no big cramping is good though, right?


----------



## Noo

Still awake at almost 5am - Still wanting Pringles!


----------



## Phantom710

belle- no experience, but wishing you the best.


----------



## maybebaby3

Bekkie welcome :waves:

Noo sorry you couldn't satisfy your Pringles craving!

Turtlemomma our first mw appointment isn't til about week 10/12 and is all questions and maybe bloods I think. I hate it when you don't get to know if bean is ok. I hate 1st tri!


----------



## Asher

I hate first tri too. It's one big knicker checking, symptom spotting, waiting game!! At least when you've had that *proper* first scan and seen what you need to see, you can be reassured slightly! I'd like to go to sleep and wake up in about 8 weeks. But that's not gonna happen!! Grrrrrr! 

Noo, hope you managed through in the end without your Pringles. I had to give in last week and buy a jar of peanut butter, because the thought of it on toast was just too much - I normally hate the stuff.......


----------



## harvestqueen

turtlemomma said:


> No pelvic exam- Thank God! They're waiting for my Feb 22nd appt. I got a bunch of blood tests though. 7 vials! I hate that so much! Hopefully I'll find out everything is OK with the results on Monday. Apparently they don't do HSG anymore at my dr. The nurse told me it just makes people worry unnecessarily. Well, maybe, but it can also ease my fears a little! :wacko: The only thing I'll be finding out is if I'M healthy... :( And I'm preparing for the worst with the diabetes test- My mom had gestational diabetes and I'm about 40 pounds overweight so, definitely a concern. This appointment DID NOT HELP AT ALL!!! :hissy:

Sorry to hear that. I have a lot of expectations for my first appt too 
They will test hsg on the 22nd?
I am hoping they test my hsg on the 15th for my first appointment. I thought before that I couldn't wait to see a dr, and was going to go early but then I thought I would rather wait til I am farther along so they can tell me more and just think positive as much as possible in the meantime.


----------



## Noo

Well I finally fell asleep again at 7am and slept till 1pm. Okay - So I'm not going to be able to sleep again tonight *yawn* Did wake up to find DH had been out and bought me pringles! But ALAS! I wanted S&V and he's got SC&O... Pah! 

I really wish this cold would do one now. I've had it for over a week. I had my flu jab in October so I don't understand why this cold is so so bad :( I feel awful but at least it's masking the horrid 1st trimester bloat and death look!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> I hate first tri too. It's one big knicker checking, symptom spotting, waiting game!! At least when you've had that *proper* first scan and seen what you need to see, you can be reassured slightly! I'd like to go to sleep and wake up in about 8 weeks. But that's not gonna happen!! Grrrrrr!
> 
> Noo, hope you managed through in the end without your Pringles. I had to give in last week and buy a jar of peanut butter, because the thought of it on toast was just too much - I normally hate the stuff.......

It's so weird how you crave stuff you don't even really like most of the time.


----------



## Noo

Most of the time it is usually a deficiency that gives you craving... ie anaemic and craving meat, needing omega oils and craving fish. No idea what I'd nutritionally gain from Pringles other than salt! :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah my pregnancies I always crave meat and I have been anaemic!


----------



## turtlemomma

Last week I was craving sloppy joe's. Which I haven't had since I was a kid! Don't know where that one came from- DH thought I was crazy but humored me anyways. <3<3


----------



## maybebaby3

What are sloppy joes?


----------



## turtlemomma

A sloppy joe is fried ground hamburger mixed with a spicy seasoned tomato sauce on a toasted bun. Yum... :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Mmmm sounds yum! Am making chicken rogan josh now.....well making as in dicing the chicken and using a cook-in sauce :rofl:


----------



## turtlemomma

maybe- Thats how I usually cook. :) I'm all about pre-made sauces. 

harvest- I don't think they are going to do an hsg at all! seems strange to me but whatever. :wacko:

I think my appt in the 22nd is just a physical exam. Not even sure if they will do an ultrasound. I just read on my paperwork that they usually do the first at about 14 weeks. I might have to BEG for one- seems odd that they don't do any monitoring in the first trimester AT ALL as that is the most critical time period... :growlmad:


----------



## turtlemomma

Maybe- now you've got me craving curry- think I may have to go find some... Or send DH. :winkwink:


----------



## Noo

In the UK we don't have HCG tested at all unless we have pain/bleeding. First official scan is again 12-14 weeks unless pain/bleeding. No pelvic exams at all until term/over dates. Although I'm going for a pre-booking appt next week I'm beginning to wonder if I'll be booked properly much before 10 weeks at this rate!


----------



## harvestqueen

Yes but I have no idea really because this is my first time. I guess I will find out in two weeks! I think they give an ultra sound but I don't know for sure. I might call on Monday an ask.


----------



## Noo

harvestqueen said:


> Yes but I have no idea really because this is my first time. I guess I will find out in two weeks! I think they give an ultra sound but I don't know for sure. I might call on Monday an ask.

I only know so much because it's my job ;)

You should give them a ring and ask for a brief overview of proposed plan of visits and what they'll entail x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

I am technically due very early October (5th) but do you mind if I join? Lol. 

I recognise some friendly faces from the jan testers :0) 
Noo - what's a pre-booking appointment?

Good luck everyone 

Xx


----------



## Noo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am technically due very early October (5th) but do you mind if I join? Lol.
> 
> I recognise some friendly faces from the jan testers :0)
> Noo - what's a pre-booking appointment?
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Xx

I'm assuming it's to discuss diet, screening etc. She said it'll be a 30 minute appt but it's smack in the middle of the day in the middle of a set of night shifts so I'm certainly hoping it doesn't take 30 minutes and that this isn't her clinic day as I am on nights on a Tuesday for the next 4 weeks and won't be getting up midway through the day to see her again!


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> In the UK we don't have HCG tested at all unless we have pain/bleeding. First official scan is again 12-14 weeks unless pain/bleeding. No pelvic exams at all until term/over dates. Although I'm going for a pre-booking appt next week I'm beginning to wonder if I'll be booked properly much before 10 weeks at this rate!

I won't get seen by mw til mid/end feb and scan some time in march. If I hadn't paid for the private scan I'd be going out of my mind!!!


----------



## Noo

I feel like I'm going a bit mad! Just waiting! I know I have my private scan booked but its not for another couple of weeks!


----------



## maybebaby3

I hate waiting :hissy:


----------



## KerryGold

Time is going so freaking slowly!

:grr:

xXx


----------



## maybebaby3

just beed to dr and am signed off sick for 3 days with sinusitis. have holed myself up in bed for a couple of hours before kids finish school/nursery!


----------



## adopim

Get better soon!


----------



## Belle1981

Just got a call from the ultrasound people and I'm booked for one today! I'm 6w2d today and will hopefully get to see the baby's heartbeat!

I had it ordered because I have been spotting since before I found out I was pregnant and recently had a very small blood clot as well.

As if it isn't hard enough to concentrate at work! Now all I can think about is the scan this afternoon!


----------



## Phantom710

ooo update us!!!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Good luck Belle! Let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

How did it go belle?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, can I join in? I'm due around Sept 27th with #1 after nearly 3 yrs TTC! Have been on a rollercoaster the last couple of weeks trying to get a grip of the symptoms. Having all day nausea, back pain, aching legs, headache, tiredness, sore boobs and cramping, which terrifies me! If its bad I'm convinced I'm having a MC but thank God so far everything has been ok. I'm just still in shock that I'm pregnant. I was due to start IVF in Feb!
Anyway, hope I'm here for the whole journey with you all :) H&H 7.5 months xx


----------



## Noo

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, can I join in? I'm due around Sept 27th with #1 after nearly 3 yrs TTC! Have been on a rollercoaster the last couple of weeks trying to get a grip of the symptoms. Having all day nausea, back pain, aching legs, headache, tiredness, sore boobs and cramping, which terrifies me! If its bad I'm convinced I'm having a MC but thank God so far everything has been ok. I'm just still in shock that I'm pregnant. I was due to start IVF in Feb!
> Anyway, hope I'm here for the whole journey with you all :) H&H 7.5 months xx

Congratulations & Welcome :) I'm also having the all day nausea, backache and cramping :( I'm alternating between heatpacks on my back and on my tummy. It's irritating but no bleeding etc or strong pains to indicate anything is amiss. I'm sure you're doing just fine :) Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## maybebaby3

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, can I join in? I'm due around Sept 27th with #1 after nearly 3 yrs TTC! Have been on a rollercoaster the last couple of weeks trying to get a grip of the symptoms. Having all day nausea, back pain, aching legs, headache, tiredness, sore boobs and cramping, which terrifies me! If its bad I'm convinced I'm having a MC but thank God so far everything has been ok. I'm just still in shock that I'm pregnant. I was due to start IVF in Feb!
> Anyway, hope I'm here for the whole journey with you all :) H&H 7.5 months xx

Hello :wave: congrats! You must be so happy after 3yrs ttc! Xxx


----------



## oedipamass

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, can I join in? I'm due around Sept 27th with #1 after nearly 3 yrs TTC! Have been on a rollercoaster the last couple of weeks trying to get a grip of the symptoms. Having all day nausea, back pain, aching legs, headache, tiredness, sore boobs and cramping, which terrifies me!

Congrats on your BFP after 3 years!!! So exciting! Also, please don't worry about the cramps. As long as there's no bleeding its totally normal. I had bad AF like cramping for weeks and read all I could about it. Apparently we are feeling our uterus stretching out to make room for the baby! No worries!


----------



## harvestqueen

I have on and off cramping too. 
wannabthemum CONGRATS!! Isn't it exciting? :flow:
I got my first bfp after we tried for 1 yr and 3 months, with a myomectomy in there too.


----------



## Belle1981

Hi ladies!
Ultrasound was amazing :) Saw the baby's strong heartbeat!!!! After passing a blood clot on Friday I have hardly had any spotting, in fact none until a bit today.

So happy right now after seeing that today :)


----------



## harvestqueen

Belle1981 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ultrasound was amazing :) Saw the baby's strong heartbeat!!!! After passing a blood clot on Friday I have hardly had any spotting, in fact none until a bit today.
> 
> So happy right now after seeing that today :)

Great news!!


----------



## oedipamass

Belle1981 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ultrasound was amazing :) Saw the baby's strong heartbeat!!!! After passing a blood clot on Friday I have hardly had any spotting, in fact none until a bit today.
> 
> So happy right now after seeing that today :)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Belle1981 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ultrasound was amazing :) Saw the baby's strong heartbeat!!!! After passing a blood clot on Friday I have hardly had any spotting, in fact none until a bit today.
> 
> So happy right now after seeing that today :)

Glad all went well :)


----------



## Loukachu

Congrats Belle - great to hear!
Have been very crampy recently figure it is all the stretching and am small framed so guess there is lots of room that needs to be made.

Waiting for my booking in appointment and scan date feels like forever.
If I hadn't had an early scan would think I was mad.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies :) 
We really are over the moon. Feels like we have taken a huge step forward no matter what happens. Our infertility was unexplained n so hoping that this pregnancy is the start of our journey to parenthood :)
Thanks for the reassurance about the cramps, they really do panic me especially when combined with the nausea, all I can do is go to sleep n rest helps alleviate them!

Congrats on your scan Belle

X


----------



## Noo

Yay! I finally felt pregnant today when I went to the GP surgery and I heard "Hello - I'm Tracey and I'll be your midwife!" :) Got proper booking on 21st Feb but will have already had my private scan by then. As predicted she's booking me based on LMP dates rather than my dates which would put my due date as 25th September. I'm keeping my ticker as my dates though!


----------



## maybebaby3

My ticker still shows my LMP dates instead of scan dates. Should change it really


----------



## adopim

Hi ladies, I'm happy to hear good news of scans and such. I've been a little MIA lately but haven't been feeling well. 
The last 2 days I've noticed some awful stretching kind of pain. It's way down almost near where my pelvis meets my leg. Not quite exactly centered, it feels slightly to the right. I'm not sure what to think of this. No bleeding or even spotting.... Anyone else feeling anything similar?


----------



## turtlemomma

Day 3 of brown spotting today. Dr wants me to come in tomorrow. So scared!


----------



## Loukachu

adopim said:


> Hi ladies, I'm happy to hear good news of scans and such. I've been a little MIA lately but haven't been feeling well.
> The last 2 days I've noticed some awful stretching kind of pain. It's way down almost near where my pelvis meets my leg. Not quite exactly centered, it feels slightly to the right. I'm not sure what to think of this. No bleeding or even spotting.... Anyone else feeling anything similar?

Hey Hun, I have had stretching pains there too and am assuming as no bleeding everything is ok. It is confusing isn't it working out which aches and pains are ok!


----------



## adopim

Loukachu said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm happy to hear good news of scans and such. I've been a little MIA lately but haven't been feeling well.
> The last 2 days I've noticed some awful stretching kind of pain. It's way down almost near where my pelvis meets my leg. Not quite exactly centered, it feels slightly to the right. I'm not sure what to think of this. No bleeding or even spotting.... Anyone else feeling anything similar?
> 
> Hey Hun, I have had stretching pains there too and am assuming as no bleeding everything is ok. It is confusing isn't it working out which aches and pains are ok!Click to expand...

I know! Considering this is my second baby I should know how it feels, but the last time I was 7 weeks pregnant was almost 5 years ago! Haha. I started to feel a little nervous when I noticed the odd pain. I remember stretching more in the second trimester and it was closer to the belly button. One of those "I gotta be nervous about this too?!?" type of moment. :haha:


----------



## harvestqueen

turtlemomma said:


> Day 3 of brown spotting today. Dr wants me to come in tomorrow. So scared!

Fingers crossed everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

adopim said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm happy to hear good news of scans and such. I've been a little MIA lately but haven't been feeling well.
> The last 2 days I've noticed some awful stretching kind of pain. It's way down almost near where my pelvis meets my leg. Not quite exactly centered, it feels slightly to the right. I'm not sure what to think of this. No bleeding or even spotting.... Anyone else feeling anything similar?
> 
> Hey Hun, I have had stretching pains there too and am assuming as no bleeding everything is ok. It is confusing isn't it working out which aches and pains are ok!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Considering this is my second baby I should know how it feels, but the last time I was 7 weeks pregnant was almost 5 years ago! Haha. I started to feel a little nervous when I noticed the odd pain. I remember stretching more in the second trimester and it was closer to the belly button. One of those "I gotta be nervous about this too?!?" type of moment. :haha:Click to expand...

Thing is, as all of our bodies are so different I guess it is tough for them to produce guidance on Pain, stretching, cramping etc... The first trimester is so long!


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Antibiotics don't seem to be working :( supposed to be back at work tomorrow :(


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> Hi ladies, I'm happy to hear good news of scans and such. I've been a little MIA lately but haven't been feeling well.
> The last 2 days I've noticed some awful stretching kind of pain. It's way down almost near where my pelvis meets my leg. Not quite exactly centered, it feels slightly to the right. I'm not sure what to think of this. No bleeding or even spotting.... Anyone else feeling anything similar?

Yes! I got a whopping stretch pain this morning driving home from work after I sneezed. It then ached for ages :(


----------



## mrs.ginger

I also had felt the stretching on the left like you Adopim. It has gone away just the last few days though and I haven't had any cramping at all. I have had a very bad cold and been mostly sleeping since Saturday. Finally went to the doctor yesterday and I have a sinus infection. Apparently pretty common during pregnancy. Other than that I haven't been experiencing any other symptoms. I hope everyone is doing well and good luck with the doctor Turtlemomma!


----------



## maybebaby3

Mrs ginger yes I have sinusitis not nice eh? I am hoping that the antibiotics are starting to kick in! I'm going back to the dr tomorrow to ask for the next 2 days off. I can't possibly do my job as music teacher in a middle school in the state I'm in :(


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> Mrs ginger yes I have sinusitis not nice eh? I am hoping that the antibiotics are starting to kick in! I'm going back to the dr tomorrow to ask for the next 2 days off. I can't possibly do my job as music teacher in a middle school in the state I'm in :(

Make sure you do see the doc Hun. You need to rest up and get better xxx


----------



## harvestqueen

maybebaby3 said:


> Mrs ginger yes I have sinusitis not nice eh? I am hoping that the antibiotics are starting to kick in! I'm going back to the dr tomorrow to ask for the next 2 days off. I can't possibly do my job as music teacher in a middle school in the state I'm in :(

Health is the most important thing. Take good care of yourself. Rest rest rest


----------



## Loukachu

I have really painful boobs this evening. Not fun!


----------



## turtlemomma

4th day of brown spotting- went in to the dr today and they did a scan- good news! There was a tiny baby and tiny heartbeat!!! So relieved!


----------



## adopim

Glad to hear everything is alright turtlemomma!


----------



## harvestqueen

turtlemomma said:


> 4th day of brown spotting- went in to the dr today and they did a scan- good news! There was a tiny baby and tiny heartbeat!!! So relieved!

Wonderful!! You must be so relieved. :flower:


----------



## Noo

Has anyone got nipples like bullets? Mine are HUGE and rubbing on my bras :-( wearing breast pads now already!


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma glad all is ok with your bean :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's great news turtlemomma :) you must be relieved x


----------



## Asher

Fab news Turtlemomma!

I'm in the painful boobs club too. :( 
And all of a sudden I NEED breakfast every morning. Not usually a breakfast person!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher baby maybe will be a breakfast person :haha:

Just back from dr. Signed off sick til Monday! Relieved as still feeling rubbish!

Loukachu how is the sickness? Any better?


----------



## adopim

Holy insomnia!! It's almost 4am here and I feel terrible. Apparently sleep isn't going to be coming easy for me tonight. Tried everything in the book to fall asleep. My DH is not even snoring loudly tonight! Hmm, this is new.... Lol


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh no adopim hope you get some sleep. I get insomnia sometimes and it sucks as you just count down the hours til you have to get up!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> Asher baby maybe will be a breakfast person :haha:
> 
> Just back from dr. Signed off sick til Monday! Relieved as still feeling rubbish!
> 
> Loukachu how is the sickness? Any better?

Was getting better but really rough this morning. Wanted to ask your ladies advice actually.
We were waiting to tell our friends as they have been having treatment. yesterday they found out it has been unsuccessful. Firstly, I feel so sad for the, and now am stuck on what to do about saying something. I realise right now is far too raw so we thought about waiting til we are 12 weeks but don't want them to be upset we didn't say anything - also with my sickness don't want to flaunt it.
Feeling a bit lost. It has also made me really paranoid about things going wrong am so stressed :cry:


----------



## Asher

Glad you've been signed off Maybebaby. You need to rest as much as you can do with three kids! 

Loukachu, I am in a weird and similar position with a couple of my friends. One has had three miscarriages in 2 years, and the other has had major surgery and just referred for IVF. One of these friends I work with, and she is just about falling out with me as she guessed I was pregnant. Not the nicest of times I have to say.


----------



## Loukachu

Asher said:


> Glad you've been signed off Maybebaby. You need to rest as much as you can do with three kids!
> 
> Loukachu, I am in a weird and similar position with a couple of my friends. One has had three miscarriages in 2 years, and the other has had major surgery and just referred for IVF. One of these friends I work with, and she is just about falling out with me as she guessed I was pregnant. Not the nicest of times I have to say.

It is really difficult isn't it? Friend is coming over later with another friend. Is it normal to feel so paranoid - just feel quite worried about everything at the moment


----------



## maybebaby3

2 of my colleagues, who are also friends have been ttc for over a year and one had a mc in summer but neither of them reacted badly when I told them I am pregnant. I was worried they would tho!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> 2 of my colleagues, who are also friends have been ttc for over a year and one had a mc in summer but neither of them reacted badly when I told them I am pregnant. I was worried they would tho!

I don't think they will react badly but are in a very raw place at the moment. Was good to see her today. I made her laugh at least.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I've something similar as I was due to start IVF treatment this month, and my bro n his wife started there's last month! We have shared a lot on this journey and I didn't hesitate to tell them our news and they were thrilled for us. I am just praying that their treatment has worked, they are in the TWW at the mo! long term TTC has just made me happier when I hear of someone else's pregnancy, I am completely aware what a miracle it is that anyone ever conceives :)


----------



## Asher

It really is a miracle every time. I have said that to my friends who are having difficulties. We are so lucky when it happens, I may be hopefully having my fourth baby, but that doesn't make me any less grateful or anxious throughout this time. :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> It really is a miracle every time. I have said that to my friends who are having difficulties. We are so lucky when it happens, I may be hopefully having my fourth baby, but that doesn't make me any less grateful or anxious throughout this time. :)

I agree Asher! I'm so worried something is going to go wrong that i am buying a second hand Doppler off a woman on fb. I've never owned one before but I'm just so anxious all the time. I should hopefully see the mw in next 2-3wks and then scan at start of march. Then I'm paying for a nuchal scan on 14th march as its not done as standard in the hospital here.


----------



## turtlemomma

We arent telling anybody our baby news for a few more weeks. Last night I had a girls night at a friends house. There is always drinking involved. Last time I wasnt drinking my girlfriend asked me if I was pregnant and I had to bold face LIE (or DH wouldve kiled me). So, this time, I brought vodka, soda, and lemons. I made everyone the drinks and conveniently left out the vodka from mine. :) I was worried that someone wold notice what I was doing but they werent paying attention. No questions from anyone, they just assumed I was drinking, and I didnt have to lie. I wonder how much longer I can keep this up? :rofl:


----------



## CocoLovex3

Hey Momma's this is my 3rd I'm due sept 25th 2013 super excited and feeling great :) my boyfriend and I have 3 boys total between us both and hoping for a a girl! we are both on :cloud9: happy to be here and cant wait to get social with you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## oedipamass

CocoLovex3 said:


> Hey Momma's this is my 3rd I'm due sept 25th 2013 super excited and feeling great :) my boyfriend and I have 3 boys total between us both and hoping for a a girl! we are both on :cloud9: happy to be here and cant wait to get social with you lovely ladies :flower:

Welcome! We are due date buddies! Based on my O date, I'm Sept 25th too!


----------



## Asher

oedipamass said:


> CocoLovex3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Momma's this is my 3rd I'm due sept 25th 2013 super excited and feeling great :) my boyfriend and I have 3 boys total between us both and hoping for a a girl! we are both on :cloud9: happy to be here and cant wait to get social with you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> Welcome! We are due date buddies! Based on my O date, I'm Sept 25th too!Click to expand...

Me too! :flower:


----------



## Noo

I'm starting to REALLY get sick of this insomnia now Since 7dpo I've not been able to sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time without then waking up for 3 hours and then wanting to go back to sleep again. So at the minute I appear to be sleeping midnight-4am then 8/9am - 1/2pm. Every single day. If I don't go back to bed I'm shattered and my MS is worse all day. Like proper throwing up, shivering and gipping every time I eat or drink anything, I have a headache ALL the time as I'm so dehydrated... and my next 3 weeks worth of shifts are nights which doesn't help my "normal" sleep pattern but after a night shift I do actually sleep a solid 7 or 8 hours! Blah! I remember turning completely nocturnal when I was pregnant with DS.... I ended up being signed off with pregnancy induced insomnia so I wasn't working so it didn't matter I was up all night and asleep on and off all day... Hmm...


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls :)
I've been on a hen do this weekend but only my sis knows I'm pregnant! Had the same plan as Turtlemomma and brought spirits and mixers but conveniently left out the spirit :) nobody guessed but it was tough going. We'd pre-ordered dinner n I'd made good choices, with sticky toffee pudding for dessert but it didn't say that it was made with brandy....loads of it! I had to try n change my dessert without making a fuss but all the girls noticed so just had to tell them I don't like brandy! Feeling exhausted after 2nights of no sleep with MS in full swing! I've come back looking as rough as I would with a hangover ;) the rest of the day is going to be spent on the couch in my pjs


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Anyone else think that MS is like having the worst hangover! I've been ill for days, couldn't go to work today because of the sickness. I think I may have to go to the docs if it carries on this bad. I'be been worried that its actually food poisoning, but it's lasted too long for that!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies feeling pretty down today. Am very anxious and low. I know it is probably hormones etc. just keep worrying and so want to get to 12 weeks.

Haven't received booking in appointment yet and am just feeling a bit out on a limb I guess...


----------



## Noo

Yup- MS is awful. I had to pull over 4 times in a 3 mile journey to school today to be sick. Coby was late for school! Spent the entire day in bed just laying still as every time I moved my head started spinning and I was sick - That was WITH anti-emetics :(


----------



## Asher

Ooh Noo that is horrible. I've not been sick, just felt it. Need to eat constantly to avoid an empty tummy which makes me feel worse. 

The delights! 

Got my booking in appt tomorrow. Might feel more real then!


----------



## Noo

Yay! My proper booking is on 21st. Feels like it's ages away!


----------



## Asher

My friend came round today who is 13 weeks on weds. It's her first scan tomorrow, so exciting! Wish it was my turn!


----------



## Noo

How many weeks are you now? You totally need a ticker :lol:


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> How many weeks are you now? You totally need a ticker :lol:

:haha: I think you may be right! Not quite 8 weeks yet, so don't want to tempt fate! I know that is ridiculous! When I've seen "it" on a scan I'll do it.... Maybe!


----------



## Noo

I've got an early scan booked for Saturday. I'm absolutely papping myself that there will be no heartbeat.


----------



## Asher

Aww good luck! I'm sure it will be fine! X


----------



## adopim

WannaBtheMum said:


> Anyone else think that MS is like having the worst hangover! I've been ill for days, couldn't go to work today because of the sickness. I think I may have to go to the docs if it carries on this bad. I'be been worried that its actually food poisoning, but it's lasted too long for that!

That's exactly how I explained it to DH. I told him its like a terrible hangover without the party the night before. Haha. He seemed to have a little sympathy for me after that, lol.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

adopim said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else think that MS is like having the worst hangover! I've been ill for days, couldn't go to work today because of the sickness. I think I may have to go to the docs if it carries on this bad. I'be been worried that its actually food poisoning, but it's lasted too long for that!
> 
> That's exactly how I explained it to DH. I told him its like a terrible hangover without the party the night before. Haha. He seemed to have a little sympathy for me after that, lol.Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for a bit of sympathy from DH, her seems to think the cure is to tell me all the food I need to be eating, eg veggies, chicken etc but he doesn't understand that the thought of food makes me want to puke, therefore he makes me feel worse! I think last night he started to twig when I refused some chocolate..... very unlike me ;)


----------



## maybebaby3

DS2 brought back a stomach bug from nursery so I caught that on top of normal ms. Vomiting and diahroea. Yesterday I was wiped out running to the loo all day plus looking after DS2 who was vomiting all the time. My washing machine is running non stop, every blanket has been puked on and he's still not able to keep anything down poor thing :( thankfully I'm better and as I have been signed off work til Thursday I can look after him.


----------



## Loukachu

Spoke to community midwife today. She has me in the system ad they are about I send me my 12 week scan appointment. She said to get my bloods done 5 days before that and that hopefully they will have a midwife appointment around the same time. Feel so much better now I know what is going on!


----------



## maybebaby3

Time seems to drag so much :( I just want to be 12 weeks and have my 12 week scan!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> Time seems to drag so much :( I just want to be 12 weeks and have my 12 week scan!

I agree! Just want the date through so that I can have something to Im towards! Xx


----------



## KerryGold

Got my first MW appt tomorrow.

Sorry for those of you feeling lousy. I feel so much better this time and that makes me a bit nervous!

xXx


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope all goes well Kerrygold! I'm hopefully getting my Doppler tomorrow so will give it a go at the weekend :)


----------



## Belle1981

Had a midwife appointment yesterday, she thinks that I'm due October 1st (uh oh will I get kicked out of this thread?! LOL). Have another scan booked for the 26th to properly date me and get to see the heartbeat again.

MS started yesterday and I'm miserable. I tossed adn turned all night last night and am completely exhausted, more so than usual. Trying so hard to be a good employee and get a lot of work done but I feel like I hardly ahve the energy to type this.

Any bland foods that you are able to eat? I end up starving which gives me crazy heartburn. So far crackers are working but I don't know what else to try


----------



## Belle1981

Oh and ladies with the alcohol suggestions, great ideas! I was at a party and drank Perrier with lime so it looked like my usual drink. People were shocked when I turned down shots though


----------



## maybebaby3

Belle1981 said:


> Had a midwife appointment yesterday, she thinks that I'm due October 1st (uh oh will I get kicked out of this thread?! LOL). Have another scan booked for the 26th to properly date me and get to see the heartbeat again.
> 
> MS started yesterday and I'm miserable. I tossed adn turned all night last night and am completely exhausted, more so than usual. Trying so hard to be a good employee and get a lot of work done but I feel like I hardly ahve the energy to type this.
> 
> Any bland foods that you are able to eat? I end up starving which gives me crazy heartburn. So far crackers are working but I don't know what else to try

I don't think you'll get kicked off the thread :haha: :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I've been stressing the past couple of days, I keep getting back ache and then niggly cramping around my lower abdomen causing shooting pains down my legs. It's just like when I am due on! I know it's normal unless its painful and accompanied by period like blood but I cannot help feeling freaked out! I've gone to bed for two nights sure that I'm starting a miscarriage! I am 8 weeks tomorrow and I have my first MW appointment on Monday so I'll bring it up with her then!
It's such an anxious wait to get to 12 weeks!


----------



## turtlemomma

Belle, when I had my ultrasound last week they also said I'm due October 1st- :)

Ugh, getting a cold. Anybody know what is safe to take? I know Tylenol can help with some of it- should I take guifenesin for my congestion? How about zinc?


----------



## Belle1981

turtlemomma well hello my due date friend :) I'm sure my due date is going to change again when I get my ultrasound on the 26th lol


----------



## Noo

My due date fluctuates between 1st October and 25th September. I think it's prob more end of September! :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma - paracetamol which I think is Tylenol for you is safe but I don't think guifenisen is as its a decongestant and you're not supposed to take that


----------



## maybebaby3

I go for my scan 5march!!! 

Tried to find heartbeat with a Doppler and failed and now stressed out. Wish i hadn't tried. What if something is wrong? :cry:


----------



## Asher

Don't panic Maybebaby! My friend had her first MW appt at 10 weeks and asked her to try and find the hb. The midwife said she really didn't want to, as 16 weeks is generally good to get one, and it's hit and miss before that. She did try but couldn't find one, so I wouldn't get too panicked. You can give it another go?


----------



## maybebaby3

Gave It another go and I am pretty sure I found it. Counted about 170bpm. Does that sound right?


----------



## Asher

Yay! Yeah I think so, sounds right to me! How lovely!


----------



## oedipamass

Asher: Just saw your avatar! I always wanted to live in Manchester growing up in the Southern US. (Huge Joy Division/New Order fan) :thumbup:

No new news for me, although I could swear my tummy is bigger. Hopefully it is a bump and not me eating too much. Also, I just stopped drinking green tea everyday since reading it might interfere with folic acid absorption, leading to neural tube defects! I wish I had read that earlier so I wanted to spread the word!


----------



## Asher

Oedipamass I am Manchester born and bred! Not the most exotic of places but I do like it! My hubby is a big joy division fan. 

Not heard the green tea thing, will spread the word though!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good to know about the green tea oedipamass! I love green tea, in a usual day I'd drink about 7cups of normal tea but since I've been pregnant I can't stomach more than one cup every couple of days, I find green tea a great alternative! Back to the drawing board, might have peppermint instead, anyone know any poss problems with peppermint tea?

I'm also Manchester born and bred :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I think peppermint is fine!


----------



## Asher

Yay wannabthemum! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Noo

Had my scan today :) One baby, strong heartbeat and measuring smack on dates :) Feeling so much more positive now that my pregnancy is going well.


----------



## Asher

That's really good news Noo! :)


----------



## oedipamass

Yay Noo!


----------



## harvestqueen

I had my first scan yesterday. I am 8 wks 3 days pregnant. Saw and heard heartbeat. 
Very exciting. I have a small hematoma between gestational sac and uterus but dr didn't seem concerned. Just no sex for first tri and no vigorous exercise.


----------



## maybebaby3

Yey Noo and harvestqueen!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's exciting Noo and Harvesqueen :) I can't wait to get to a scan date but will have to wait at least 4 weeks!

I lived around Rusholme for the first 30 yrs but I'm in Stockport now. Where are you?


----------



## Asher

WannaBtheMum said:


> That's exciting Noo and Harvesqueen :) I can't wait to get to a scan date but will have to wait at least 4 weeks!
> 
> I lived around Rusholme for the first 30 yrs but I'm in Stockport now. Where are you?

I am Stockport born and bred! Where in Stockport are you? I'm a reddish girl. :flower:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm in Reddish, just near the vale :) small world!


----------



## Noo

Just got back from work and going to tuck into my birthday cake :) Want to share? DH made it for me :)
 



Attached Files:







Birthday Cake.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Asher

WannaBtheMum said:


> I'm in Reddish, just near the vale :) small world!

No! Really! I walk down the vale most days! We live on Harry road, just off barlow fold road. Craziness! 

Noo, yes please! And happy birthday! :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

Happy birthday Noo!!! :cake: Lovely cake!


----------



## KerryGold

Happy birthday!

That cake is immense! :cake:

I live in Wilmslow so I'm local too! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Asher

How cool, I foresee a meet up!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> How cool, I foresee a meet up!

Aww I wish I could meet up too!!!


----------



## Asher

maybebaby3 said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> How cool, I foresee a meet up!
> 
> Aww I wish I could meet up too!!!Click to expand...

I volunteer to come and see you ;)


----------



## adopim

Happy Birthday Noo! That is quite an impressive cake!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asher said:
> 
> 
> How cool, I foresee a meet up!
> 
> Aww I wish I could meet up too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I volunteer to come and see you ;)Click to expand...

Whenever you like :winkwink:


----------



## KerryGold

Booking appt this morning.

My daughter has a congenital heart defect so hoping to hear about an early scan today.

xXx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I've got my booking appointment today too, looking forward to finally being able to speak to someone about everything. Will hopefully have a scan date sent through soon :) I'm so nervous! Do you ladies on your 2nd/3rd + pregnancies find that you are less nervous this time around or is it the same each time?


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm still worried and its my 4th baby, 6th pregnancy!


----------



## KerryGold

I think I have more reason to worry now because of my daughter's heart. I try to be less neurotic though as everything was okay with her during pregnancy but until you know there's a heartbeat it's tough.

No early scan for me as it's too late! :dohh: I have nuchal scan and consultant appt booked for 13 March now.

Just need to decide when to tell work and my parents!

xXx


----------



## Phantom710

Not been on in awhile! Sorry!!

Been fairly sicky here. I'm so over this nausea.

Next U/S is on Friday, I'm almost more scared this time. I hope we still have two heartbeats. [-o<


----------



## Asher

Good morning ladies, good luck to those with booking appointments!

I got my scan date yesterday, the 15th march! Gonna need to change it though as its at school pick up time, will call them today. 

Hope scan goes well phantom.


----------



## Asher

Also, wannabthemum, I'm with maybebaby, it doesn't get any less scary the more babies you have. I think I may well be more scared this time than the other three!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi Everyone!

I hope you don't mind me joining the thread! I am 9 weeks 5 days with twins! That brings my due date to 19 September but I was told that it was unlikely I would go that long as it's twins. 

I have had some intense nausea and just feeling generally crapola. No throwing up but have wished for it at times if it would just bring on a few minutes of relief! I did buy those sea bands/ accu-pressure bracelets which i think helped. I'm just hoping I am lucky enough to be one of those who gets over the MS after week 12. 

I have a scan on Friday (10 weeks) and another at 12 weeks exactly. They were monitoring me extra closely because in the course of fertility treatments, I ended up with something called hyper stimulation...I am over that now but just get to have more scans - am pleased about that! 

Anyway, good to have some Sept buddies! Wish you all well! :happydance:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations Sunny Monkey :) I hope the MS clears up soon


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome Sunny :) Twins here as well :) 

I had a friend who ended up in hospital with hyper stimulation after IVF. No fun!!!


----------



## Asher

Welcome sunny! Congrats on the twinnies! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Quite a few twins due in September :)


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Thanks for the warm welcomes!! 

Glad to see there are some other twin pregnancies too!! I am already showing and only leggings and one or two other trousers fit me - time to go shopping I think. 

Midwife appointment and a scan tomorrow - fingers crossed all is ok.

XOXOXO


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope all goes well at your scan sunny :)


----------



## Noo

All booked and official! Now waiting for my scan and consultant date. I'm hoping that it's the same day as it'll be awkward to organise work shifts around two appts around the same time!


----------



## Phantom710

We have another scan tomorrow (here's hoping we still have two beating hearts :) )


----------



## adopim

Good luck wih your scan tomorrow Phantom! Only 6 more days until mine; I'm get excited. 

I finally had a good day today. Very little nausea and only slight exhaustion so I was able to get all the housework done that has been on the backburner the last few weeks. Feels good to get something done :)


----------



## turtlemomma

My scan is tomorrow! Nervous but excited! My sil announced this week that she's 11 weeks pregnant! We haven't told anyone yet- but I'm excited ill be able to go through my pregnancy with someone!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck at the scans girls :)

I have got such a stress!!! I am being a bridesmaid 3 weeks tomorrow, I went for my final dress fitting last night and although I haven't put on any weight, the dress was mega tight around my waist!! I hadn't told anyone about being pregnant! The seamstress said she can let it out around the waist a little but I'm really worried that it won't fit on the day!!! I didn't think my shape would change this early on!!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

good luck everyone at your scans today! 

Seems there are a few of us! Mine is at 2pm and I am just hoping (understatement) that there are still two lil beating hearts. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope all your scans went well.


----------



## Noo

Any new scan pics to ooooh over?


----------



## KerryGold

^WSS

xXx


----------



## turtlemomma

Appointment at the doctor went well! Saw the little heart flutters and even saw the baby wiggle. :) I can't get a pic of the U/S to upload as I don't have a camera thats working right now... Baby measured 2.08 cm and 8 weeks 5 days. Yay! Which changes my due date AGAIN to Sept. 29th.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's great Turtlemomma :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Great news turtlemomma!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hya! 

Turtle - glad to hear your scan went well yesterday. 

My scan yesterday went well (whew!). Two fluttery lil heartbeats they both measured 10weeks + 4 days - I thought I was 10 weeks 1 Day ....? 

Twin 2 was waving its arms around and kicking its feet! The sonographer identified that one as the trouble maker ;). It all looked good though.....am so relieved! 

Am really nauseous today - blah. :sick:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congrats Sunny Monkey, exciting times ahead :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Sunny glad the twins are doing well :D


----------



## Belle1981

Hi everyone!
I haven't been around in a while, so completely exhausted and horrible horrible all day MS. I come home from work and spend the evening on the couch, same on the weekends. I was out all day yesterday and last night until 11:30 and I'm flat exhausted today. Have only got up off the couch to pee or eat.... when I can eat. Not throwing up today so that's good!

I've got a scan on Tuesday and I can't wait to see the heart beating again. No idea if I"ll be able to see anything else, I"ll be 9 weeks by then.

Nice to see everyone else doing well!


----------



## maybebaby3

One week tomorrow I get my scan!! :happydance: can't wait!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are you all today girls? I've got horrid heartburn n been feeling sick all day.
9 weeks 5 days now!!!


----------



## Belle1981

Tired, not as sick as I have been which is nice! Have my scan in less than an hour! I spotted for about a month, haven't spotted for a few weeks and then just had some blood and a teeny tiny clot a few minutes ago. Funny that it happens right before my scan. Totally making me nervous, but hoping to see the strong heartbeat again today and hopefully get a picture!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hope everything went well Belle x


----------



## turtlemomma

Hope all was well Belle! 

AFM- MS feeling a little better today until this evening. BLAH :sick: Heartburn started kicking in yesterday. I'm so tired all the time- but can't nap or I don't sleep well at night. My gums hurt today- and still having headaches off and on. Poor DH has to listen to me complain constantly, but he's been really wonderful. Of course, any moment I feel better I get worried- thinking somethings wrong- LOL :wacko:


----------



## Belle1981

The scan was AMAZING! We heard the heartbeat, saw it and saw the baby! You could see the head and the little arm and leg buds and it is quite the little squirmer :)

MS is horrible all day sickness and the exhaustion is just terrible. I sleep 10-12 hours every night and could use more. I've also found that if I have long travel days for work or do too much on the weekend that it takes me days to recover.

Oh and I'm 8w6d today, another due date of Oct 3rd lol


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congrats Belle, pleased it went well :) hope the ms starts to ease off soon!

I've had bad ms the last couple of days, feeling awful! But on a better note I got my scan date through today, Friday 15th March:) so excited! It's my mum's birthday that day too, just praying that everything is ok :)


----------



## adopim

My appointment this morning went well. Baby is measuring at 10w3d (my LMP date was 10w1d). Squirmy little bean, quite the mover. Did a nice little dance for mommy and daddy :thumbup:
Official due date put at September 22.


----------



## Asher

WannaBtheMum said:


> Congrats Belle, pleased it went well :) hope the ms starts to ease off soon!
> 
> I've had bad ms the last couple of days, feeling awful! But on a better note I got my scan date through today, Friday 15th March:) so excited! It's my mum's birthday that day too, just praying that everything is ok :)

Mine is the 15th march too! 11.20! :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:) it'll be weird if we end up with the same due dates too :)


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi All!

It is nice to able to commiserate with all of you going through MS  it really is awful! And why do they call it morning sickness if it is all the time?! I do have to say that mine has improved over time but still hits me at different times throughout the day/ night. The exhaustion is horrendous as well  like jetlag times 10, I have decided! I am 10 weeks 7 days today and this week have really had trouble sleeping. I go to sleep fine but wake in the night to go to the bathroom and then cant fall back asleep  argh! I guess it is hormones but man do I need that sleep!

Belle  fantastic the scan went well!! It is amazing to see the movement especially!

WannaB  have you tried peppermint for the heartburn? Either peppermint candies or tea? Also, there is some syrup you can get from a chemist that you put in hot water for a sort of soothing drink  that is supposed to help. 

Hope you all take care and arent too bogged down with MS!!


----------



## oedipamass

So happy for everyone's scans! I'm so glad to hear you got to see your little beans! I won't get my first ultrasound until 20 weeks. So I want to see lots of photos on the thread to tide me over til then. :thumbup:

I just came from my first appointment and got to hear the heartbeat!!!! Risk of m/c is down to less than 3% now YAYAYAYAYAY! The hb was around 170 which the nurse said was perfect. I'm so relieved and happy I finally have news to share with you all! :dance:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks for the tip Sunny, I'll give that a go, I've just been taking gaviscon and rennies to try and avoid the heartburn but peppermint might be good :)

Must have been exciting to hear the heartbeat oedipamass, even tho we get a scan soon we don't hear the heartbeat until then either, lots of waiting!!!


----------



## KerryGold

Yay for heartbeat!

I'm just tired, ill and run down (as evidenced by a coldsore breakout :cry:)

I'm also running out of clothes. Fast!

6 more days at work until.scan! :help:

Finally telling my parents on Mothers Day!

xXx


----------



## adopim

2D:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/1D9063FC-A26F-4126-B2D1-C29FCE856865-203-00000017A716193A_zpse07933a5.jpg

3D:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Wow Adopim, those pics are fab :) x


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Oedipamass - great news!!!! So exciting!!!!!

Adopim - great pix! Wow!


----------



## Noo

I'm so jealous of all your scan dates :( I am still waiting for my consultant and scan appt. I'm 10 weeks Sunday by my dates (though 11 by theirs) and still nothing... I need to arrange it around both mine and DH's work as I want him there with me but they're not hurrying up. Not sure whether to ring them on Monday and see if they've already made the appt and just not sent it yet. I've got my work schedule now right up till the end of the month!


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo I'd call and see


----------



## Sunny Monkey

I agree. Noo - I would give them a ring and ask.


----------



## Noo

I think I will give them a ring on Monday and ask. I may already be in the system but since I didn't get my booking bloods done till Thursday (midwife couldn't get them a week ago Thursday) they may be putting off putting my booking through the system :-\ I'm cross as I can't let appts rule my life as I don't get time off or paid for appts as I work on the bank so in effect work like a supply teacher (though a midwife) so if they give little notice of appts I'll lose money as I'll have to cancel rather than swap my shifts and potentially more than one shift if it's smack in the middle of nights. Very irritating. DH has set shifts doing 6 on and 4 off so it'll need to also be within his 4 off to allow him to come but the consultant appts I think are only once a week for each consultant. Grr!


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo that's a nightmare! I've had to ask for time off for my scan. Hate it as that means another teacher has to cover me!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Noo - that is really frustrating! I hope it all works out. Maybe you can explain that to them when you see them with the hope that next time, it can be planned further ahead. Good luck and fingers crossed it is all sorted on Monday. 

I am always complaining in my head thinking my job is too stressful but I am really lucky that the policy states that I can take whatever time I need off for appointments, scans, etc. I have had a ton as well bc I had fertility treatments, then hyper stimulation syndrome and now twins which required a bit more monitoring than usual i think. My manager has been really supportive though so i am extremely lucky. It is a feminist organisation though so it would be really bad if they werent supportive!!


----------



## turtlemomma

I had a dream last night that I was having a boy. I have been having absolutely crazy weird dreams for the last couple of weeks, but this is the first time I've had a pregnancy dream of any kind!


----------



## maybebaby3

I've had a dream I had a girl but its probably wishful thinking! Lol! Logistically a girl would be much easier as we only have a 3 bed flat.


----------



## Asher

A boy would be easier for us as we have a 3 bed house and could do two sets of bunks!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I've not dreamt about having the baby yet, I've dreamt about things going wrong which is obviously just my anxiety manifesting in dreams. I keep thinking I'm having a girl tho!!! As its no 1 we don't mind either way :) might be a different story if we get to number 3 or 4 :)

I am having another bad blast of MS today, it's like I get a couple if good days n then a very bad day, feeling awful n very sorry for myself xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> A boy would be easier for us as we have a 3 bed house and could do two sets of bunks!!

I'm the opposite! A girl would be easiest for the same reason you state: 3 bed flat and could do bunks!


----------



## Noo

I'd love a little girl but I keep dreaming that I'm having another boy! Coby keeps dreaming he has a brother too so we'll see :) I really thought I'd desperately want a girl but although I think I'd be inititially disappointed (I don't want 3 children) I think I'd be chuffed with a boy :)


----------



## Sunny Monkey

I am soooo hoping for one of each! My family is all girls so hopefully we bring some boys into it!

I had a dream just last night that I was in labor and the first one was delivered normally and the second had to be C-section. I was sooo angry in my dream that I had not just agreed to C-section from the beginning. Also, it was a boy and girl. 

WannaB - sorry bout the :sick: - hope you feel better soon. I tend to so the same - a few good days, a few bad days. I suppose maybe the hormone release in batches or something so that is maybe why that happens. I keep telling myself when I feel sick - this is a good sign that things are doing what they are supposed to be doing! 

I also have what I think are growing pains/ cramps. I guess they are a bit more intense bc they are twins and things are expanding I think at a really fast rate!

Take care everyone! xoxo


----------



## adopim

I just have this gut feeling that it's a boy. A part of me hopes for another girl for this one, because I think my DD would love to have a sister right now. But really when it comes down to it, a healthy baby is where my highest hopes lie.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

To top off my day of MS, I now have a stinking cold :( can't take any meds other than paracetamol n I'm a snivelling mess... Joy!!! Great way to end the weekend :( might try n get to my docs tomorrow x


----------



## KerryGold

I still have green gunk coming out my head over a week later. Not being able to take any decongestant really sucks.

:hugs:

At least I haven't got MS as well I suppose...

xXx


----------



## Noo

How are you guys getting on for weight gain so far? I'm trying really hard no to gain any just yet and as it stands with MS etc I've actually lost 3kg since getting my :bfp: Expecting it to start to pile on fairly soon though!


----------



## Noo

Yay! Finally got my scan and consultant appt! 15th March - I seem to think a few of us all have appts around then, don't we? So exciting :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Yeah, Asher and I have our appointment that day :) exciting :)

I haven't put on any weight yet, I fluctuate a lb or two from day to day with bloating but about the same as I was at Christmas. I'm a bridesmaid on the 16th March n really praying that I don't gain any sudden weight before then or the dress won't fit!! The MS n this cold is helping me avoid weight gain so far


----------



## adopim

I've put on weight already :( but that's because the only things I have been able to stomach the last couple months have been fast foods and other crap that isn't good for you. Hopefully I'll be able to eat veggies again in a couple weeks as I move to the 2nd trimester....


----------



## Belle1981

WannaBTheMum I'm the same, horrible morning sickness and now a cold that has me couching and my throat aching!

I had a feeling it was a boy, my husband thinks it's a girl, so we made a bet lol.

I think I've gained a bit of weight, but it has to be water weight. The only thing I can eat is the occasional white bagel with cream cheese or plain noodles. I do somehow manage to get a shake in in the morning with berries, a banana, kale, ginger, yogurt & peanut butter in it. It's funny how I can keep that down!


----------



## harvestqueen

adopim said:


> I've put on weight already :( but that's because the only things I have been able to stomach the last couple months have been fast foods and other crap that isn't good for you. Hopefully I'll be able to eat veggies again in a couple weeks as I move to the 2nd trimester....

Me too. I haven't thrown up once, and have to eat every 3 hours to not feel nauseous. Also, carbs and dairy have been at the forefront. I am anticipating that things will change 2nd trimester too, when I have more time and energy to exercise and don't feel so tired and nauseous all the time.
I definitely look like I am pregnant at this point! That is one thing that is fun about it :)


----------



## KerryGold

I haven't weighed myself but am definitely finding it difficult to keep my bump under wraps at the moment!

I look a lot bigger than with my daughter but I lost a stone in first tri with her. So far I have had.hardly any nausea. I vomited from 12-16 weeks with her though so am not out of the woods yet! :ignore:

I read.week 11 is key for hormone fluctuations and I had a weird freak out at hubby earlier tonight! :blush:

My scan and consultant appt is 13 March. Hurry.up time! :hissy:

Finally telling my parents at the weekend, which.will be a relief!

xXx


----------



## adopim

harvestqueen said:


> Me too. I haven't thrown up once, and have to eat every 3 hours to not feel nauseous. Also, carbs and dairy have been at the forefront. I am anticipating that things will change 2nd trimester too, when I have more time and energy to exercise and don't feel so tired and nauseous all the time.
> I definitely look like I am pregnant at this point! That is one thing that is fun about it :)

I have been able to stomach some fruits at least, but my diet it horrible right now. The nurse just said as long as I'm eating and keeping down something that it's alright in the first trimester. Baby only takes the good stuff and they don't need much at all right now. 
I've got a little bit of a bump going on too. It's probably the same size as when I was 20 weeks with my DD!



KerryGold said:


> I haven't weighed myself but am definitely finding it difficult to keep my bump under wraps at the moment!
> 
> I look a lot bigger than with my daughter but I lost a stone in first tri with her. So far I have had.hardly any nausea. I vomited from 12-16 weeks with her though so am not out of the woods yet! :ignore:
> 
> I read.week 11 is key for hormone fluctuations and I had a weird freak out at hubby earlier tonight! :blush:
> 
> My scan and consultant appt is 13 March. Hurry.up time! :hissy:
> 
> Finally telling my parents at the weekend, which.will be a relief!
> 
> xXx

Lol, I was throwing up every single morning from 8 weeks through 20 weeks. I'm going off my B6 at 13 weeks so we'll see if that changes my sickness feelings at all.... I'm a little nervous about that, since I really think that's what has been helping. 
Interesting... I'm 11+1 today, we'll see how the rest of this week works out for me. Haha


----------



## turtlemomma

I havent had any weight gain- which is fine by me! I'm already over weight and only supposed to gain about 15 pounds total. I have just been eating what I can stomach. Bagels, potatoes, basically a ton of bland carbs. I havent gotten physically ill yet but I feel like it most of the time. No bump either- but this is my first so I guess it will take longer to show. My tummy is definitely tight and I have been walking around with my pants unbuttoned. I have a belly band but I'm not quite emotionally ready to use it yet. In the meantime, lets hope my pants don't fall down! LOL! 

Today I've been having cramps in my uterus. Not waves of cramps, more like an uncomfortable pinching and pulling feeling. Can anyone tell me- is this normal?


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi ladies! hoping i can join! EDD is 25th September and we had an early scan when i was 8 weeks 3 days as i couldn't wait. Will be 11 weeks tomorrow but won't be having my scan until 20th when i am 13 weeks as i am off for a bit of sun on sat. Slightly annoying that i have to wait another week but i figure whats another couple of days. Would be good to know that everything is as it should be though :(
Sickness is still here and seems to appear about 9pm every night. Struggling with my work wardrobe and finding outfits......


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Jaynie :)
Congratulations :)
your EDD is 2 days ahead of mine. 
Are you going anywhere nice for your Sun?


----------



## Noo

I'm jealous of your Sun! I want some sun!


----------



## maybebaby3

Turtlemomma its normal!


----------



## maybebaby3

Had my scan and have been put forward from 19th to 8th so not really a late September baby but i would like to stay here if that's ok!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Turtle - I think that is totally normal. I am having all sorts of what you describes as well as some cramping too. Asked the midwife and she explained it was just the uterus stretching and things expanding generally and not to worry at all about it. If you have any spotting, then I would call your midwife or doctor but I am sure you are just growing! 

AFM - I have not weighed myself at all but am VERY sure that I have put on weight. I was a very normal weight to begin with so it is all showing a lot. I am having a VERY hard time hiding the big bump!! For about 3 weeks I was so sick that all i ate was crackers and toast. Now I can eat more but still have a lot of food aversions and feel personally offended by broccoli and mushrooms!! Ha!! 

I plan to tell all my colleagues on Monday when I am past the 12 week mark. Plus, I cant really hide it very well anymore a anyway. I guess I am extra big cause they are twins. 

I have had some awful MS this week. Nausea, headaches, etc - just generally feeling soooo awful that I almost called out of work this morning. I am hoping some of you ladies are feeling better than I am!


----------



## Jaynie82

Tenerife! Need to warm up! The weather in the uk is so depressing! Thanks for the amazing welcome! 
In bed and the 'morning' sickness is back!


----------



## Jaynie82

Ps September is a lovely time for a baby!


----------



## KerryGold

I've had quite a bit of spotting today... :cry:

MW has booked me in for an early scan but it's not til Friday.

I have a nasty cough so am hoping that's irritating my cervix and nothing more sinister.

:( xXx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Oh no KerryGold! I've everything crossed for you :hugs: 
It prob is related to the cough, just best to get checked out xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Kerrygold hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## oedipamass

KerryGold: our thoughts are with you! keep us updated!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

KerryGold - lots of luck and let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## KerryGold

No good news here I'm afraid :cry:

xXx


----------



## maybebaby3

Still bleeding? :hugs:


----------



## Noo

KerryGold said:


> No good news here I'm afraid :cry:
> 
> xXx

whats happening?


----------



## KerryGold

Looking like a MMC. Baby only measuring 6 weeks.

:cry: xXx


----------



## Noo

KerryGold said:


> Looking like a MMC. Baby only measuring 6 weeks.
> 
> :cry: xXx

Aww I'm so sorry :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh no :cry: :hugs: I'm so sorry kerrygold :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So so sorry KerryGold :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
X


----------



## Asher

KerryGold said:


> Looking like a MMC. Baby only measuring 6 weeks.
> 
> :cry: xXx

So sorry, awful news. Xx


----------



## Sunny Monkey

KerryGold - I'm so very sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Kerrygold- I am so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## adopim

KerryGold, I am so sorry to hear this :cry: :hugs:


----------



## oedipamass

So sorry KerryGold!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Quick question everyone.....about a week or so ago i started getting headaches. They seem to be getting worse. I am not usually prone to headaches and I am aware that it can be a pregnancy related thing. So just wondering if anyone else experiencing this and if so, do you have any suggestions or tips? They are getting bad and I can't function very easily. 

Thanks.


----------



## maybebaby3

Unfortunately there's not much you can take. Paracetamol and rest and make sure you're drinking enough as it can sometimes be dehydration!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Thanks Maybebaby. I will try drinking more water although am not sure if that's even possible :) ! 
I was just lying in a dark room with a wet towel over my eyes for an hour or so....took the edge off at least. Will take paracetamol if it gets bad but am trying not to take it unless I absolutely have to. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Noo

I've had two migraines already this pregnancy. I take Co-codamol, drink a pint of water and go to bed.


----------



## maybebaby3

Is it ok to have co-codamol? Thought codeine was a no no!


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Is it ok to have co-codamol? Thought codeine was a no no!

Generally not but I had it prescribed for me specifically for my migraines. I'd not just take it on the off-chance but under the guidance of my GP x


----------



## turtlemomma

I have been getting headaches! There was about a week that I had them everyday. I finally caved and took Tylenol (Acetaminophen). Its on the approved list of things you can take. I wouldnt take it all the time, but once or twice should be fine. 

I have noticed a decline in the last couple of days of ALL my symptoms (except exhaustion)- I know as we get closer to the 2nd tri this will happen, but of course it worries me a bit. Not having another ultrasound appt. until the end of April makes me nervous. Anyone else noticing a decrease in symptoms yet? Mine are all still there- but for example, my MS has been only in the late afternoon instead of all day, and my boobs don't hurt as bad (although theyre filling my bra more).


----------



## src

I'm eleven weeks tomorrow, so the same as you! I'm still having symptoms, but they're not as severe, I'm still nauseous all day long of and on, but I have only thrown up twice over the last week instead of every day. Breasts are still sore, but mostly just when I take my bra off, and they're enormous. Fatigue is getting even worse, however, and I have heartburn nearly all the time. My appetite is starting to come back, too!

I had an early scan done at seven weeks, and everything was great, we saw the little flickering heartbeat and baby measured right on. I have my next appointment Monday, so we'll hear if the little guy is still kicking away in there. I will relax so much if everything is okay at this one!


----------



## Noo

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow too (!) and I pretty much have no symptoms other than exhaustion and my clothes being a bit tight. I'm pretty glad to be fair as I was REALLY sick weeks 4-9. Symptoms are hormone related so as hcg stops sustaining pregnancy and the placenta takes over it's understandable that you're going to have less hormoney symptoms and will then start to get more "feeling fat and pregnant" symptoms like constipation, tiredness, sore feet etc.

Tylenol is paracetamol :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm not nauseous very much any more but still tired, though not quite as bad. My boobs hurt still. Breastfeeding kills!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi All!

My MS is slowly getting better I think. I am now 12 +3 (or as the scan measured me - 13 +3 - strange) and I still get nauseous but not quite as bad as before. As I mentioned before, I am now getting headaches :( and also seem to have an upset stomach a lot of the time - lots of acid (but not heartburn really) and gurgling, etc - it's kind of weird! 

Hope everyone starts feeling much better SOON!!! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Good to hear everyone's updates! I don't think I'm feeling quite so bad either, less sick definitely, but still as tired. If anything I think my boobs are more sore, and they do look pregnant when the rest of me doesn't so much! DH commented today though that I'm starting to get a tummy. How delightful! I am super faddy with food. I am obsessed with jacket potatoes, smothered in cheese and beans. Can't get enough of them! Yum! 

5 sleeps til scan day, am as nervous as I am excited!


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> 5 sleeps til scan day, am as nervous as I am excited!

I'm just nervous! Shame really as I'd like to be excited!


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm glad to hear that other people are starting to feel a little better as well... 

We're telling our families finally today- really nervous! Its been so hard to keep it a secret this long, but I think it'll be even harder to spill the beans! Does anyone want to share how/when they told? We're just going to come out and announce it at dinner. Nothing cute or fancy.


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> 5 sleeps til scan day, am as nervous as I am excited!
> 
> I'm just nervous! Shame really as I'd like to be excited!Click to expand...

I wish I knew it was all going to be okay, then I could look forward to it!!


----------



## Belle1981

My sickness has gotten slightly better, instead of multiple times a day usually just once. I got REALLY bad heartburn today and don't know what to do to fix it. It hurts really badly. Ate a few tums but they don't do anything.

I googled it of course but everything is about preventing heartburn and I want to know what to do now with it!

Anyone heard anything about baking soda and water?


----------



## maybebaby3

Gaviscon for heartburn


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, I think some of my symptoms have improved a little but it's hard to know because I've still been sick from the cold I caught, it's completely drained me n now I'm worried in case it's affected my pregnancy. I've been getting mild cramps and back ache the last two days! 
I've my scan on Fri too n I'm def a little excited but the main emotion is worry! Just can't wait to get into the second tri! Will finally be able to share the news n hopefully start to 'bloom' :)


----------



## Noo

turtlemomma said:


> I'm glad to hear that other people are starting to feel a little better as well...
> 
> We're telling our families finally today- really nervous! Its been so hard to keep it a secret this long, but I think it'll be even harder to spill the beans! Does anyone want to share how/when they told? We're just going to come out and announce it at dinner. Nothing cute or fancy.

Aww lovely! I'm not sure if I'll be announcing it Friday after our scan or waiting till my in-law's get back from Canada on the 22nd. Not that they use Facebook or would know we've announced it! Though my parents knew as soon as we found out mainly because I knew they'd be happy for us unlike my mother-in-law who will think we're irresponsible as we can't afford it, will have no childcare when I need to go back to work but won't be able to afford to NOT go back to work!


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo my mil was not happy about this pregnancy at all! Anyone would think they were raising the kids eh?!


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Noo my mil was not happy about this pregnancy at all! Anyone would think they were raising the kids eh?!

To be fair since we both work erratic shifts that don't fit with any other childcare provider - She provides my childcare before and after school for work :-\ I know she won't have a baby though so I'm not sure what we'll do. I may have to go back VERY part time.

Pfft - My boobs are leaking already. Wet bras are not great!


----------



## Asher

Ooh leaky boobs! I forgot about that joy!


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Noo my mil was not happy about this pregnancy at all! Anyone would think they were raising the kids eh?!
> 
> To be fair since we both work erratic shifts that don't fit with any other childcare provider - She provides my childcare before and after school for work :-\ I know she won't have a baby though so I'm not sure what we'll do. I may have to go back VERY part time.
> 
> Pfft - My boobs are leaking already. Wet bras are not great!Click to expand...

My mum looks after the kids whilst I'm at work but this one may have to go into nursery after I go back. He/she will be almost a yr old when u go back so its not too bad.


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Noo my mil was not happy about this pregnancy at all! Anyone would think they were raising the kids eh?!
> 
> To be fair since we both work erratic shifts that don't fit with any other childcare provider - She provides my childcare before and after school for work :-\ I know she won't have a baby though so I'm not sure what we'll do. I may have to go back VERY part time.
> 
> Pfft - My boobs are leaking already. Wet bras are not great!Click to expand...
> 
> My mum looks after the kids whilst I'm at work but this one may have to go into nursery after I go back. He/she will be almost a yr old when u go back so its not too bad.Click to expand...

Nah, I'll only get statutory maternity pay so chances are I'll be back at work before it's 6 months. I can't afford to live on £600 a month.


----------



## maybebaby3

I get 18wks at full pay and then the rest is unpaid so we are saving like mad to afford me being off September - September


----------



## turtlemomma

I don't get any maternity pay- I have to use my sick time then I'm outta luck. :( I will be working right up until I give birth, take up through the holidays off, and go back to work in January. Boooooo. And I will only have like 2 weeks of sick pay. Yikes! Fortunately, my MIL said she could take care of the baby 1-2 days a week, so we would only have to find childcare for the other 3 days. Maybe my mom... except that I trust her a lot less than my MIL...


----------



## Noo

Yikes! I think I'd possibly look to go back between April and June. It'd depend how well finances work out. I can't go back really before 6 months realistically as none of the nurseries take babies so young locally.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hya! 

I get 4 months full pay and after that statutory maternity pay which is like around 500 per month I think. I originally had intended to take about 6-8 months off and then try and go back to work (although my husband had other ideas about me staying home for a bit longer) but since we realised it is twins, well that has all changed as there is no way we could afford child care for two....not even sure we could have afforded it for one! I guess I will be home for much longer.

I have a question for those of you in the UK. I had my NT scan last Friday (8th March) and was given a print out with the measurements. In terms of the NT measurements, one measured 1.2 and the other 1.6. I was told that although usually it is a combined scan with blood work, they would not blood test me because it is not accurate with multiples. The sonographer told me the babies looked good but that I had to wait for the NT measurement results. I emailed with my consultant's secretary and she tried to find out the results and then told me I should have been told those results right away. Then she told me i have to speak to my midwife for the results. I cant get a hold of my midwife as of yet but will try her again this AM. Does anyone know what normal measurements are and also what the process is for all this? Were you told whether the NT measurements were normal right after your scan?

Sorry - a bit long winded I know. I'd welcome any input!

Thanks! xoxoxo


----------



## Belle1981

I'm pretty sure that I get a full year at 80%(ish) of what I earn, kind of like EI in Canada.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's really good Belle!! I get about 3 months around 90% pay and then 6 months on SMP which is about £500per month!! I'll be going straight back to work after that but 9 months isn't bad! 
Sunny - I don't know anything about NT measurements but I've got my scan tomorrow n will hopefully understand more then! But hopefully you'll have been given the answer before then :)

Eeeeeek My scan is 2pm tomorrow!!!! Really nervous and excited!!!!


----------



## Belle1981

I will also most certainly be taking sick leave for 2-3 months before mat leave as well. It is really well set up where I live. If your dr or midwife thinks you have too much stress or are sick at all they will put you on sick leave! For sick leave you get the 75%ish pay as well I believe


----------



## Asher

I work for the NHS and have done for 15 years, so I get 8 weeks full pay, 14 wks half pay plus SMP, then 13 weeks just SMP which comes to 9 months, then 3 months unpaid. Not bad really.

Wannabthemum, if I hadn't changed my scan time for tomorrow I bet we would have bumped into each other! Mine was 3.15 but is now 11.20! Good luck, I am so nervous, I just want to go for it now!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck today Asher :) fx'd we both get a lovely pic of the little one!! X


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind. 

Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
Low risk for downs.
Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...


----------



## Asher

Back at ya, wannab x


----------



## maybebaby3

Sunny Monkey said:


> Hya!
> 
> I get 4 months full pay and after that statutory maternity pay which is like around 500 per month I think. I originally had intended to take about 6-8 months off and then try and go back to work (although my husband had other ideas about me staying home for a bit longer) but since we realised it is twins, well that has all changed as there is no way we could afford child care for two....not even sure we could have afforded it for one! I guess I will be home for much longer.
> 
> I have a question for those of you in the UK. I had my NT scan last Friday (8th March) and was given a print out with the measurements. In terms of the NT measurements, one measured 1.2 and the other 1.6. I was told that although usually it is a combined scan with blood work, they would not blood test me because it is not accurate with multiples. The sonographer told me the babies looked good but that I had to wait for the NT measurement results. I emailed with my consultant's secretary and she tried to find out the results and then told me I should have been told those results right away. Then she told me i have to speak to my midwife for the results. I cant get a hold of my midwife as of yet but will try her again this AM. Does anyone know what normal measurements are and also what the process is for all this? Were you told whether the NT measurements were normal right after your scan?
> 
> Sorry - a bit long winded I know. I'd welcome any input!
> 
> Thanks! xoxoxo

Less than 2 is normal :) mine was 0.8 yesterday. Wasn't combined with bloods either.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Thanks Maybe. 

Finally spoke to MW yesterday who told me that I was low risk. They combined the scan with factors such as my age, weight, lifestyle, etc and results were 1 in 1,700 and 1 in 1,600 or 1,500 (cant remember now - they said they posted a letter to me yesterday). She told me this was low risk and good results. I know that some people get like 1 in 30,000 but I figure maybe my age (Ill be 35 in under 2 weeks) and fertility treatments may have something to do with it. I am happy with it anyways! 

So, my bump seems to grow by the day. I swear I woke one morning and it was much bigger! So strange!


----------



## Noo

Had my scan this morning. Been put forward to EDD of 26th September. 12+1.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 12w1d.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Lovely Noo!!!!! :happydance:

I was put forward to - from Sept 19 to Sept 12th!


----------



## Asher

Hi ladies, scan was good, the baby is due on DHs bday, 21st sept, so put forward four days, will be 13 weeks tomorrow. Might even venture to a ticker......

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag53/asherashton/0AAED5FE-E74F-41C4-B876-99BAC6E2C999-11562-000007DC3598CAAF_zps64b0aaf2.jpg


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Asher - fantastic pic!! I'm so glad to hear it went well! :happydance:

I was thinking the same thing with the ticker but just realized I have absolutely no idea how to go about doing it! Ha!:haha:


----------



## Noo

I find it mad to think I could have my baby in my arms by mid-September (I'm hopefully having a section at 39/40!) Our babies will be the oldest in the school year!


----------



## Asher

Sunny I think I found the ticker thing on lily pad? Will have a go later I think! 

Noo, I don't go to 40 weeks so I reckon first or second week sept for me! Eek! I'll have my birthday 24 th aug, then Sam's the day after, a baby in September and Archie will be 9 on the 6th October!!


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Sunny I think I found the ticker thing on lily pad? Will have a go later I think!
> 
> Noo, I don't go to 40 weeks so I reckon first or second week sept for me! Eek! I'll have my birthday 24 th aug, then Sam's the day after, a baby in September and Archie will be 9 on the 6th October!!

Sounds like February in this house, My nan is 2nd, dad is 8th, I'm 16th and Coby is 23rd (due on 16th!) then father in law on 28th/29th.


----------



## Asher

We like mad times! All these birthdays!

Found the ticker thing, it's lilypie, not lilypad. Doh!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Lots of birthdays means lots of opportunities to celebrate!! :) 

Thanks Asher - I will check it out and get that ticker up there.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Had my scan, everything perfect :) baby was jumping and wriggling, on his/her head at one point! I'll post a pic later :) sooooo happy x due date is 25th Sept :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Here's our little cutie :)


----------



## Loukachu

Scan pic 

https://i45.tinypic.com/4r9w29.jpg


----------



## Asher

Yay loving all the scan pics and the due dates! Hurray!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Took my scan pic off to try n rotate it!

Well girls its the day of judgement for me, I'm off to get ready to be bridesmaid at my cousins wedding and just praying that my dress fits!! Tried it on 3 weeks ago n it was tight then so they let it out at the waist as much as they could but think my body has changed more since! I'll know in a few hours and update you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Asher

Good luck wannab! 

Busy day for us today. Archie is at a party and then out for lunch, me and Jack are going to see an advanced screening of the croods and have some lunch. dH is working, and Sam is going to the in laws for a couple of hours. Then it's chill out and takeaway later!
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## maybebaby3

Sunny Monkey said:


> Thanks Maybe.
> 
> Finally spoke to MW yesterday who told me that I was low risk. They combined the scan with factors such as my age, weight, lifestyle, etc and results were 1 in 1,700 and 1 in 1,600 or 1,500 (cant remember now - they said they posted a letter to me yesterday). She told me this was low risk and good results. I know that some people get like 1 in 30,000 but I figure maybe my age (Ill be 35 in under 2 weeks) and fertility treatments may have something to do with it. I am happy with it anyways!
> 
> So, my bump seems to grow by the day. I swear I woke one morning and it was much bigger! So strange!

I got risk of 1 in 2,000 this time. I had a risk of 1 in 40,000 with DD but that was almost 6yrs ago and i also had bloods done.


----------



## maybebaby3

Sunny Monkey said:


> Asher - fantastic pic!! I'm so glad to hear it went well! :happydance:
> 
> I was thinking the same thing with the ticker but just realized I have absolutely no idea how to go about doing it! Ha!:haha:

lilypie.com! create ticker and then paste the BB code to your signature in the control panel on b&b


----------



## maybebaby3

Here's a link to my gender guess scan with my pics from the scan on thursday! Please have a look! :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1780005-gender-guesses-please.html


----------



## Sunny Monkey

I'm totally hopeless at looking at the scans making anything out! This is my first so am learning as I go along.....but no idea what to even guess!!

Did you fit into your dress?!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi there, the dress fit perfectly and the whole wedding was amazing :) but I'm exhausted today, too much dancing!!


----------



## Belle1981

Hi Ladies, 11w4d today :) Have a scan scheduled for tomorrow since I'm still spotting. Super excited to see the baby again.! MW prescribed something for MS for me, been feeling better since Friday and hoping it continues to work!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck tomorrow Belle x


----------



## maybebaby3

Belle hope all was well with your scan xx


----------



## src

I have a question for you ladies about dating scans. Based off of my lmp, I would be almost 14 weeks. However, I had regular 33-35 day cycles. I was charting at the time I got pregnant so I know pretty much exactly when things happened. I told my doctor all of this, and at my first scan at my "8 week" appointment, I measured 7w1d, exactly where I thought I would be. My doctor kept my due date based off of my lmp, though. I had another ultrasound done at my "12 week" (really 11 week?) and she didn't give me a measurement, just the heart rate and said everything looked great.

I guess I just feel odd saying I'm 14 weeks, when really I feel like I'm 13. I know the dates are all estimated anyway and one week doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things, but I'm slightly concerned about pressure to induce later if I'm not on time. Am I thinking to much about this and being silly? Should I just go with it and start saying I'm a week further than I think things are? By the time I get further into this, I'm probably going to wish it was over faster anyway, I have a feeling!


----------



## oedipamass

src said:


> I'm slightly concerned about pressure to induce later if I'm not on time.

I feel exactly the same way. I don't ever want to be induced if I can help it. (So many more complications and likelihood of a C-section, etc.) I would ask that someone write in your chart the exact conception date based on your charting, just so it's on the record later on if they're telling you your "overdue" when you really aren't.


----------



## adopim

I may have to be induced regardless. I had to be last time (due to borderline high blood pressure as well as low fluid) and my labor was still only approx 7.5 hours and I only had to push for 15 minutes. Since it went so fast last time (despite beinginduced as well as having an epidural), the doctor is concerned about this time. Since subsequent children tend to come faster than previous ones. Her concern is that the hospital is at least a 30 minute drive (it could be much, much longer if traffic is bad) and she wants to save my husband from having to deliver our baby in the car. 
She said it was just something for us to discuss as the pregnancy progresses. I guess for me, I will opt for the induction...... Just because a car birth scares me more than being induced (despite possible complications).


----------



## maybebaby3

I have a similar concern. My LMP dates put me as 19th but scan put me at 8th. They go by scan. I would be induced at term+12 which is only really 1 day after LMP dates!


----------



## adopim

My NT went well. Baby looked great! Blood work will come back next week. 
Also, we are Team :pink:!!


----------



## Nola0841

adopim said:


> My NT went well. Baby looked great! Blood work will come back next week.
> Also, we are Team :pink:!!

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## oedipamass

Congrats Adopim!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm so jealous of people that got to find out gender at N/T scan. They didn't even give me an option. Or am I misunderstanding??

Sorry I haven't been around lately, these little guys had me on bed rest for two weeks, and then I had the N/T yesterday. Scan looked great, just waiting on blood results. :)


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> My NT went well. Baby looked great! Blood work will come back next week.
> Also, we are Team :pink:!!

I can't help wonder how they know for sure. External sex organs aren't distinguishable until around 15 weeks.


----------



## Noo

20 weeks scan appt arrived this morning! Eek! 10th May for me. Feels like ages away but got midwife in 3 weeks then think scan is about 4 weeks after that so I'm sure it'll fly!


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> I can't help wonder how they know for sure. External sex organs aren't distinguishable until around 15 weeks.

The sonographer we had says that he will pay the baby's college tuition if he is wrong. He specializes in the First Trimester NT scans and according to my Nurse Practitioner and my OB he has never been wrong in the many years that they have worked with him (which my nurse has worked with him for around 15, he's been doing ultrasounds for more than 25 years)
What got me was that he didn't say "It looks like a girl" or "I think it's a girl". He said with 100% confidence "You are having a girl"
I asked him how he could tell, and he simply pointed to the screen and said if she were a boy the penis would be right here. 
Before I went to have an ultrasound with this sonographer, I thought for sure I would be taking the gender he gave me with a grain of salt and waiting until my 20 week to reveal. However, after the fact, I don't have a doubt in my mind. He said it with such confidence that I believe he knows what he's talking about and is right. 
Now, will I be broken hearted if this is the one time in his career that he is wrong? No. It would come as a shock, but I would definitely be okay with it. Though I'm sure I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## maybebaby3

Phantom710 said:


> I'm so jealous of people that got to find out gender at N/T scan. They didn't even give me an option. Or am I misunderstanding??
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around lately, these little guys had me on bed rest for two weeks, and then I had the N/T yesterday. Scan looked great, just waiting on blood results. :)

The dr couldn't see gender in my NT scan.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

A little girly :) we have decided that we don't want to know, the suspense will drove me mad :)

I suppose being told this early depends on the quality of the equipment and the experience of the sonographer. I can't imagine any sonographer would tell you the sex, with such certainty, unless they were very confident about it. :) 

Everyone seems to be told different things about when things can and can't be done, like we don't hear a heartbeat until 18 weeks because the ultrasound equipment can't pick it up until then apparently, yet other women hear it at a scan much earlier! It's just different systems in different places I suppose!


----------



## adopim

WannaBtheMum said:


> A little girly :) we have decided that we don't want to know, the suspense will drove me mad :)
> 
> I suppose being told this early depends on the quality of the equipment and the experience of the sonographer. I can't imagine any sonographer would tell you the sex, with such certainty, unless they were very confident about it. :)
> 
> Everyone seems to be told different things about when things can and can't be done, like we don't hear a heartbeat until 18 weeks because the ultrasound equipment can't pick it up until then apparently, yet other women hear it at a scan much earlier! It's just different systems in different places I suppose!

I wish I had the patience to wait and be surprised. I just think the suspense would be too much for me to handle, haha! I would just want to know. its also convienent this time knowing because I have boxes upon boxes of girl clothes so that's one less thing I'll need to think about lol.

I completely agree about our sonographer too. I think that's why I left with no doubt he was right, he wouldn't have told me with such certainty if he wasn't certain :) Every experience is different, every baby is different too. With my DD, they couldn't tell me her gender with any sort of certainty even at my 20 week scan. I had to have a private gender verification scan to tell me for 100%. But I'm also in a different city with a different doctor and entirely different health system as compared to when I had DD. 

Interestingly, the only similarity between my two pregnancies so far is that I heard the heartbeat for the first time at about 12 weeks. As well as a couple of symptoms that are the same (major breaking out in the first trimester and horrible backache to name a couple)


----------



## Court28

Hi all,
I am pregnant with my first, due 25th September.
I only just stumbled across this thread today and was wondering if I could join?
I am part of another September thread, but was starting to not enjoy it as much due to majority of the ladies that were posting were due early September, and around 16 weeks pregnant. I guess I just felt like I didnt really belong as they are all so far ahead of me :/
I think its very nice that some women are finding out the gender already, but I think it was starting to drive me a bit nuts when it was all I was reading 24/7. We dont have the option of private gender scans here in NZ.
I hope I havent offended anyone by this comment, im not blaming anyone or anything, it just might be nicer to chat with ladies due closer to me :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Welcome Court!

So happy to hear how well everyone is doing... Adopim, I cant believe you know the gender already! DH and I want it to be a surprise, but like WannaB, I think the suspense is going to make me crazy. :wacko:

Had my NT on Wednesday- Everything is good- low risk for downs. I also got my OFFICIAL due date which is September 26th. Yay! That means I'm 13+1 today! :happydance:

I'm still having morning sickness. So irritating! I am really ready to move out of this stage... :sick:


----------



## adopim

Hi Court! :wave:



turtlemomma said:


> Welcome Court!
> 
> So happy to hear how well everyone is doing... Adopim, I cant believe you know the gender already! DH and I want it to be a surprise, but like WannaB, I think the suspense is going to make me crazy. :wacko:
> 
> Had my NT on Wednesday- Everything is good- low risk for downs. I also got my OFFICIAL due date which is September 26th. Yay! That means I'm 13+1 today! :happydance:
> 
> I'm still having morning sickness. So irritating! I am really ready to move out of this stage... :sick:

I can't believe that I know this early either! Technology these days just completely amazes me. And my sonographer was absolutely incredible. :) 

We want to try for 4 children total (so 2 more after this one). If our next one is a boy, then I might be able to handle a surprise 4th baby. But that's a long way away yet, so I'll figure that out when we get there! Haha

With my DD, I had morning sickness every day until 16 weeks. Then I still got sick randomly about once a week after that until about 25 weeks. I hope yours goes away soon!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Welcome Court :) my due date is Sept 25th too.

My MS has eased off but it's like I have a couple of good days n the a really bad day, which was yesterday! I really struggled not to throw up all day at work! Had a good nights sleep sp hoping today will be better


----------



## harvestqueen

My due date is Sept 25 also! Haven't been on here in a while, but have been reading others' posts. Things are good, had my NT scan and all is good there 1 in 3461 chance or something and also had MaterniT21 blood test which came back negative. So things are good so far! (this is our first)
I don't get MS per say, but feel nauseous. Usually it is when I haven't eaten for a few hours, so sometimes in the morning for sure. I have recently had a lot of sneezing and congestion and headaches, and I am not sure if it is a cold or allergies or what. I don't feel sick. Other than that, I am starting to feel slightly better today than other days it seems.
Glad others are doing well...


----------



## maybebaby3

I need to stop eating rubbish! I'm getting huge!


----------



## adopim

maybebaby3 said:


> I need to stop eating rubbish! I'm getting huge!

Completely agreed! I still can't stomach most of the vegetables tho.


----------



## Noo

Hows your weight gain at the minute? I've now gained 5lb. Grr! Pretty sure at least 2lb is my breasts though! They've gone HUGE!


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> Hows your weight gain at the minute? I've now gained 5lb. Grr! Pretty sure at least 2lb is my breasts though! They've gone HUGE!

Officially I've gained 3lbs (from first appt to second appt). Though I know I have gained more than that, not sure exactly, but I know it's probably been close to 10lbs since ovulation on January 1.

My breasts have gotten bigger and heavier too! I've grown at least an entire cup size so far. They have stopped hurting so bad now, so DH is loving it.... :rofl:


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Hows your weight gain at the minute? I've now gained 5lb. Grr! Pretty sure at least 2lb is my breasts though! They've gone HUGE!
> 
> Officially I've gained 3lbs (from first appt to second appt). Though I know I have gained more than that, not sure exactly, but I know it's probably been close to 10lbs since ovulation on January 1.
> 
> My breasts have gotten bigger and heavier too! I've grown at least an entire cup size so far. They have stopped hurting so bad now, so DH is loving it.... :rofl:Click to expand...

Ahh I've prob gained a bit more because I lost about 7lb through MS but put all that back on PLUS 4/5lb :( Depressing! Though I had already been booked before MS got back so only 4/5lb officially! I already have a raised BMI though so Im paranoid as I can't really gain much during pregnancy otherwise I'll get told off :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So far I've gained 2lbs when I weigh myself in the morning but if I weigh myself at night it'd be more like 5lbs with all the bloat !!


----------



## Noo

Yay! Over the last week or so I've started feeling Squidge move. I've been ignoring it but today I felt the same thing at the same time I heard a thump on the sonicaid so I've definitely been feeling the fluttery movements :) Yay!


----------



## Court28

I haven't been feeling any movements :( but have anterior placenta so am probably not going to feel anything for awhile yet!
Checked my weight today, have lost 5kgs. So confused lol I seem to be going backwards. Cant blame it on ms either cos I've been fine for past 5 weeks :/


----------



## Noo

Court28 said:


> I haven't been feeling any movements :( but have anterior placenta so am probably not going to feel anything for awhile yet!
> Checked my weight today, have lost 5kgs. So confused lol I seem to be going backwards. Cant blame it on ms either cos I've been fine for past 5 weeks :/

My placenta is fundal and more posterior. I've also had a baby and a few pregnancies before so I know what I'm expecting to feel. Most mum's don't really feel anything until you're getting proper kicks whereas because I remember what it feels like I recognise the fluttery movements xx


----------



## turtlemomma

I haven't gained any weight- Don't know anything about where the placenta is... My ultrasound techs have not been that specific. :) I also havent really felt anything at all yet. Can't wait to though!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, am freaking out a little! Am off work again with another bad cold, 2nd time in 4 weeks! Just been to the loo n had very light brown spotting when I wiped! Not sure what to think! Had a few bowel movements in the last 24hours n wondering if it could have aggravated my cervix but not been constipated!!! (Sorry if tmi) Any ideas? Could my cold be affecting the pregnancy? I'm 14 weeks today! X


----------



## maybebaby3

God I must be the fatty of the group! I've gained about 6kg!!! (13/14lbs)


----------



## Noo

Are any of you starting to show yet? I was walking through Tesco with my bags last night and some old bloke offered to carry my stuff to the car and asked why my husband wasn't doing it in my condition. Thank God Im actually pregnant but I'll have to admit that yesterday I was SO bloated I looked 6 months gone!


----------



## oedipamass

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, am freaking out a little! Am off work again with another bad cold, 2nd time in 4 weeks! Just been to the loo n had very light brown spotting when I wiped! Not sure what to think! Had a few bowel movements in the last 24hours n wondering if it could have aggravated my cervix but not been constipated!!! (Sorry if tmi) Any ideas? Could my cold be affecting the pregnancy? I'm 14 weeks today! X

I would give it a day and see if it happens again. If so, call your doctor. I'm sure you're fine though! :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

I feel like I look more pregnant that I am, but it's probably more because I am the same size as I was at about 20 weeks with my first. I have a feeling my bump is really going to pop in the next few weeks. My belly button is more shallow than it normally is, even DH noticed that. We'll see tho!

I went shopping today and bought a bunch of maternity shirts. I'm good on shirts for the summer now. I think all the walking around the mall today wore me down tho. I have some mild cramping going on, so trying to take it as easy as I can tonight.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Wanna - I'm sure it is nothing but maybe you want to give your doctor a call just to be on the safe side.

Finally got weighed - gained 10 lbs! Bump seems to grow every few days too. I flew to the US last week and have had a bad earache and sore throat since then....went to the doctor here in the US who said I have fluid in my ears. Not a whole lot they can do while I'm pregnant. Is making me a bit miserable which sucks because I am on my holiday, argh!! The doctor said I could take zyrtec or benadryl but I'm not super keen to take any meds....


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's how this 2nd cold started for me Sunny, I've had a sore throat/tonsil and earache all on the left side for about 2weeks, went to docs who said nothing they could give and then this cold hit me again!! 
I haven't had anymore spotting yet and def no crams etc so going to stay home and rest again today and hopefully this cold will start to lift and I will start to feel the joys of 2nd tri!!!


----------



## Noo

I feel huge. I'm sure I wasn't this big till 18-20 weeks with Coby. It's mainly bloating though I can feel my fundus at my belly button and my belly button is already starting to feel stretched :-\ I have a feeling I'm going to be HUGE. Admittedly I am only JUST 5ft 2 so the only way Im gonna grow is out but still. I feel massive.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo I'm 5ft2 too and I get huge in my pregnancies as my babies are big!


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Noo I'm 5ft2 too and I get huge in my pregnancies as my babies are big!

Yup. Coby was 9lb15oz. I dread to think how big this one will be :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

Wow! Mine not that big!!! Boys just under 9lbs!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies, happy Easter :) haven't weighed myself for a few days but I am feeling huge! My clothes are def snug! I'm going to have to get to the shops tomorrow and pick up some maternity bits. I went and got fitted for maternity bras yesterday, they are so comfy compared to my usual bras but they are so ugly! Hubby laughed at me putting it on this morning! I like pretty lacy bras but these remind me of something my nan used to wear! I hope the rest of my maternity wear is more stylish!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry to be back again girls, freaking out again! Just went to the loo n was a little constipated n ended up straining but when I wiped there was blood on the tp! (Tmi) I am now lying down on the bed freaking out! Had very very light spotting on weds but nothing since and now this. I know it's prob because I strained but not sure what to do. Haven't told DH yet, he is talking to his Mum who is staying wih us a few days n this isn't something I can talk to her about! I wish I was at the stage of feeling baby move for some reassurance!!!


----------



## oedipamass

Could you have hemorrhoids that are bleeding?


----------



## maybebaby3

Is it red or brown?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

It was pink and brown n def not hemorrhoids etc. The same thing happened the week I found out I was preg n I was convinced I was losing the baby but then everything was ok! I've had no more spotting since so I'm going to rest up and see what happens. If there is any more I'll contact the EPU or midwife but trying to stay calm n hope that it was just an incident I can put down to experience!! Sorry for the freak out, I don't know how I'll cope for the rest of this pregnancy!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Brown tends to mean old blood. Just keep an eye xx


----------



## turtlemomma

Have a check-up today! Hoping all is well! FX!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks girls, I had a little more spotting today, still brown and lighter than yesterday but I rang the EPU but they aren't open as its bank holiday so I rang triage and they said that if it isn't red with pain I've to rest and call the EPU in the morning to see what they say. The nurse was very reassuring but I can't help but be a little nervous! Going to head to bed and deal with it in the morning. I hope you are all well n thanks for the support xxx


----------



## harvestqueen

Anyone else feel like crap? I am 14.5 weeks and have had awful headaches for the past two weeks, today it started in the morning and is still here in the evening, took one extra strength tylenol twice today and had a half a cup of tea, also drank coconut water and water. My energy seems to be a bit better, but head is not good at all, nausea still here and there, if I don't eat for over three hours it hits me worse.


----------



## Jaynie82

Hope everyone is feeling more energetic!

So, we had our scan at 13 weeks, 2 weeks ago and afterwards they said go and book your 20 week scan. Anyway, long story short is that they didn't have any appointments! Are you joking???
Anyway we got a letter and was put on the waiting list and told to ring in a couple of weeks So.... just got off the phone..... still no appointments and apparently i'm slightly premature about calling for info and i need to wait another 2 or 3 weeks to hear what is happening :wacko:

To make matters slightly more difficult we are on hol to see my parents when i am 19 weeks and there is a bank holiday the following Monday. Leaving 9 working days for the scan. I'm so mad and feel like i'm constantly on a list. I just want to get the date so i can plan round it, instead we are made to feel like they will be doing us a favour when they can actually fit us in :ignore:

Its just under £200 for us to go private but i'm standing my ground on this one. Its what we all pay our taxes for.... Anyone else in a similar situation??


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Went to the EPU this morning and heard a strong baby heart beat :) nurse said the spotting will be down to constipation causing me to strain! Feel very happy knowing that baby is happy and healthy :) hopefully no more scares x


----------



## Noo

Jaynie - You can have your "20 week scan" between 18-22 weeks so that's quite a time frame for you to be slotted in. I'm afraid I'm not in your position - I got my appt in the post a week after my dating scan. Mine is booked for 10th May (20+1) I think! I hope you hear something soon as I know how annoying it is trying to organise things as I've got all of my shifts booked now for the whole of April so if I didn't have my scan date yet I'd be really panicking about fitting it in around work (I don't get paid for antenatal appts as I have to cancel the shift).


----------



## harvestqueen

WannaBtheMum said:


> Went to the EPU this morning and heard a strong baby heart beat :) nurse said the spotting will be down to constipation causing me to strain! Feel very happy knowing that baby is happy and healthy :) hopefully no more scares x

Great news!


----------



## Jaynie82

Noo, that is interesting.... On the letter they gave me it said they would only do it up to 20+6.....

Another Q, did you get your blood results from your 12 week scan?? Called in with the doc today and they said i should receive them in the post. It may be the bank hol that has slightly impacted them. Scan was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Noo

Jaynie82 said:


> Noo, that is interesting.... On the letter they gave me it said they would only do it up to 20+6.....
> 
> Another Q, did you get your blood results from your 12 week scan?? Called in with the doc today and they said i should receive them in the post. It may be the bank hol that has slightly impacted them. Scan was 2 weeks ago

I didn't have any blood tests with my 12 week scan. I opted out of having NT screening and had a simple dating scan. As a midwife I know my age related risk of DS is pretty small so didn't want to be making any life changing decisions based on a "maybe" from blood tests xx Gimme a shout in PM if I can help you with anything.


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> Jaynie82 said:
> 
> 
> Noo, that is interesting.... On the letter they gave me it said they would only do it up to 20+6.....
> 
> Another Q, did you get your blood results from your 12 week scan?? Called in with the doc today and they said i should receive them in the post. It may be the bank hol that has slightly impacted them. Scan was 2 weeks ago
> 
> I didn't have any blood tests with my 12 week scan. I opted out of having NT screening and had a simple dating scan. As a midwife I know my age related risk of DS is pretty small so didn't want to be making any life changing decisions based on a "maybe" from blood tests xx Gimme a shout in PM if I can help you with anything.Click to expand...

I think I'm in the small minority of people who opted out of the screening too. I didn't have it with the other three boys, and I have a sister with a disability, so I know it wouldn't change anything for my plans. I figure I will see anything seriously mechanically wrong at 20 weeks and go from there if this happens. I'm 35 now, so slightly more risk, but hey ho, life's a risk.... Fingers crossed all is okay for all of us.


----------



## maybebaby3

Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm.


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm.

Wow! Im so jealous! I have to wait till my 20 week scan :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

We had the screening on the basis that knowing if we have a higher possibility of something being wrong, we will just have some time to mentally prepare, it wouldn't make us think twice about the pregnancy! 
There'll be no gender scan for us, we are staying team :yellow: I'd love to know, just out of curiosity but we both agree to wait until the end! DH already thinks boy and lots of others have had the same prediction, I honestly have no clue about it!
Also, weighed myself yesterday and I've now gained 5lbs! Feeling so big! How much do they say women gain on average?


----------



## adopim

We did do the NT scan/serum screening this time but probably won't do it next time. But we'll cross that bridge when we get to it! :haha:

Of all the blood work I have ever had done this pregnancy I have never seen or been told anything really. Except for "it looks good". Lol

I am staying away from the scale like the plague. Haha, if I need to start monitoring it I will but for now I'm good not knowing. Generally, they say women of normal BMI should gain between 25-35lbs or so. That's what I was always told anyway.


----------



## Noo

Between 7 and 15kg is normally what we say. Those of normal weight should be on the higher end and those with a raised BMI the much lower end of under 10kg.


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm.
> 
> Wow! Im so jealous! I have to wait till my 20 week scan :(Click to expand...

It was a private scan! Lucky that he's rescanning free of charge tho!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How's everyone feeling? My ms is back full force!! Had a headache for two days and been puking again :( I thought this phase had passed. Anyone else still getting sickness/nausea?


----------



## adopim

I have been getting nauseous again. Most of my sickness is limited to the morning (with the exception of yesterday when I felt like crap literally all day, but Saturday was an extremely busy and long day). The headache from yesterday has returned this morning but hopefully that'll go away as the day progresses.


----------



## maybebaby3

i still sometimes get nauseous, mainly in the morning now or if i eat too much!


----------



## Jaynie82

I've still the joys of retching in the morning!! Anyone any cravings yet? I can't get enough cereal!


----------



## adopim

I get random cravings all the time now. Tonight I'm really craving Taco John's tacos and Potato Oles for some strange reason. Haha, no idea where it even came from but there it is. I've had some intense pregnancy cravings for Flaming Hot Cheetos a few times now. The pregnancy cravings are so crazy intense! :haha:


----------



## turtlemomma

I still get ms every day! Just not all the time like before- It'll last for about an hour a couple times throughout the day. No vomiting though, thank God. 

As far as cravings go- I'll crave something hard until I eat it, then if I have leftovers I can't stand to look at it again. :wacko: I definitely have way more of a sweet tooth! I'm trying not to give in TOO much...


----------



## src

I'm finding I still have zero appetite. The only things I ever even want to eat are potatoes and even that is rare. This is sad as I normally love food! I still haven't gained any weight (I'm 16+2) and I'm afraid my doctor will yell at me! I had a little bit of reserve before getting pregnant about 20 lbs to lose), so theoretically I shouldn't gain too much anyway, though? Maybe she'll be okay with it.

I keep having what feels like internal muscle spams off and on around the top of my bikini line, sometimes to the left or right of center. Could this be the baby moving or are they just real spams with everything growing so much? It seems early since it's my first, but I don't know what to expect. I'd like to think it's the baby since I still don't quite believe I'm pregnant! It might make it a little more real. My fiancé says this is ridiculous as I look pregnant and feel terrible. I say what does he know?


----------



## Jaynie82

i have this too src! i'm telling myself its flutters but who knows!


----------



## adopim

I'm positive that I have felt my baby move. At the baseball game I went to, I'm 99.9% sure she was poking me (due to some extreme excitement on my part, haha) as if to say "hey! What's going on out there?"
When I lie down I can feel the movements too, but it doesn't happen all the time. They are more sporadic, but I can only feel the movements as long as I don't have gas... :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's exciting Adopim :) I can't wait to feel some movement but think it might be a few weeks with number 1! Glad to say that my sickness lifted again today, still nauseous when I'm hungry but been able to get up and out today n get a few jobs done :) I'm on holiday from work at the moment thank goodness but worried about how I'll cope when I go back next Monday!!!


----------



## Noo

Ive been able to feel baby move for weeks. Around 12-13 weeks it felt like gassy bubbles and now its more of a squirmy fluttery feeling. I can go days without feeling anything though then feel loads all the time. I feel it most during night shifts, strangely. I only knew I was feeling it at first because I felt it at the same time as there was a thud on my doppler just before 13 weeks! I thought "ooh! So I can feel what I thought I could!" :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

We are officially team :blue:


----------



## Asher

Congrats Maybebaby!! Another little boy for the clan!

I think I've been feeling some movement this last two evenings. I think I must have bypassed the bubbles/flutter stage, when I've been sat still I've been able to feel little tiny prods that can't be gas! 

The boys came with me to see the MW on tues and we heard the heartbeat, so they were all really pleased.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations MaybeBaby :) so exciting to know what some of you are having, it makes it all so real! I still don't think it's properly sunk in for me yet! 
Asher - are you finding out gender? I can't remember if you posted it already.
I'm back at work Monday after 2 weeks off n I hadn't told many people about the pregnancy so I'm curious to see if anyone notices the 'bump' that feels huge to me but prob just looks like to much junk food to everyone else x


----------



## Asher

No we're not finding out wannab, are you? 
Good luck with work! Where do you work?


----------



## Noo

maybebaby3 said:


> We are officially team :blue:

Yay! :blue:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm a secondary teacher in Manchester, think the kids will have something to say about my pot belly!! 
We aren't finding out, loving the anticipation :)


----------



## Asher

I love the anticipation too! I am so tempted to find out this time, but am going to resist!


----------



## maybebaby3

WannaBtheMum said:


> I'm a secondary teacher in Manchester, think the kids will have something to say about my pot belly!!
> We aren't finding out, loving the anticipation :)

I'm a teacher too and the girls especially are really interested in my pregnancy!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi All - sorry for silence I was on holiday and tend to avoid all things technical while on holiday! The second part was great but the first part I was unwell  apparently I had a lot of fluid in my ears which was exacerbated by the flight over and not a whole lot they could do about it. 

So exciting to find out the sex of the baby!! I will find out at the 20 week scan on the 29th of April and cannot wait! I am hoping for one of each but of course will be thrilled with whatever the outcome. 

I am good just struggling a bit with exhaustion and pressure in the abdomen. I get so tired so very easily and by the end of every day, there is so much uncomfortable pressure in my lower abdomen. I am pretty big already. He expressed a lot of concern about my work and gave me a bit of a talking to about that. Also, I tested as Rhesus B negative (blood group)  apparently this should be fine but is not ideal. I will have to have injections at 28 weeks for this. 

On the upside, I felt one of the babies move for the first time this past Saturday! It felt like a very distinctive flutter  I keep waiting for more but that is it so far. 

Big hugs to everyone on here!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi sunny
Where did you go on hols? Is your work affecting your pregnancy? 
I went back to work today and nobody noticed my little bump but I wore a lose top so that's prob why. The people who know I'm preg spotted the bump straight away :) 
MaybeBaby- I'm looking forward to the kids noticing n it'll be interesting to see who is more interested, prob none of them ;)


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Considering how uncensored kids are, it will be hilarious to hear what they say! I have completely moved out of the I look like I ate too many ice cream sundaes phase and well into the I am clearly pregnant phase.before I would just get some funny looks but now people launch right into congrats. 

WannaB  I went back to the US (Philadelphia area) to spend some time with my family. I have lived in the UK for years (hubby British) but was born and raised in the US. So basically I went and relaxed at home, spending time with family and a few friends, ate tons of food and took a lot of naps! It was really nice!

In terms of work and the pregnancy.well I think it finally is affecting it and I really need to teach myself to slow down. I travel around England quite a bit and I think it is getting too much  at the end of each day (the ones I just spend in the office), I have so much pressure in my abdomen (painful), cramping and back pain so the travel days are worse. My doctor didnt like the travel either at all so I am now awake at 4am (argh cant sleep) and planning on cancelling my trip up north in the morning. I have to prioritise and after trying to get prego for so long.well I would never forgive myself if something happened because I wouldnt slow down! I kept thinking that I must be such a wuss and to just deal with it as most women do just fine but after discussing more with my doctor, he explained that this would not be a normal pregnancy (seriously though what is normal!!) and if I didnt slow down, I would be sorry as many twin mothers push too hard during this time and develop complications and go into labour way too early. He put a good scare into me though and that was what I needed. 

Ok  enough ranting!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Sunny it must be hard working and expecting twins. I'm struggling with only one! It's exhausting and then at the end of the day no time to rest as I have 3 kiddies to entertain at home!


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I'm finding it interesting that as the weeks go by I have less and less to post about. It seems to me that things in my body have mostly settled down and with that, I am more mentally settled. I would've thought that I would have so much to say right now! But I feel strangely calm and positive! One more week until my 18 week appointment- We're staying team Yellow. :yellow: 

I've noticed the posts have dwindled to a few every day or two- I'm guessing this means that other folks are feeling the same way I am? :hugs:


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Maybe - omg....coming home to entertain 3 lil ones at the end of a long day....my heart goes out to you!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: You must be sooo exhausted!!! 

I just saw the midwife. i asked her when I could expect to get my energy back and she said it most likely wouldn't come back for me (boooooo :cry:). Doctor said same thing last week! Oh well, just happy to finally be prego but hey - that doesn't mean I can't complain every now and again, right?! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Court28

I agree that everything seems to be settling down. Honestly for me that past four -five weeks have felt almost non-pregnant like. I still cant feel baby move, we are eagerly awaiting 20week scan, nothing seems to be happening lol.


----------



## maybebaby3

Sunny of course you can complain!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls :)
Sunny - you def sound like you need to start listening to the doc! It's exhausting growing one bubs, two must be taking such a toll!! And I can't image doing this with 3 already at home MaybeBaby!! I have no place to complain with just me and DH at home!

I know how you feel Court - at times in the last couple of weeks I haven't even felt pregnant, I think it's with the morning sickness lifting I've no constant reminder ;)

I went shopping with my Mum today, just browsing for baby stuff and came home with a pram!!! I was adamant that we wouldn't buy these things for a few months yet but we got a good deal in Mamas n papas that I couldn't leave!!!! Aaaargh I have baby stuff in my house :)


----------



## maybebaby3

What pram did you get? I'm getting a bugaboo bee!


----------



## Noo

Oooh I love pram shopping but I can pretty much only fit two styles in my car so I'll be getting a Mamas and Papas Luna.


----------



## Asher

Ooh exciting wannab!! What did you get?

We've had a super busy day, did all the cleaning including the windows, then DH and I sorted out the front garden, with help from the 3 musketeers! I painted 8 fence panels and all the posts and stuff, DH did the railings and gates. All 3 kids got filthy, covered in paint and muck, then we took the dogs on the field! Then we showered and I got all DS1, Archie's stuff ready and took him to his cubs sleepover. I ache now! Will be having takeout and going to bed!


----------



## maybebaby3

Wow Asher super busy day!!!


----------



## Asher

Hee hee we like our busy days hey maybebaby! So tired now though. :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I got the sola set but the pushchair was ex shop display so the package with car seat and cot should have been around £550 but we got it for £450. My sis uses a bugaboo and they are so practical being able to change from pram to car seat etc and the Sola works in the same way so it was the set we were going to get, just pleased that we got it with a bit of a deal :) Going to have to hide it away somewhere now or I might be tempted to start walking around the shops with it ;)


----------



## Asher

That's fab wannab!! X


----------



## Asher

And if see someone plodding around morrisons with an empty Sola I'll know it's you!


----------



## maybebaby3

I liked the sola too but the bee seemed more compact. We have a 7 seater car but with the arrival of this baby there'll only be one seat free so we need a compact buggy!


----------



## Asher

Is the Bee really compact Maybebaby? I'm in the same situation as you with the 3 big kids and 7 seater, so would be good to know. We've got a loola that we had with jack and Sam which has a fab carrycot for early stages and which car seat clips on to.i don't so much like it when it has the seat on though, so that's when I look to change usually and go to a more standard buggy.


----------



## Noo

Eeek - Ive just ordered our cot. I couldn't resist the deal. It seems pretty good to me considering I'd priced up what I wanted in Mothercare and it was almost £300! https://direct.asda.com/Cot,-Mattre...-£120/BUN17BAB001,default,pd.html?cgid=601011


----------



## Asher

Bargain Noo! Love it!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> Is the Bee really compact Maybebaby? I'm in the same situation as you with the 3 big kids and 7 seater, so would be good to know. We've got a loola that we had with jack and Sam which has a fab carrycot for early stages and which car seat clips on to.i don't so much like it when it has the seat on though, so that's when I look to change usually and go to a more standard buggy.

Funnily enough we were going to get the loola but trying out the bee we decided on that instead. I really wanted a carrycot but as we got the cocoon it should be fine. Weather here in September is beach weather anyway! 

The bee isn't an umbrella fold but it'll fit in the car and we will be able to get Owens umbrella fold stroller in too if we need it!!! Also bought the bugaboo buggy board for Owen.


----------



## maybebaby3

Had my 20 week scan. Baby is fine and still a boy :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Exciting that the 20 week scans are starting :) glad yours went well MaybeBaby :) 

I am exhausted today! Haven't slept well since last Thurs n really struggled in work today, n got a manic day planned tomorrow! Think I'll head to bed early n watch a film up there, hopefully I'll get a decent sleep tonight x


----------



## Noo

Aww I have to wait till 10th May for my scan. When is everyone else's?


----------



## Jaynie82

9th may for me!


----------



## Asher

My scan is the 7th may! 2 weeks tomorrow! :)

Glad scan went well Maybebaby! Xx


----------



## adopim

Mine is May 8th. Tho I have to go see my doctor unexpectedly tomorrow (lower abdomen pain the last few days and an almost concerning watery discharge today) so I don't know what that will actually entail.


----------



## Noo

Exciting! We're all pretty much the same week :) I'm getting annoyed at the minute. I now only have one pair of jeans now that fit. All my pants and leggings are too small but my maternity jeans are still slightly too loose :(


----------



## Court28

My scan is on the 7th May, two weeks today! IM SO EXCITED lol


----------



## Asher

Good luck Adopim. :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mine is May 10th too, can't wait :)
Good luck Adopim


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Maybe - fantastic!!! So glad it went well!!!

My 20 week scan is on Monday (29 April)...can't wait and just hope the babies don't hide each other or cross their legs or anything! Am hoping for one of each! 

I'm getting massive already - everyone at work on Monday was like "you totally grew over the weekend" - it's just amazing really how fast we can grow!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Have you got pics of the bump Sunny? I think my bump is huge already, especially seeing Kate Duchess of Cambridge and Michael Buble's wife in the press! I feel bigger than them both and they are due in July and August!!! 

I hope you get a clear view of the twins at the scan :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Wanna - I know Kate Middleton is sooooo small still!


----------



## Noo

I got asked how many weeks I was at the school then got told I was wrong as I was at least 25 weeks... erm excuse me? I'm not THAT big!
 



Attached Files:







Fatty.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jaynie82

Lovely bump noo


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous bump Noo! X


----------



## adopim

Beautiful bump Noo! Don't listen to other people's comments. Everyone is different at different stages. As long as you know you are healthy, then it's really not their business. Lol


----------



## Noo

I only have 1 inch gap between my ribs and my hips so it's not exactly like it has anywhere else to go other than outwards :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo I can't believe someone would think they know how far you are in your pregnancy better than you! Lovely bump! I'm also like you! Very short torso! The only way is out!!!


----------



## Belle1981

Hello Ladies!
Haven't posted in forever! Our computer was broken and just got back from being fixed. I'll be 18 weeks on Sunday :) Having my scan on May 6th and can't wait! My stomach feels like it's huge lol. I"m going maternity shopping today. I have two pairs of dress pants that have stretch in them and their starting to feel really tight on the stomach, living in dresses at the moment.

Hope everyone is doing well and I didn't miss too much :)


----------



## Noo

Belle1981 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Haven't posted in forever! Our computer was broken and just got back from being fixed. I'll be 18 weeks on Sunday :) Having my scan on May 6th and can't wait! My stomach feels like it's huge lol. I"m going maternity shopping today. I have two pairs of dress pants that have stretch in them and their starting to feel really tight on the stomach, living in dresses at the moment.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and I didn't miss too much :)

Welcome back :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Belle, Last we heard from you, you were going for a scan and then we heard nothing, I've thought of you a few times hoping everything was well with you, nice to have you back n as we are all around the same stage you can fill in the blank in this sentence "in the last few weeks, I have mainly been feeling......" And you are all caught up with the rest of us ;)

I am exhausted tonight, DH and I had an argument about housework!! The house has been last priority for the last few weeks n it's been getting on both our nerves but tonight he basically said that I need to get better at sorting the house because he feels he is doing it all himself!! The difference with us is that I can admit that I've let it slip the last couple of weeks but he says that he hasn't n he's been doing it alone. That didn't go down too well so after a brief argument I headed up the bedroom to start on a couple of the jobs I've been putting off n we haven't really spoken since. It'll all have blown over by the time we go to sleep but I just didn't need it tonight, it's been a crazy week at work n we are at a wedding all day tomorrow then I have a ton of school work to do Sunday. I just needed tonight to be restful :( 

Sorry for the long rant. On a pregnancy related matter, has anyone had any dizzy spells? 
X


----------



## turtlemomma

WannaB- So sorry you had an argument with your DH. :( Hope it tides over quickly. 

I have been getting dizzy spells- they don't last for long, just if I stand up too fast! I've also been getting crazy heartburn. I know I'm not supposed to sleep on my back but I have to- with 2 pillows, or I'm too uncomfortable!


----------



## Noo

Not just dizzy spells but full on fainting! Once in theatre and once after a forceps delivery. Not great, I have to say! I have low blood pressure though, made worse by pregnancy. Coupled with low blood sugar due to not having time to eat or take a break is just leading to disaster! Ah well!


----------



## Belle1981

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Belle, Last we heard from you, you were going for a scan and then we heard nothing, I've thought of you a few times hoping everything was well with you, nice to have you back n as we are all around the same stage you can fill in the blank in this sentence "in the last few weeks, I have mainly been feeling......" And you are all caught up with the rest of us ;)
> 
> I am exhausted tonight, DH and I had an argument about housework!! The house has been last priority for the last few weeks n it's been getting on both our nerves but tonight he basically said that I need to get better at sorting the house because he feels he is doing it all himself!! The difference with us is that I can admit that I've let it slip the last couple of weeks but he says that he hasn't n he's been doing it alone. That didn't go down too well so after a brief argument I headed up the bedroom to start on a couple of the jobs I've been putting off n we haven't really spoken since. It'll all have blown over by the time we go to sleep but I just didn't need it tonight, it's been a crazy week at work n we are at a wedding all day tomorrow then I have a ton of school work to do Sunday. I just needed tonight to be restful :(
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. On a pregnancy related matter, has anyone had any dizzy spells?
> X

Thanks for thinking of me :) Things went really well at the scan! Baby is looking great! My computer broke around then, or a bit before and I didn't get it back until last week :(

Hmm how am I feeling? Really really tired still! My midwife gave me a prescription for my sickness but every time i try to stop taking it I feel really sick again!

My husband has gone away to camp to work, he's there for two weeks and home for one. Hoping to not do that any longer once the baby is born. It's pretty lonely although I have lots of close friends and family.

Also feeling super emotional all the time! Like I could cry at any moment for no reason lol


----------



## adopim

WannaB: I do have dizzy spells quite frequently. I think mine has to do with lower blood pressure than I'm used to (I normally have higher blood pressure due to genetics). Plus I've been having trouble eating properly in the morning due to my late onset morning sickness that has been the worst in the morning.

Noo: Hopefully the fainting gets better!

Belle: I am right there with you, super extremely tired a lot and overly emotional for completely random reasons!


----------



## Phantom710

Noo- great bump :)


On the Kate Middleton front--- I saw her in a magazine the other day and I think she said she was 6 months--- she's still all cute and tiny. I hate her. :rofl:

Here are some 18 week bump shots of the twinnnnsss


----------



## Noo

Nah.... Passed clean out in theatre again last night! Pfft!


----------



## Asher

Noo! No that's awful! Hope this passes soon, were you like this with your first?

Lovely pics phantom! Do you know the flavours yet?

My scan is a week today, staying team yellow. :)


----------



## Belle1981

adopim said:


> WannaB: I do have dizzy spells quite frequently. I think mine has to do with lower blood pressure than I'm used to (I normally have higher blood pressure due to genetics). Plus I've been having trouble eating properly in the morning due to my late onset morning sickness that has been the worst in the morning.
> 
> Noo: Hopefully the fainting gets better!
> 
> Belle: I am right there with you, super extremely tired a lot and overly emotional for completely random reasons!

I get dizzy these days as well. I notice it when I get up too fast or when I haven't eaten for a bit (even though I may not be hungry)

Noo be careful out there!


----------



## Phantom710

Asher said:


> Noo! No that's awful! Hope this passes soon, were you like this with your first?
> 
> Lovely pics phantom! Do you know the flavours yet?
> 
> My scan is a week today, staying team yellow. :)


Nope! Our scan is in 9 days :)


----------



## Noo

Yup! Unfortunately my booking BP was 70/50. Doesn't leave a whole lot of room for going faint! What's worse is I think I'm starting to develop SPD :( my hips and pelvis are crunching. It's awful, I can barely walk at work and limping like a muppet :(


----------



## Phantom710

ouch--- I've heard of SPD and knew it was painful but I didn't know the "symptoms" of it. Doesn't sound fun.


----------



## maybebaby3

Noo I thought I had the starts of spd but by some miracle the symptoms have subsided. Now I have 24/7 rib pain instead!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sounds like you are having a tough time Noo, take care of yourself

I'm feeling weird too, got muscle pains along my lower abdomen, been feeling faint n have a really prominent heart beat when I'm resting. Having a hard time at work n feeling under a lot of pressure which doesn't help. 

Sorry to offload, just feeling tired and emotional x


----------



## maybebaby3

WannaB I know what you mean about pressure at work. I have reports to write and need to get in the zone!

We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I have reports and approx 150 pieces of coursework to get through by a week on Tues!! I can't wait for this period of time to end n then I can start to get ready for baby!!

Lovely name :) my cousin just called his little boy Jake, it's really cute x


----------



## Noo

Any bump pictures? I feel bloomin' huge!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## adopim

Here's mine as of last Sunday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A48BD623-F5C8-4E40-A86D-A0420C787BDC-3179-0000049965BCD7E9_zpsb3d344aa.jpg


----------



## Noo

Cute :)


----------



## adopim

I have days where I feel like I'm huge and others where I worry about it. Haha. With my late onset morning sickness, I started to worry that I wasn't gaining enough weight. I have an appt on Wednesday and I'm almost hoping for a least a pound of gain (since last Monday). I take weekly bump shots and that part has had progression when I look back.
My next one will be on Sunday... 20 weeks already. Almost hard to believe.


----------



## adopim

Oh no! I posted the wrong picture! That was from week 17! Here is the real week 19 picture:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/7EA8C4CF-5816-49CF-AB27-1F0E3FCE387B-3359-000004D2D8CEA313_zps057179ad.jpg

I tend to wear the same clothes at home a lot because not a lot is fitting me these days!


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> I have days where I feel like I'm huge and others where I worry about it. Haha. With my late onset morning sickness, I started to worry that I wasn't gaining enough weight. I have an appt on Wednesday and I'm almost hoping for a least a pound of gain (since last Monday). I take weekly bump shots and that part has had progression when I look back.
> My next one will be on Sunday... 20 weeks already. Almost hard to believe.

Nah, you look slim so your bump is nicely proportioned to your size. I've only gained 1kg since my booking weigh in due to losing a bit in the first trimester but I want to limit my weight gain anyway as I'm already a little overweight.


----------



## adopim

I actually put on 10 pounds in the first trimester when I wasn't sick, lol. So I suppose being sick now will help even out my weight gain. I only gained 23 pounds with my first so I hope to keep it around 25 pounds again. But with significantly less stress than last time (DD1's birth father was verbally abusive to me), so if my morning sickness I predict I will gain a bit more than last time. 

Is anyone feeling regular movements? Within the last week I have been feeing significantly more movement and even real kicking. It's actually quite strong, I can see her kicks from the outside. It seems really early for real kicks to me. With DD1 I didn't feel real kicking until about 23 weeks. I had a posterior placenta then too (she became a major kicker and was very very active and very strong starting 25 weeks until I had her, lol).


----------



## Noo

Yup! Been feeling movements since 13 weeks but only in the last two weeks or so has it change from fluttery squirms to full on flips and kicks. It seems far more active now and responsive to heat and sugar. It goes nuts in te bath or if I'm using a hot water bottle for my back/pelvis and has a sugar rush if I'm eating hoc plate or drinking coke


----------



## Asher

Mine is loads more active too, more than I remember any of the others being. It's mostly when I sit down and relax but I've started to feel the odd movement when I've been standing up. I do love it, it's reassuring and makes it all so real. Plus I think as you get to this stage where it feels like proper movements, it actually does feel like a little person twisting and turning, it's fab!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I've been feeling little pokes and prods, mainly if I'm sitting or lying still. Can't wait until they are stronger and more regular.

Yesterday I also started getting rib pain in my right side, I've woken up with it still hurting! Anyone getting this? Wondering if I should take some paracetamol when it gets bad


----------



## Noo

Haha! Coby was proper freaked out this morning. He was laying in bed having a cuddle with his head on my tummy and got booted in the ear. I didn't realise he'd be able to feel it on the outside but his face was an absolute picture. "WTF was that!?" springs to mind! Of course he then kept trying to poke it to make it do it again :lol:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's really sweet Noo :) I can't wait until hubby can feel baby too x


----------



## Noo

WannaBtheMum said:


> That's really sweet Noo :) I can't wait until hubby can feel baby too x

I've never been able to feel it on the outside yet so I doubt hubby would. I think it was a pure fluke Coby happened to have his head there at the time. His face was hilarious!


----------



## adopim

Haha, that's how I know my DD hasn't really felt her kick yet. Pretty sure that she's going to freak out a bit too. I can feel kicking on the outside all the time, but baby's only obliged DH once so far. Lol


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi All! Sorry for the silence, my parents were in town visiting and I was pretty busy with them. Nice bump pics!! Love them! 

WannaBe - I woke with the same exact thing on the right side of my ribcage....I guess baby re-positioned? It's really uncomfortable :( , sometimes downright painful. Still got it too, argh! 

As for kicks....well I think I feel flutters and things on the right side every so often but am not feeling much else yet. MW says that's normal though and 20 week scan looked good - oh by the way we are having a boy and a girl!!! :)


----------



## adopim

That's so exciting to be having one of each! Congratulations!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's excellent Sunny, congratulations :) x


----------



## turtlemomma

Yay! A boy and a girl! I'm so excited for you! :dance:


----------



## oedipamass

CONGRATS Sunny Monkey!


----------



## Asher

Congrats Sunny! That's lovely!

Scan day today for us! Part excited. Part nervous!


----------



## Court28

Hi all,
Had anatomy scan today! All is looking well in there, baby is now measuring almost a week ahead of due date (it has always measured under) and the ultrasound technician said it has long legs, so will be tall like daddy!
Almost straight away the ultrasound technician could see the private parts, definitely a boy!! So stoked :D


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How did the scan go Asher? 
Congratulations Court, can't believe you were put forward a week! 

We bought a cot bed yesterday!!! Same as our opportunity purchase with the pram, we called to Mamas and Papas to do some window shopping n they had a discount weekend running. We saw a cot bed and decided to buy it and then the manager said he had surplus stock for the best one in store and would sell it to us for the same price as the original one we were buying! We got a cot bed that's usually £660 for £380!!! Couldn't believe it!! Hubby went back with his van and its now all boxed up in our spare room waiting to be assembled! 
https://m.mamasandpapas.com/product...by-type/cot-beds-cots+cribs#product-CBOCC9700


----------



## Noo

Eee we'll have to try and keep a tally of blue/pink bumps :) My scan isn't till Friday. Feels like it's AGES away! My own fault for choosing a consultant with Fri as his clinic day :lol:


----------



## Asher

Scan wen well, everything appears to be in the right place and working as it should! We managed to stay team yellow! Couple of pics.....

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag53/asherashton/null_zps4dc34774.jpg

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag53/asherashton/null_zps122bfb3c.jpg


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Awwww look at those cute little toes :) congrats Asher. I've my scan on Fri n we are going to stay yellow, even tho I'm so tempted!


----------



## Asher

Aw thanks! It was lovely seeing him/her doing its thing, wriggling around and looking good! It was actually enough distraction to not wonder too much what it is! :) 
Good luck for Friday! Exciting stuff! X


----------



## Noo

Aww, my scan is friday. I can't wait!


----------



## Jaynie82

Our scan is tomorrow morning! Ekk!


----------



## Phantom710

Tomorrow is the big scan day for us. The parents will be coming in. We'll do lunch, and then head over to the scan, appointment and a hospital tour (a little pointless since I work at the hospital, but hey. haha)


----------



## Jaynie82

Scan was great! Excited now!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

It's our scan in the morning, I'm really nervous! 
It's reassuring that everyone's scans have been good so far :) get your pics up x


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! Scan was today! The parents are having a baby :blue: and a...... baby :pink: !!!! Everyone is thrilled. No pics yet, but I will soon. It's been such an amazing day, kind of bummed it's over.


----------



## adopim

I'm still growing Team :pink: . I was told girl by my sonographer at my NT scan at 13+3. Well, the sonographer's "never been wrong" streak continues:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/41A5C72D-52B6-4367-B10F-0249D3B3F061-999-0000010C44E54816_zps0ae28837.jpg

Here are a few more good ones from my 20 week ultrasound yesterday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A1CB679B-5E43-4FCC-BA33-5E88CCE7B9F7-999-0000010AE929DDE7_zps661685e1.jpg
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/9F289584-2044-4CBB-A3EC-806B46CE35D0-999-0000010ADE0C24DC_zps99d25674.jpg
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/5BA03D5B-A775-4B6B-862B-1FCF1E44617E-999-0000010AD0E87A94_zps570f8bd7.jpg

Everything with me and baby are looking good. She's measuring a few days behind but it's nothing concerning. :)


----------



## Asher

Lovely pics Adopim! And congrats phantom on the blue and pink!

Wannab, good luck today, hope it goes well. X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Fab pics MaybeBaby :) can't wait to see mine :)


----------



## Noo

Yay for scans! Mine is also this morning. Kinda looking forward to it but also not. Been signed off with dislocated coccyx and concussion so finding it difficult to go anywhere without feeling faint or vomiting :-( bodes well for drinking 2 pints of water!


----------



## Asher

Ooh bad news Noo, hope you're better very soon. 

Good luck to you both this morning with scans.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Scan was great :) baby measures perfect for my dates! Took ages tho as baby was lying funny so she couldn't get the measurements. Had to go to the loo, walk around for 15 mins then wait for a different room to be available n by the time we were done we'd been there 2hours!!! But at least everything was fine :) love my little bump:)


----------



## adopim

Noo, I hope you feel better soon too!

WannaB, I'm glad that the scan went well! We tried lying on one side, then the other, then taking a walk to try to get the baby to flip over so the tech could check her aorta (she wasn't worried about it, but was one of those things that just needs checking). Baby was stubborn! And she seemed more interested in posing for us than doing what we needed her to do! :haha: So I met with my doctor and then went back to try one more time to avoid having to get another ultrasound next time. Luckily, she cooperated that time.


----------



## Noo

We also spent 2 hours at our scan being flipped here there any everywhere. Squidge was laying face down so they couldn't get a good view of his heart.... Yes HIS heart :) :blue:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congrats on your blue bump Noo x


----------



## Noo

Meet Squidge :) Now need to get thinking cap on for names as Coby was always going to be Coby from about the age of 10! eeek
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Court28

Yay congrats on blue bump!
we decided on babys name the day we found out it was a boy, so weird being able to refer to him with his actual name!


----------



## maybebaby3

Wow I've been busy and missed pages! Congrats to those who've found out what gender baby/babies are! Sunny and phantom one of each is great!

I've put on 10kg (22lbs) :cry: I've not even been eating that much! My bum is huge!!!! DH says that I'm 3 in 1: me, baby and my huge bum! :dohh: he doesn't mean it badly but god my bum is so fat :( what am I going to weigh at term? :(


----------



## Asher

Glad scans went well ladies, congrats on the blue bump Noo! 

Maybebaby, ha ha! You must be keeping all the goodness in your bum!


----------



## turtlemomma

Congrats on all the good scans girls! So exciting for those who found out gender! My scan is on Tuesday- Staying team :yellow:!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

My baby is going bonkers today!! Moved more the last few hours than it has the last few days! Felt a kick from outside too!! I'm feeling sea sick ;)


----------



## Noo

Haha mine went nuts yesterday but very quiet today. Think he tired himself out yesterday! Only had a few kicks and wobbles today. Last night I felt so sick and it wouldn't stay still!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> Maybebaby, ha ha! You must be keeping all the goodness in your bum!

 :rofl:


----------



## turtlemomma

Happy Mother's Day! (Even to those who aren't American). :) All you lovely ladies deserve to be appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Congrats everyone on awesome scan results!! Sooo exciting!

Noo  how you feeling? Im sorry as it sounds like you have been in some pretty serious pain :cry:. Any improvement?

I have had a rough week or two and have a UTI with streptococcus that the antibiotics just were not getting rid of. I contacted my Consultant and he asked me to come into the hospital where I spent a good 5 hours last night. They put me on a stronger antibiotic and told me I would need IV antibiotics when I was in labour and after monitoring me a bit, they let me go home. I am just in a lot of pain/ discomfort :cry: (back hurts) and feeling like I just want some smooth sailing for once. It has been one thing after another really! Enough ranting from me  Im sure it will all be just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

Sunny Monkey said:


> Noo  how you feeling? Im sorry as it sounds like you have been in some pretty serious pain :cry:. Any improvement?

I'm feeling much better, thanks :) Getting some rest though I do feel I'm being lazy and spending half my life in bed! Oops!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Take care Sunny, you sound run down n your doing double the job. Make sure you rest n take lots of fluid


----------



## Belle1981

Great bump pictures ladies! I definitely have some extra chub so some parts of my bump aren't visible yet but I'm huge and hard up top right under my breasts! Lovely to hear what everyone is having &#61514;
We had our 20ish week scan and found out that we&#8217;re having a baby boy! I was hilarious in the exam though. Right in the beginning I kept saying I see three lines, those are lines! Finally she said no you dn&#8217;t, don&#8217;t you see that thing sticking out? Lol. They aren&#8217;t supposed to tell us at the ultrasound. Mine was also well over an hour since the baby didn&#8217;t want to cooperate. I loved it though, a full hour of staring at him &#61514;
My sickness is still sticking around &#61516; I&#8217;m going back on the medication because I just can&#8217;t handle it on top of everything else. I have really bad round ligament pain when I stand up, it sometimes even makes me double over in pain.
Also feeling the baby move all the time. Mostly when I&#8217;ve just stood up though, feels like he&#8217;s doing somersaults! 
Getting very stressed out at work, coming up on the two weeks where I travel and do 12-17 hour days every day at events! I also have to be on my A game constantly and am crazy busy leading up to it. The light at the end of the tunnel is near though, I only work until July 5th!


----------



## Belle1981

Noo said:


> Sunny Monkey said:
> 
> 
> Noo  how you feeling? Im sorry as it sounds like you have been in some pretty serious pain :cry:. Any improvement?
> 
> I'm feeling much better, thanks :) Getting some rest though I do feel I'm being lazy and spending half my life in bed! Oops!Click to expand...

Sounds like me! If I'm not at work I'm likely in bed :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi there, how is everyone feeling? I am so tired this week, it's crazy at work n I've been working 8am-6pm everyday with literally a 15 min break at 11, I come home, fall asleep early then get up and go back in!! Luckily it all ends by Weds next week so light at the end if this long tunnel. 
I've been getting really bad pain in my ribs especially on the right side and also in the centre of my back just below my shoulder blades, very uncomfortable! Anyone else getting pain like this?


----------



## Noo

I've not been getting pain in my ribs but I've been getting a LOT of central backache! Like so bad I've been taking pills and using a hot water bottle just to be able to sit!


----------



## adopim

I feel frequently tired for no real reason. Just flat out exhausted all the time. I have been developing a backache as well.


----------



## Belle1981

I'm horribly tired all the time, but no backache or rib pain yet!

I have been so over the top emotional recently though, just bawling over not much of anything :(


----------



## Noo

I've definitely been more tired. Whilst I've been off sick I've slept 1am-8am, done the school run then gone back to bed 9am-1/2pm! Still spent half the evening yawning! Lazy mare!


----------



## turtlemomma

I think I may be a lucky one- been feeling pretty good actually! I have been getting leg cramps at night and the occasional headache, but after morning sickness I feel like I can handle anything!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Just to join in....I also have felt like complete crap recently!!! I think I mentioned that I got a UTI but the antibiotic didn't work, I landed in hospital and have now been on a much stronger antibiotic which seems to be finally kicking in. I have been in pretty intense pain as a result of the UTI but finally feeling slightly more human but still have tons of ligament pains and back ache, etc. Ok - glad I could join in the fun and misery always loves company afterall ;). 

Hang in there gals - we can make it through this!!! xoxo


----------



## Asher

Hope you feel better quick Sunny! Xx


----------



## adopim

I'm apparently still vomiting on occasion too. Threw up again tonight for no apparent reason. :( Luckily, it's not happening frequently but still happens randomly...


----------



## Noo

Aww that's crap! I went to a wedding last night and had a bigger bump than the brides sister who was 32 weeks! Eek! I do t think she was too impressed, mind! Hmm! Still yet to start gaining weight - will post a bump picture later - seem to be slimming down around my bump! Yay!


----------



## adopim

Yeah, despite not gaining much weight I still have a well established bump. I'm going to a baby shower today for DH's sister. She is due on June 9. I am pretty close the same size as her! Granted this is her first, but as close to her due date as she is, she is quite small! Both baby and her are healthy, she just must be a lucky one that doesn't get huge during pregnancy. Lol.


----------



## Noo

As promised - Please share yours! :)
 



Attached Files:







21 Weeks.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4


----------



## adopim

This is my 21 weeker, but I'll be taking a new 22 week shot tomorrow:

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A4A389DC-D264-4579-A0D9-E19ABDAEFA6F-1112-000001145076CA5D_zps3c4e95fa.jpg


----------



## turtlemomma

Noo- I love your top! Very pretty. You don't look huge to me at all! That brides sister must've been tiny! 

Adopim- Your bump is so neat and tidy compared to mine!

Here's my 21 week bump photo. I don't love the side gathered maternity shirts- they tend to pull weird around my boobs. Maybe I'm just not big enough for them yet. LOL. I've been posting my weekly photos on the 2nd tri bump page. Its fun to see how different everyone is!
 



Attached Files:







photo-13.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noo

turtlemomma said:


> Noo- I love your top! Very pretty. You don't look huge to me at all! That brides sister must've been tiny!

Thanks! Everyone asking when I was due was very shocked when I said September. One even asked if I was sure! I think I look huge because I'm only 5ft 2 so waddling like a penguin already :blush:

I'm wearing a dress :) It'll be the last time I can wear it this pregnancy as it isn't a maternity one :lol: I got it on sale on VERY :) £18!


----------



## adopim

turtlemomma said:


> Noo- I love your top! Very pretty. You don't look huge to me at all! That brides sister must've been tiny!
> 
> Adopim- Your bump is so neat and tidy compared to mine!
> 
> Here's my 21 week bump photo. I don't love the side gathered maternity shirts- they tend to pull weird around my boobs. Maybe I'm just not big enough for them yet. LOL. I've been posting my weekly photos on the 2nd tri bump page. Its fun to see how different everyone is!

Noo, I second that I do love that dress too! 

Thanks, I just kind of feel round. Haha, but I'm bigger this time than I was last time at this stage. 
It is interesting to see the different ways different people carry. :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Here's a pic of my bump from 20 weeks. I don't think it looks as big as I feel :)

I don't know why my pics always come up sideways!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## turtlemomma

WannaBtheMum said:


> Here's a pic of my bump from 20 weeks. I don't think it looks as big as I feel :)
> 
> I don't know why my pics always come up sideways!!

Cute!

I've figured out that I have to crop the picture before I post it to make it square, or take the photo horizontally. Hope this helps! Don't know why, but vertical photos always seem to end up sideways...


----------



## Asher

Lovely pic WannaB!


----------



## YoungNImum

dont think iv commented on this thread?
im due 27th with my 3rd yellow bump :)


----------



## Noo

YoungNImum said:


> dont think iv commented on this thread?
> im due 27th with my 3rd yellow bump :)

Welcome :baby:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Welcome YoungNIMum :)


----------



## adopim

:wave: Hello!


----------



## Asher

Hi YoungNImum, I see you in the September Sweetpeas thread. Good to see you here!


----------



## YoungNImum

thanks ladies :)

nice to see all our tickers roughly the same stage, how is everyone?


----------



## Phantom710

It's nice to everyone due around the same day, a month is so drastic a difference in pregnancy it seems sometimes, so people due early September are so much father than us.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Asher

I feel like a real little fatty tonight! My belly feels huge and I feel bloated too. How lovely! The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## YoungNImum

I can feel baby weight stretching my tummy when I'm on my feet for long period of time, loving all the kicks 
Not loving having to use panty liners already Asher as you said the joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I feel the lower part of my bump pulling all the time. No stretch marks showing yet but keeping my eye out for them! I'm loving the kicks too n love DH being able to feel them, so far it's only us two that have and it's been nice to share :) won't be long until everyone is after a feel ;)


----------



## Noo

I've had tummy ache now for 2/3 days :( Eurgh! I think it's growing pains as look bigger this morning. Coby actually laughed with a "Morning Tubs! Jenson sure is making you FAT this morning!" Cheers, Kid! He nicely took a pic of my 22 week bump! My stretchmarks are starting to get red and itchy already :(
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## adopim

You aren't alone! I don't think my bump isn't looking much bigger but the last 2 days and especially yesterday have been awful with growing pains. My doctor told me not to expect to look much bigger outwardly because my uterus was high and thin. She said that it will probably start filling out from side to side instead. I'm sure that it must be doing that now.


----------



## Noo

It really hurts! like a constant dull ache with sharp pains and tightenings on and off. Especially after just getting up in the morning or after a nap, as though I put pressure on it when sleeping :(


----------



## Phantom710

I honestly don't remember all the stretchy growing pains with my son and they kind of freak me out. I get tightening and aches and I freak out thinking I'm having early contractions and then it goes away. Nature is not funny.


----------



## Noo

Phantom710 said:


> I honestly don't remember all the stretchy growing pains with my son and they kind of freak me out. I get tightening and aches and I freak out thinking I'm having early contractions and then it goes away. Nature is not funny.

I don't remember it with Coby either. Though I spend half my working life speaking to women on the phone pointing out stretching is more common in subsequent pregnancies - I didn't realise just how sore it is!


----------



## oedipamass

This is my first, but my bump is sore and achy all the time! I don't mind though, I like the idea that I am making room for the little guy to grow.


----------



## adopim

Yes, the doctor told me that subsequent children are worse. I didn't think it was going to be quite like this. I don't mind too much since it is making room for baby, but hurts like heck! 
And I agree: Nature is NOT funny!


----------



## YoungNImum

I have a hospital appointment looking forward to seeing baby again and maybe get a few more pics again


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Looking for some advice please!!

I was on an antibiotic (Cefalexin) for one week for a UTI with streptococcus and on the 2nd to last day, started having diarhea. Im usually pretty sensitive to antibiotics so just assume it is that. Well 5 days later (3-4 days since finished all the tablets) I still have diarhea quite a few times per day . I am trying my best to stay well hydrated but I also have what i think are braxton hicks as well. Not super often and some days worse than others. Finally, I have a really bad back but I think this is due to the fact that I have now put on almost 2 stone - I was about 128lbs when I got prego and am now about 154. This is right on track for twins apparently but my back is sooooo sore (just pointing out that I dont think the back pain is pre labour related). Any suggestions, experiences, sympathy would be very welcome!

Thanks. xoxoxo


----------



## oedipamass

Sunny Monkey said:


> Looking for some advice please!!
> 
> I was on an antibiotic (Cefalexin) for one week for a UTI with streptococcus and on the 2nd to last day, started having diarhea. Im usually pretty sensitive to antibiotics so just assume it is that. Well 5 days later (3-4 days since finished all the tablets) I still have diarhea quite a few times per day . I am trying my best to stay well hydrated but I also have what i think are braxton hicks as well. Not super often and some days worse than others. Finally, I have a really bad back but I think this is due to the fact that I have now put on almost 2 stone - I was about 128lbs when I got prego and am now about 154. This is right on track for twins apparently but my back is sooooo sore (just pointing out that I dont think the back pain is pre labour related). Any suggestions, experiences, sympathy would be very welcome!
> 
> Thanks. xoxoxo

I am not a doctor, but have you tried probiotics? After a course of antibiotics, they help to regulate your intestinal flora (put back your "good" bacteria") You can get probiotics in pill form. My midwife has me taking them everyday or you can get them by eating lots of yogurt. 

https://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/probiotics-diarrhea


----------



## Phantom710

I was on Cef for a UTI and it gave me a horrible yeast infection. Still trying to battle it naturally, but I'm getting to the point where I might go by some of the otc medicine.

I've been eating a lot of yogurt for the probiotics, and it may work for you. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## YoungNImum

Everything well with baby got a scan pocture aswell of there face and chest/arms.

Not back at the hospital till July now an that's for a diabetics test which apparently is a horrible experience? :S
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Looks like its smiling at you :) 

I've been so ill today :( finally got through my worst period at work but not without running myself into the ground! Caught up with my today and had to spend the day on the couch snoozing in between bouts of sickness! I was starting to worry in the week cos baby didn't seem to be moving but now I've been resting today, it's been kicking like mad. My mum and dad felt it kick for the first time too :) got a week off now to build myself up again but work will be no where near as bad in the future! 

Hope everyone else is feeling well, think I might start on the probiotics now


----------



## turtlemomma

I have had some brown spotting today- What!?!? I thought I was done dealing with this weeks ago!??!? Baby also has been kicking A LOT and my uterus feels really sore. Does this seem weird to anyone? I feel like I should just take it easy unless it gets worse... But of course I'm worried. The spotting is only a tiny bit when I wipe.

Help!


----------



## Asher

Wannab, enjoy your week off. It's so hard when you're busy all the time to take the time to look after yourself, and our immune systems are shot to bits when we're baking babies! When we finish for mat leave we can meet up for a real life decaf coffee and chill out..... Although I may have one or more of my mad crew with me!

Turtle momma, I still have issues with my cervix, and occasionally get weird spotting. Did you strain to go to the toilet or anything? Sex or straining can cause slight issues but nothing to worry about. Of course, if you are overly concerned, go and get checked. 

We're finally on our holiday! We're sat in a nice caravan in Wales, chilling out and enjoying a little bit of nice weather until it breaks tomorrow! Need this week off work so much, will be back at it next week.

Happy Sunday all! :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good idea Asher :) enjoy your week away

Turtlemomma- rest up for now and keep an eye on things. If it gets worse then get yourself checked out but it's a very good sign that baby is moving a lot. Asher is right that it only takes a little bit of irritation to the cervix for a blood vessel to burst. It's happen twice to me after BM and both times I was stressed but everything is fine :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks girls for the help- The spotting is brown and scant. I have a hematoma that caused spotting early on the pregnancy- I bet its probably from that- nothing that really seems a precursor. :shrug: I'm just going to try not to worry unless it gets heavier.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

turtlemomma said:


> Thanks girls for the help- The spotting is brown and scant. I have a hematoma that caused spotting early on the pregnancy- I bet its probably from that- nothing that really seems a precursor. :shrug: I'm just going to try not to worry unless it gets heavier.

Turtle - I am sure it is just that and nothing at all to worry about but if you feel very nervous about it, my thought is that it never hurts to call the midwife or doctor to ask. Rest up!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Finally - my long overdue bump pix! The first is from around 19 weeks and the second was taken yesterday (24 weeks 4 days). 

Hope you are all doing well! x
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks Compressed.JPG
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0









24 weeks 4 Days Cropped Compressed.JPG
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Noo

How cute! Have any of you girls bought your prams/strollers yet? What did you get? What are you planning on getting?


----------



## Sunny Monkey

we got a Britax B Dual - bought the frame second hand (in good shape though) with one car seat and bought the rest. I cried when my husband brought it home - he calls it megatron as it is soo big! It is still one of the smallest of the double pushchairs.


----------



## Jaynie82

Beautiful bump sunny!

Bought the first to things for bubs today. Managed to get a baby bjorn carrier from eBay for half price. Have heard got things about them and seen some friends at the weekend who had one so we saw it in action. Also order a baby monitor from tesco direct by doubling up vouchers so it cost us about£4 in the end. 
Also been looking at travel systems and at the moment I really like the quinny buzz. Haven't managed to see it yet in real life so it could change again! Only other big purchase will be a cot at some point but I have the lend of a crib for the first little while. 
Any of the uk ladies doing nct classes?


----------



## Jaynie82

Apologies for all the mistakes I'm on my phone!


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous bump Sunny! Looking good!

I've already got a few prams.....slightly embarrassed there ha ha! Because this will be baby 4 and we have a people carrier, we need to maximise car space for when we're all in the car to go shopping, holidays etc. so I did have a loola with all the accessories. I managed to get a Maxi Cosi Streety Plus with seat and car seat for £199. My existing carrycot will fit on there, so it's a win win! For our dog walks etc I've got a second hand Jane Slalom Pro which I bought when pregnant with Sam. So I think I'm sorted!
I really need to get thinking and buying once we get home from hols, there is stuff I need but haven't sorted a proper list out.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Jaynie - I am thinking about joining NCT. I think it might help me meet other moms & moms to be as I don't really know many. Also I am moving to a new area of South London so would like to get 'connected'. I also think I will need a lot of mega support around breastfeeding twins so am thinking NCT might come in handy on that front. Do you have any experience with it? Some friends have loved and some havent.....


----------



## YoungNImum

lovely bump picture sunny!
i also have a few prams already :S i sold my double pram which was a hauck roadster duo as my eldest is a very good walker and we only used it once. that was before i fell pregnant again so will probable get a side by side double pram as im not a fan of one infront one behind 

ill post my bump pic later took one yesterday :)


----------



## Noo

I'm really struggling with prams. I wanted a Luna but DH doesn't like it as it's flimsy and wanted a carrycot pram but my car is a Mini so not really conducive with a carrycot pram - Or any pram but a Luna!


----------



## YoungNImum

Baby has been very active today been feeling feet/arms slide across my bump all day very active baba! 

My 22wk bump shot :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls! Not been on in ages as have been busy with marking exams and writing reports for school! Hope you're all well! Can't believe next Sunday i will be in 3rd tri!

As far as prams go we went for the bugaboo bee. It folds small enough for our car as there'll be 6 of us in the car!


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Young and Noo - great bump pics!!! Looking good!!

:thumbup:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Loving the bump pics girls. I'm going to take my next one at 25 weeks n think you'll see a big difference! I def feel a big difference!

I bought some nursery bedding etc today :) decided we wanted something with colour which is hard to find when you don't know the gender. Found a lovely wall sticker to add some colour to the cream walls https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+skip-hop-treetop-friends-wall-stickers-in-skip-hop+b1182 and then found some bedding at dunhelm mill https://www.dunelm-mill.com/m/shop/sleepy-owl-bedlinen-collection-b143330 

Just can't wait to get the room cleared and painted so that we can set it all up! We need to fit a new bathroom first so it'll be August before we get around to it I suppose!


----------



## Noo

WannaBtheMum said:


> Loving the bump pics girls. I'm going to take my next one at 25 weeks n think you'll see a big difference! I def feel a big difference!
> 
> I bought some nursery bedding etc today :) decided we wanted something with colour which is hard to find when you don't know the gender. Found a lovely wall sticker to add some colour to the cream walls https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+skip-hop-treetop-friends-wall-stickers-in-skip-hop+b1182 and then found some bedding at dunhelm mill https://www.dunelm-mill.com/m/shop/sleepy-owl-bedlinen-collection-b143330
> 
> Just can't wait to get the room cleared and painted so that we can set it all up! We need to fit a new bathroom first so it'll be August before we get around to it I suppose!

Oooh I'm having Koalas in my nursery CLICK ME. I'm just not sure what colour to paint the walls. Its the box room and is currently cream. I wasn't sure whether to go for a pale warm brown or a pale green... Hmm.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Those stickers are really cute Noo. Ours needs painting but I have some cream left over from painting another room so no decision to be made. It's so nice to be planning a nursery :) can't wait to see how it all looks when it's finished


----------



## Jaynie82

Yes hoping to book nct classes. have heard mixed reviews but I think it would be a great chance to meet others in a similar position. None of our friends have had babies yet so feeling out on a limb!


----------



## Noo

Jaynie82 said:


> Yes hoping to book nct classes. have heard mixed reviews but I think it would be a great chance to meet others in a similar position. None of our friends have had babies yet so feeling out on a limb!

NCT classes are a great way to make friends and gain information - Though do remember to keep a fairly open mind as they tend to be quite forceful in their views regarding what you should/shouldn't experience when all pregnancies/labours/recoveries are individual xx Enjoy xx


----------



## Noo

Eeekkk I've been looking at my 23 week bump pic and no wonder we get backache! How AWFUL is a pregnant woman's posture and spine curvature?!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Asher

Aw, Noo, that's a lovely bump pic! 

I am feeling huge. I think I have popped all at once! I was very aware of it when I was doing my swim today. It's massive! And I'm already doing that rubbing my back thing! Ha ha! Lots more weeks to go yet, I forgot it got clumsy and cumbersome this early on!


----------



## YoungNImum

aw cute bump pic, i look and feel huge i need to lean over to see my feet lol id love to take a bare bump shot but iv an overload of stretchmarks which arnt very pleasant


----------



## Noo

YoungNImum said:


> aw cute bump pic, i look and feel huge i need to lean over to see my feet lol id love to take a bare bump shot but iv an overload of stretchmarks which arnt very pleasant

Pah! Take a pic - You've earnt your tiger stripes :) I currently don't particularly have new ones but my ones from my last pregnancy are starting to go pink and itchy. I have LOADS as I get MASSIVE... I've been doing the back rubbing for a while! My pelvis and hips are shot :( I hate being short :lol:


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Aw, Noo, that's a lovely bump pic!
> 
> I am feeling huge. I think I have popped all at once! I was very aware of it when I was doing my swim today. It's massive! And I'm already doing that rubbing my back thing! Ha ha! Lots more weeks to go yet, I forgot it got clumsy and cumbersome this early on!

Yup - I've no idea how I'm going to cope with another 17 weeks of getting massive :lol: Hoping to be taking it easy from around 32 weeks though as that's when I'm taking my maternity leave.


----------



## Asher

Ill be 34 weeks and 3 days when I finish for mat leave, not that I'm counting ha ha!! I've got a heavy clinic on Tuesday where we've got 8 people in who all need to be hoisted and man handled. I'm thinking it will be interesting, the team is used to letting me do the donkey work, but the risk assessment will be kicking in as my bump is gong to get in the way! I think they will be shocked at work tomorrow at how much I've grown in he almost 2 weeks I've not been in!


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Ill be 34 weeks and 3 days when I finish for mat leave, not that I'm counting ha ha!! I've got a heavy clinic on Tuesday where we've got 8 people in who all need to be hoisted and man handled. I'm thinking it will be interesting, the team is used to letting me do the donkey work, but the risk assessment will be kicking in as my bump is gong to get in the way! I think they will be shocked at work tomorrow at how much I've grown in he almost 2 weeks I've not been in!

The risk assessment will have officially kicked in as soon as it was completed and you'd informed them you were expecting. You can't do any lifting or manual handling really! I do find colleagues are more inclined to help you when they can physically "SEE" a pregnancy rather than just being aware of it!


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> The risk assessment will have officially kicked in as soon as it was completed and you'd informed them you were expecting. You can't do any lifting or manual handling really! I do find colleagues are more inclined to help you when they can physically "SEE" a pregnancy rather than just being aware of it!

Definitely true! We're so short staffed, I know all the NHS staff are, that I think it's easier to just "plod on" too as, like you say, people can't see it so they don't see that it's a risk or a problem, more an excuse. However, come Tuesday there will be surprises in store!! I stepped up to team leader role a year ago now, and I have carried them all, so to speak, so it's going to be a shock for them when they've got to do some heave ho!! And I think I will enjoy it!! And start counting down the weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> The risk assessment will have officially kicked in as soon as it was completed and you'd informed them you were expecting. You can't do any lifting or manual handling really! I do find colleagues are more inclined to help you when they can physically "SEE" a pregnancy rather than just being aware of it!
> 
> Definitely true! We're so short staffed, I know all the NHS staff are, that I think it's easier to just "plod on" too as, like you say, people can't see it so they don't see that it's a risk or a problem, more an excuse. However, come Tuesday there will be surprises in store!! I stepped up to team leader role a year ago now, and I have carried them all, so to speak, so it's going to be a shock for them when they've got to do some heave ho!! And I think I will enjoy it!! And start counting down the weeks! :happydance:Click to expand...

What do you work as? I find the NHS tends to run on the goodwill of the staff... I think if more people actually kicked up a fuss about being short staffed to a dangerous level then they'd get it sorted. But no, muggins like us just get on with it, cover the gaps and work late and without breaks for no pay. Pah! I do like my job though - When I'm not pregnant!


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> What do you work as? I find the NHS tends to run on the goodwill of the staff... I think if more people actually kicked up a fuss about being short staffed to a dangerous level then they'd get it sorted. But no, muggins like us just get on with it, cover the gaps and work late and without breaks for no pay. Pah! I do like my job though - When I'm not pregnant!

By trade I'm an Occuptional Therapist, but I've worked in a wheelchair and seating service for the last 12 years. I'm now team leader so I see the complex patients, so babies up to older adults with complex physical disability. I love that part of it, it's the management I don't like. We recently moved trusts and integrated with another local service, and there are massive changes, and I feel pressure from above to do things managerially that my clinical head does not agree with at all. :nope: but I can't see myself having the same level of passion for any other job, so I'll stay put for now!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

As a teacher I'm finishing for summer in 7 weeks when I'll be 31 weeks but I'm going back in Sept for one week to hand over my role to mat cover so I'll officially finish as 37.5 weeks. These next 7 weeks are going to be tough because I am starting to feel very tired already n usually I'm a very patient person but within 20 mins of going back to work today I was stressed and losing my patience with other staff! Same as with Nhs, in school it's just expected that you will work late and do things that are not part of your role, because it needs to be done, but that's exhausting on top of normal teaching and marking etc!! Sorry for the moan, having a bad day that started with my car breaking down on way to work n then a testing day!!! Going to eat dinner n watch some crap tv :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Wannabthemum I'm a teacher too and doing the same. Working the 1st week in September. Finish on Friday 6th and due date sun 8th so officially will be 39+5 when I stop work!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Wow that's close Maybe!! Lets hope that he doesn't decide to make an appearance a couple of days early!


----------



## Asher

It's so hard being pregnant and working I think. It's taking it out of me now. I am counting down the weeks, nobody is really that bothered that you're knackered and feeling hormonal and achy and stuff. I've got loads of achy twinges now, and I get the impression that nobody at work could care less! So long as the work gets done....... 
Sorry for the moan.
Wannab, hope you got your car sorted and you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm a teacher too! 2 weeks left of school for the summer then going back in September until the 20th- I'm due the 26th. I was going to stay until Sept 24th but if baby comes a bit early the paperwork is a mess to deal with. I'm going to be EXHAUSTED. (Grade 1 teacher!) Well, already exhausted and have a nasty cold from those little germ carriers. :(


----------



## maybebaby3

WannaBtheMum said:


> Wow that's close Maybe!! Lets hope that he doesn't decide to make an appearance a couple of days early!

Lol! With my first I worked right til my due date and went into labour the next day. With my next 2 I worked til 39w. So far no early comers!


----------



## maybebaby3

turtlemomma said:


> I'm a teacher too! 2 weeks left of school for the summer then going back in September until the 20th- I'm due the 26th. I was going to stay until Sept 24th but if baby comes a bit early the paperwork is a mess to deal with. I'm going to be EXHAUSTED. (Grade 1 teacher!) Well, already exhausted and have a nasty cold from those little germ carriers. :(

We still have 5 weeks of term left! I'm finding it tough. Ready for the hols, though with three kids its not going to be too restful :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher try to rest as much as you can, not that that's easy with 3 little ones!


----------



## Noo

I'm excited at the prospect of potentially being on maternity leave NEXT MONTH! Admittedly it'd be the VERY END of next month but I think I'd benefit from spending the summer with DS, trying to train the dog to leave the baby's things alone and avoid the 130 mile drive every day! It does feel a little early but I can't really see what else I can do as I don't think I can work beyond 32 weeks :(


----------



## Court28

I work in a supermarket, doing pretty physical work. Wont be on leave until 39 weeks, but am already struggling with the workload :(
No one there really understands at all, it gets sad when im so tired and having heart burn and back pain etc. 
Stupid work.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Just noticed your ticker says you are getting married this weekend Court, good luck, have a wonderful day x


----------



## adopim

WannaBtheMum said:


> Just noticed your ticker says you are getting married this weekend Court, good luck, have a wonderful day x

 I second this! :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

My almost 24wk bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I think my bump is about the same size NIMum but I'm on no1 n you are on No3! Don't they say they get bigger each pregnancy!!! OMG I'm going to be huge by No3, you look great!!! :) I'm going to take my next pic at 25 weeks next weds


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw thank you I do feel huge, I hardly had any bump with my first a lot of people didn't even realise I was pregnant until I told them and that was at 30+week, but my little miss was only 5lb 12oz so that could explain that. With my 2nd I was bigger, and this time round I am sticking out a lot more but I think it will round out more than poke out maybe? Shall see about that tho lol


----------



## adopim

Lovely bump :)

I am also bigger now than I was at 24 weeks with my first. But the doctor told me to expect this one to be about a pound or so bigger than my first. We had our 24 week appt today and the nurse said the same thing as well. To expect at least a pound bigger. I really hope she doesn't go too much bigger tho! My first was 6lbs. :haha: but it is what it is, if she's healthy it'll all be worth it :)


----------



## Asher

Lovely bump! I may get brave and post one later ;)


----------



## adopim

The top picture is 24 weeks with my first (sorry the quality is bad, I took a picture of the picture on my other computer that doesn't have Internet, lol). The bottom one was taken last Sunday. Hmm, not only am I bigger this time (my belly button is already starting to pop and that didn't happen until about 28 weeks last time), but it looks like I'm carrying even higher this time too. 

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/F905C729-D833-426D-B6E8-95B95777C0B8-3996-000004C3F41C9983_zpsf890ca21.jpg


----------



## Noo

Aww lovely bump - 6lb is pretty much classed as underweight these days so I'd hope your baby will be a good 7lb :)


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> Aww lovely bump - 6lb is pretty much classed as underweight these days so I'd hope your baby will be a good 7lb :)

Thank you :)

6lbs is a tiny baby, I know DD1 was. I am hoping for at least a 7lb baby this time. :thumbup:
The only reason I'd be slightly concerned about her weight is if she got to be 9lbs or more. I don't have much in the way of hips, so that big of a baby for my body structure would greatly increase my odds of needing a C-section. When it all comes down to it, healthy is the most important though :)
(I totally did not mean to come across that I wanted an underweight baby)


----------



## YoungNImum

my first was 5lb 12oz my 2nd 6lb 12oz both born 3days early so maybe this little baby will fllow in there sisters feet come early and perhaps 7lb 12oz lol


----------



## Noo

YoungNImum said:


> my first was 5lb 12oz my 2nd 6lb 12oz both born 3days early so maybe this little baby will fllow in there sisters feet come early and perhaps 7lb 12oz lol

Hehe - I certainly hope mine isn't a lb heavier this time round! I initially asked for a section but I may compromise and ask for an earlier induction and be delivered at 39/40 weeks.


----------



## adopim

I may end up with an induction at 39 weeks. The way she kicks me indicates to me that she may be ready to see the world before that though(almost like she is attempting to kick her way out! :haha:) We're just going to play things by ear and see how it goes. Hopefully my fluid levels stay normal and my blood pressure stays down. The upcoming 3rd trimester is the real test for all that though!

I can hardly believe we are getting so close to that final trimester!


----------



## YoungNImum

cute bump adopim, both my girls i went into spontaneous labor altho thinking about it id rather go a little early than go over. you know if you have diabetes do they like to start you early? i dont but its just popped into my head (i have my test on the 4th july)


----------



## adopim

YoungNImum said:


> cute bump adopim, both my girls i went into spontaneous labor altho thinking about it id rather go a little early than go over. you know if you have diabetes do they like to start you early? i dont but its just popped into my head (i have my test on the 4th july)

Thank you :)

I didnt have GD last time and my test this time is in a couple weeks. I believe that if you have GD that they monitor the growth of the baby. I think they will induce early if baby is getting too big. 
In my case I was induced 9 days early due to low fluid and high blood pressure. And she had not gained any weight for a couple weeks so it was decided that it was better if she just came out.


----------



## Jaynie82

Young nimum at how many weeks do u have the test? Seeing the midwife on mon when I will be 25 weeks so just wondering if she will do it then. I know there is some differences depending on where u live. I'm originally from Northern Ireland and be back regularly to see family!


----------



## YoungNImum

my eldest was 2weeks behind in growth but they let me carry on till my due date but she came early, apart from her small weight and being tiny she was well and had no problems.

mine will be at 28weeks but its a day they only have people come in for the test as youv gotta hang around a few hours. what part of NI are you from? its the first time iv had to get the test and this is my third so im a little unaware of what the whole thing entails


----------



## Jaynie82

Oh interesting! We will see what Monday brings. Originally from omagh but been away 7 years. Was only supposed to be away 3 years then I said I would be back. That was before I met dh! Where are u?


----------



## Noo

Most hospitals will only do the GTT if you're overweight at booking. I am but my BMI isn't 35 so I don't get one. I just had a random glucose done at booking which was actually low!


----------



## YoungNImum

Jaynie82 said:


> Oh interesting! We will see what Monday brings. Originally from omagh but been away 7 years. Was only supposed to be away 3 years then I said I would be back. That was before I met dh! Where are u?

iv been reading on here alot of peoples is different tho, iv been told to fast before i go and ill be there at least 3-4 hours, , my BMI was high so thats why iv to get it down this time not everyone is offered it in the uk where i think in the USA everyone gets it done. :shrug: :coffee:

my OH is from England, so i went to live there for a while about 6-7 months with him but we both decided to come bk here, we have a lovely little cottege in the country now and hes been living here 5years and says hed never go back :haha:
i live outside Belfast near downpatrick.


----------



## adopim

The glucose test is standard for everyone between 25-28 weeks here. I believe it's common US practice, but I've only lived in Minnesota my whole life and the two OB practices that I have been to (one for my DD and my new office for this baby) it is standard to do the 1-hr test (no fasting). If that one is failed they move on to the 3-hr. I passed it in my last pregnancy and will be taking it in a couple weeks for this pregnancy but I'm not worried.


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all, hope everyone is well. I'm leaving work at 30 weeks on Drs orders. He said if I could promise to not walk around and just sit at my desk I could work until 34, but I couldn't so..... 6 more weeks for me.

Everyone has such great bumps! 


I'm feeling sorry for myself. Twins bumps are huge :(

Here's a comparison of my single pregnancy and this one. (24 weeks)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

It's all bump phantom :) looks great. I bet you are getting tired now! Only 6 working weeks tho :)


----------



## Phantom710

Thansk! :) I am so tired... I was a bit bummed at first about having to quit to early, but the more I think about it, the more I realize it will be nice to sleep in :)


----------



## Noo

Yay! I'm only working till 31 weeks. I've absolutely had enough. SPD is killing me and I don't really seem to be getting much let up at work either. Still asked to go fetch stuff which means going to the other side of the ward, back and forth, back and forth.... I just can't do it much beyond another 6/7 weeks. I may go off before that but on sick if needs be.


----------



## Jaynie82

Looks like the countdowns to Mat leave is starting! Ekkk! I'm hoping to work as long as i can to have more time on the other side but going to wait to see how i feel. So for me i have another 12 weeks max. If it gets too much i will go before then.

So had a midwife appointment this morning. All ok and got to hear the heartbeat again! She booked me onto some classes for the beginning of aug which will hopefully be a good addition to the nct classes. Stupidly though i forgot to ask about my mat b1. For the UK ladies when should we get this??? Seeing her again in 3 weeks and just need to get bloods done again the week before.

Noo love the pram. I'm hoping hubby will take me to Kiddicare at the weekend to we get ours! Think we will look at a quinny.

Oh, another one for UK ladies... Get down to Tesco. Pampers are changing pack sizes and many lines are half price in dumpbins. I got some today (Jumbo packs which be on 2 for £20 are £6 each). Hoping to go back tomorrow and get some more! It will be store specific though depending on stock


----------



## Noo

You can get your Mat B 1 from 20 weeks. I got mine at my 24 week appt though I'm yet to hand it into work as I want to photocopy it a few times and be sure of when I want to start my leave.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, how are you all? This weeks has been hard work, my pain in my right ribs is now practically permanent, whereas it used to get bad every few days before :( midwife had no appointments to see my during week25 so won't be seeing her until tues 25th, 27 weeks the next day! I don't think she'll be able to do anything about the ribs tho! 

Going to try swimming, any suggestions for uk shops that do maternity swimming costumes? (Uk)

Hope you are all well


----------



## Asher

Morning Wannab! Ew rib pain is rotten. 
I swim a lot. Decathlon do good value maternity swimming costumes. :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks Asher, I'll head there today x


----------



## Asher

You're welcome! Cheadle is a lovely pool, I spend a lot of my life there, 5 times a week at the moment! :)

I feel very nauseous today. I thought it was hunger but I've eaten now and still feel rubbish. I've cleaned everywhere, it's washing curtains time of year which means cleaning all round the tops of windows and stuff. I hate it! More of it to come too, have only done one set of curtains so far.
Trying to potty train Sam too, he was doing well yesterday but this morning he's not doing great. Argh!


----------



## adopim

Ugh, I cleaned this house pretty thoroughly when my DH's roommates moved out and my DD and I moved in but that was almost 8 months ago. It's definitely due for another thorough clean but I just haven't got the energy these days! 
I helped out by subbing for my friend's daycare (her and her husband are trying to do IVF and since it's the only way they could have a baby of their own I couldn't say no when she asked me to help) and I was on my feet pretty much all day and picking up one of the babies all day. I think I over worked myself because yesterday I was sick literally all day and my body just hurt all over. I feel a bit better today so I'm thinking that my body not being used to chasing 12 children around just did me in.


----------



## Noo

adopim said:


> Ugh, I cleaned this house pretty thoroughly when my DH's roommates moved out and my DD and I moved in but that was almost 8 months ago. It's definitely due for another thorough clean but I just haven't got the energy these days!
> I helped out by subbing for my friend's daycare (her and her husband are trying to do IVF and since it's the only way they could have a baby of their own I couldn't say no when she asked me to help) and I was on my feet pretty much all day and picking up one of the babies all day. I think I over worked myself because yesterday I was sick literally all day and my body just hurt all over. I feel a bit better today so I'm thinking that my body not being used to chasing 12 children around just did me in.

Take care of yourself.... Get some rest :)


----------



## adopim

I'm trying to take it as easy as I can with a 4 year old. Haha. I think the only thing I need to do today is a couple loads of laundry. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv cleaned the whole house from top to bottom done 3 trips to the dump with junk iv cleared out of rooms. Had to keep stopping as my back was aching, I been going mad mopping that much my mop snapped yesterday lol

MIL is here staying for a week she cme to visit going to be a long week :/


----------



## Noo

Eurgh! My bump feels very hard and high today. I've spent the entire day trying to push it down so I can catch my breath! :lol:


----------



## adopim

Noo said:


> Eurgh! My bump feels very hard and high today. I've spent the entire day trying to push it down so I can catch my breath! :lol:

Mine always seems so high! I'm right there with you. I can't seem to catch my breath either, but my asthma is acting up too so that just adds to it. Stinks!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Got the worst Monday blues!! After having a crazy crazy time in work the past few weeks, spent the weekend feeling knackered etc n planning out how to maximise the next few weeks at work before summer break so I can be ready to hand over for mat leave.... Went to work this morning n got the call that the ofsted inspection team will be in from tomorrow morning :( worst timing! I am literally in my knees anyway n now got an awful two days ahead waiting with baited breath to see when they will come and observe me! Talk about minimising stressful situations during pregnancy, I think this has been my hardest year in teaching!!! Stress!! Would appreciate any positive thoughts n vibes you lovely ladies can send my way


----------



## turtlemomma

WannaBtheMum said:


> Got the worst Monday blues!! After having a crazy crazy time in work the past few weeks, spent the weekend feeling knackered etc n planning out how to maximise the next few weeks at work before summer break so I can be ready to hand over for mat leave.... Went to work this morning n got the call that the ofsted inspection team will be in from tomorrow morning :( worst timing! I am literally in my knees anyway n now got an awful two days ahead waiting with baited breath to see when they will come and observe me! Talk about minimising stressful situations during pregnancy, I think this has been my hardest year in teaching!!! Stress!! Would appreciate any positive thoughts n vibes you lovely ladies can send my way

Don't worry! You'll do great! And just think, a few more weeks to go... :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

Eeek I've written my letter giving my manager notice of my intention to take maternity leave! Exciting! Less than 6 weeks to go now until I'm finished and my "baby box" has appeared!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are you all feeling? Can't believe we are at 3rd tri!! Feels like only yesterday I found this thread just after finding out I was pregnant!!! It's made me realise how much I've got to get done! As its number 1 I have no idea if I'll go early or late etc or even how my body will respond during 3rd tri! I'm basically giving myself 10 weeks to get everything finished in the house but also telling myself to expect baby in 1st week of oct so that I'm not disappointed if I do go late.... Eeeeeek I am so excited :)


----------



## adopim

It is crazy that we are all getting to third tri. Time sure flies, but I kept telling my DH that is was going to go faster than he thinks. This is #2 for me and since I am having another daughter I don't have too terribly much in the way of preparation. I cleaned and disinfected all the baby furniture (swing, walker, etc) and put the crib side back on (DD1 had been using it for a toddler bed but we have just moved her to a full size bed in the downstairs). I have pulled all the baby clothes but will wait to wash them for a few more weeks. 
I love bein pregnant but I'm getting antsy for September to come! I was induced with my first at 38+5 and I don't know if I will be induced again. If not, I have no idea when my body would go into labor. My life circumstances are so much different this time so I'm not sure if that will have an effect either. We'll see though!


----------



## oedipamass

adopim - welcome to week 27! I'm right there with you. : )


----------



## adopim

Thanks! I'm really excited. Getting to the home stretch :) 
I'm having another ultrasound next Thursday (going out of town and doctor wants to double check fluid, etc before we leave to make sure everything is good even though we are just going to the Wisconsin Dells which is only 4-4.5 hours from here). I was hoping to avoid more ultrasounds, but a part of me is excited to see how much baby has grown over the weeks it will have been since my 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## Noo

Eee how exciting, ladies! I'm counting down to my maternity leave now. I put my form in last week and have 5 more working weeks :) Hurray! We've been gathering "things" for Squidge but they're all still in the boxes and shoved in the garage extension until I finish and DH has 2 weeks holiday so we can sort it all out :) It's all starting to feel a bit real now. Especially now strangers are starting to ask when its due etc. Nosy buggers!


----------



## Asher

It is getting exciting! I've finished knitting my baby blanket and have got stuff to do a cardigan now. I'm also trying to teach myself to crochet, fairly unsuccessfully!!
Baby wise, I don't need much now, apart from the gorgeous changing bag I want and a new buggy board. There are things to organise with the cot going back up, crib and carrycot coming down from the loft, but most things are bought and sorted. Haven't thought about packing hospital bags yet, but will get onto that over the next few weeks.


----------



## Noo

Oooh I've just bought myself some crochet hooks to teach myself to crochet and make a blanket :) I'm not sure how successful I'll be as at the moment I can't even decide what wool/yarn is appropriate!


----------



## adopim

I used to crotchet years ago, but have since forgot how. If I wanted to I could probably re-teach myself. I think my sister said that knitting is harder than crotcheting (she taught herself to do both), so hopefully you feel the same and you have no trouble!

The hospital bag is on my list. Just because every pregnancy is different I want to make sure I'm prepared. I'll probably get to it around 30 weeks.


----------



## Asher

I'm finding crochet really hard! I think with knitting it seems easier as the stitches are right there on your needle, where with crochet you're picking them up as you go along. I've done about 4 rows now so going to keep practicing and see how it goes. I'm so tempted to just get the knitting needles out as I know more what I'm doing! Argh!


----------



## turtlemomma

Anybody taken in the past, or going to be taking birthing classes? I want to but its so expensive and insurance doesnt cover it... Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Noo

turtlemomma said:


> Anybody taken in the past, or going to be taking birthing classes? I want to but its so expensive and insurance doesnt cover it... Thoughts? Experiences?

I did with my first but won't be this time x


----------



## Asher

Ditto. I did with my first but not the second and third and not this one.


----------



## adopim

Sorry :( I never even took classes for my first.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm going to ask mw about them tomorrow, not sure if I've left it too late to sign up!


----------



## YoungNImum

i didnt take any classes either, altho i did read alot of baby books which really prepared me with my first even my OH was reading the books to which was lovely

asher iv just finished a crochet blanket, and taught OH's mum to crochet while she was staying with us for a week, i find crochet alot easier than knitting, i havnt knitted anything in about 3 years, iv sold alot of mmy baby crochet hats people seem to love crochet stuff.


----------



## YoungNImum

some things iv crocheted
 



Attached Files:







crochet hat.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0









crochet 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









crochet santas.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0









crochet3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0









crochet4.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## adopim

Those are adorable!


----------



## YoungNImum

i do blankets and shoes aswell


----------



## YoungNImum

its something i like to do when my girls go to bed, plus it dosnt take that long i can have a hat done with in an hour


----------



## WannaBtheMum

You have all made me so ashamed of myself! I can't knit or crochet! I can just about sew!! I'm a very creative person and love the idea of knitting but never did any research etc on it!! I think I've found my hobby for the summer hols and the weeks if mat leave before baby arrives :) I'll be looking to you ladies for some tips tho


----------



## YoungNImum

its not for everyone none of my friends my age do it but my mum taught me and my twin sister when we where younger. I also make girls headbands altho not as big into that as i used to be tbh. if you have some spare time check out how to crochet on youtube the hooks are about £2ish sometimes less if you wont to give it a bash :)


----------



## adopim

I have no idea what happened to my crochet needles. I think they might've got lost somewhere in one of my moves over the last couple years. Lol
I do know how to sew, but I don't do that either anymore unless required to fix something torn (if it's even fixable).


----------



## Asher

Those are gorgeous NIMum! X


----------



## YoungNImum

thank you :) im going to attempt a baby cardigan starting it shortly. my twin sis was going to her hockey xmas dinner and there was a xmas jumper theme so i crocheted her the santas to knit onto a black wolly jumper it looked amazing! i also done some for my xmas tree i added some gorg ribbon to the top.


----------



## Noo

Hmm... I can't crochet... I can do one line of single stitches and then that is it... I've no idea how to move onto the next line :lol:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Its my birthday next week so I have been asked what I want from family members and a set of knitting needles, some wool and some basic patterns/starter kit are now top of the list. We have a really good knitting shop local so I might call in over the weekend and pick out some bits :)


----------



## Asher

Yay Wannab! I'm having trouble with the crochet tonight. I can't seem to get any of it right, not even holding the wool. That's not a good start!!


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Yay Wannab! I'm having trouble with the crochet tonight. I can't seem to get any of it right, not even holding the wool. That's not a good start!!

I've given up for tonight... I've mastered the chain stitch but have no idea what to do beyond that. I actually think I have my yarn and stitches too tight as I really can't see how to get IN the stitching to do the next layer. This video has been useful though... I just think my chain is too tight!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSzqZ3KrR5I


----------



## Asher

Thanks Noo. I will have a proper look and another attempt tomorrow, it's driven me mad tonight!! :(


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Thanks Noo. I will have a proper look and another attempt tomorrow, it's driven me mad tonight!! :(

I've actually thrown mine on the floor like an absolute child! :haha:


----------



## Asher

Noo said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Noo. I will have a proper look and another attempt tomorrow, it's driven me mad tonight!! :(
> 
> I've actually thrown mine on the floor like an absolute child! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I unravelled mine, swore at it and shoved it in the bag!! I've just watched that video, all these people make it look so easy! Tomorrow night and I'm going to come back with more patience and try again. I reckon the key is to get to grips with holding the wool how it best suits you to get the right tension. If it all goes wrong I'm knitting instead!
Night all, I'm off to dream "pick up the yarn , pull it through two, pick up the yarn, pull it through two"........ :sleep:


----------



## adopim

It took me a few weeks to really get the hang of it when I first learned. I remember getting really frustrated. No judgement from me on throwing it on the floor :haha: I probably did the exact same thing! 

WannaB: Yay for July birthdays! (Mine is in a couple of weeks :))


----------



## Asher

Well I've been practising with the crocheting, and.......

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag53/asherashton/null_zps1e043c21.jpg

I think I may be getting the hang of it!


----------



## adopim

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

Argh! I still can't do it! Is that a granny square? I've been trying to do single stitch as I prefer the look of those blankets but I just can't do it :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

To a non-knitter like me that looks amazing Asher! I can't imagine being able to do that! Looking forward to getting started in the next week or two!


----------



## YoungNImum

good job, i like the 2 colors aswell. i crocheted a little red waist coat undecided if i should crochet the arms on are not ill post a pic at some point. x


----------



## Asher

Thanks girls! I got the wool free in a magazine, there's another 5 colours, so I'm just gonna keep growing it round the edges to make a blanket I think!
Noo, what cracked it for me was the video you posted cos I got the hang of holding the wool how she did, and that really helped! I am dead pleased with my little self!!


----------



## YoungNImum

im looking forward to crochet this little baby some cute hats, my girls where well kitted out with all the snow we had.


----------



## Noo

Ack... I'm getting huge! :( My back is KILLING and no idea how I'll cope with another 13+ weeks growth! I definitely think I'm having another whopper! I've also gained 1lb this week so unless it falls off next week I think my weight is on the up though still technically 1.5kg under booking weight but doesn't make it feel any less depressing! 

On a plus note... I think I can crochet!!!
 



Attached Files:







27 Weeks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1









blankie.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Asher

Yay Noo! I love your bump pic, you look good! Baby is obviously doing well in there! 
And your crochet looks good! I think I have found something I really like now I can get the tension right on the wool. My granny square is coming along really well and I'm on the 4th colour! I think I prefer this to knitting! :)


----------



## adopim

Beautiful bump Noo :) I forgot to take my bump picture yesterday. I'll have to try to remember today. I hit 28 weeks yesterday and of course we are on a little vacation out of town. Lol


----------



## Phantom710

All these pics of crochet items and now I need to post some pics of what I'm working on and get motivated again.

I want to make blankets for these babies. I've started them both but not worked on them in weeks :dohh: But I think since I'm off work at 30 weeks I'll have more time then :)


----------



## turtlemomma

You gals have inspired me to go out and buy some yarn... I used to knit and crochet all the time- usually in winter since it gets dark so early here... but I think I want to make a blanket! Now, crochet or knit? That is the question! Oh, I also started felting little birds, think I'm going to make a mobile with them. :)


----------



## Asher

Pregnancy turns us into a hoard of nesting crafty people doesn't it!!


----------



## Noo

Coming along nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







Blankie 2.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Asher

That's fab!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That looks really good Noo! When I get my starter set I will post a pic of my first attempt, you will all realise how amazing your work looks :)


----------



## YoungNImum

asher just noticed your from manchester my OH is from there :)


----------



## YoungNImum

My almost 28wk bump picture and my completed crochet blanket for baby :)

Moo great job really love the colours you're using :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## YoungNImum

Be good if I added both pics duh! Pic of blanket added now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## YoungNImum

Ha to share one of my fab thing to crochet are these cute crochet horses
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

Love your pics NIMum! You are very talented at crochet! Bump looking gorgeous too.
I'm from Stockport, so just south of Manchester. Where's your oh from! Wannab lives literally just around the corner from me too! :)


----------



## Noo

YoungNImum said:


> Be good if I added both pics duh! Pic of blanket added now lol

What stitch is this? I've only really mastered the single stitch :lol: My holes aren't that big and my stitching seems tight so the blankie isn't that soft. Spose it's wind-tight!


----------



## YoungNImum

thanks i love doing it more so than knitting, i find it relaxing. and ever since i made that horse (my first attempt) iv been asked to make 3 more for family members. he's from Oldham, but moved here 5years ago.


----------



## YoungNImum

Noo said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Be good if I added both pics duh! Pic of blanket added now lol
> 
> What stitch is this? I've only really mastered the single stitch :lol: My holes aren't that big and my stitching seems tight so the blankie isn't that soft. Spose it's wind-tight!Click to expand...

crochet straight rows of shells thats what the stitch is called ( sets of 3 double crochets each) sets of 3 double crochets separated by a chain one. This is something very easy to do, even if you do not have any knowledge of the granny square.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

It's my b'day and having the loveliest day :) hubby woke me up with a huge bunch of flowers, had quite a nice day at work, moved back to my Ma n pa's tonight so that hubby can spend the weekend fitting our new bathroom so I am currently in the bath surrounded head high by bubbles listening to lovely music n baby is jumping around inside me :) I think it could be the best birthday ever :) I'm getting old


----------



## Asher

Aw happy birthday wannab! Enjoy!

I went to John Lewis today and bought bedding for the crib and carry cot, but also from clearance... A knitting bag!! Now I really look like I can do it!!


----------



## YoungNImum

i had my diabetes test yesterday the drink was vile! i had to take small gulps and hold my breath to stop myself bringing it back up, it didnt help that it was the color of pee :S they also had real trouble finding my veins to take the blood they needed, i was due to have 3 blood samples taking and got pricked 8 times cause they kept missing veins and ended up taking it from the back of my hand at one point which wasnt very nice. anyway they said i will got a phone call if i failed then i need to attend the diabetes clinic on Wednesday fingers tightly crossed i don't fail :)

on the plus side got some lovely burnt orange wool today just have to decided what to crochet now lol

28wks today :)


----------



## YoungNImum

oh hope you had a lovely birthday wannaBthemum :)


----------



## adopim

Happy birthday wannaB! :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are you all coping with the weather? I am not finding the heat a major problem except my feet have started swelling, I have cankles for the first time!!! At the midwife tomorrow so will have to mention it to her. Hope you are all coping


----------



## YoungNImum

im enjoying that the kids can run about in there summer clothes for a change, iv been feeling pretty sweaty tho which isnt very pleasant, but enjoying the heat while its lasting. 

I rang doctors about my whopping cough jab, so have that in 2 weeks time as only appointment available, back at the hospital on the 25th to see the consultant&scan, then get my anti D jab, then will find out if iv to go back for anymore appointments before baby arrives :)


----------



## Asher

I'm the same as you wannab! I love the warm weather, but not when I have to be at work in it! Yesterday was lovely, sat in the garden doing my crocheting, with my feet in the kids paddling pool. Today was not, sat in a boiling hot clinic room with no opening windows and one crappy fan!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Are you ladies on the fb page for ladies due in September?


----------



## Asher

Yep,I am! Claire Ashton. :)


----------



## Jaynie82

How do I get added??? X


----------



## Asher

Ooh Jaynie I don't know! I think search for the group September sweetpeas 2013 and then request to be added? X


----------



## YoungNImum

You have to be added by a group member Because its a secret group if you won't pm me your fb name an pic an I could add you


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies, I have truly got the knitting bug! I am making an owl toy, following a pattern that came with all the wool n needles etc, after I'd learnt how to cast on and change wool colour, started to make some progress :) granted this has taken me about 5 hrs so far but getting faster now :) hopefully I'll have it finished by mid week and I can move on to my next project, a blanket!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Noo

Yay! I'vre started my blanket again on a bigger hook and make it much wider. The stitching was too tight on my first attempt! This was it just as I was changing balls of wool last night.
 



Attached Files:







Blankie Mark 2.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

Looking good ladies! I finished my blanket last night, will sort out a pic. I've done some little booties today and I'm nearly done on a hat! I am hooked, pardon the pun! 

Health wise I'm a bit rubbish this week. Had asthma attack tues and am on steroids, now am on antibiotics for a UTI and iron tablets for low iron! I am rattling! Ha ha! Hope all okay with you girls. :)


----------



## Noo

Asher said:


> Health wise I'm a bit rubbish this week. Had asthma attack tues and am on steroids, now am on antibiotics for a UTI and iron tablets for low iron! I am rattling! Ha ha! Hope all okay with you girls. :)

Ditto, Ditto and Ditto! How weird! I've started seeing glittery shit over the last couple of weeks but my blood pressure is low rather than high (90/50) but it is highly irritating!


----------



## YoungNImum

Great work ladies, :) we had a lovely BBQ at ours on Thursday had some of the family over was real nice evening/night but we where up early Friday morning to go watch the 12th July parades and spent most of the day on my feet slowly cooking In the sun didn't sleep very well last nyt as my eldest dropped a wooden chair onto her toe when it slide and landed flat on her toe and it was turning black straight away so I slept on the spare bed with her last nyt as she was very unsettled due to the pain OH actually thought she myt of broke it but I managed to flex it back and forth without her squealing in pain so I think it was just the pulsing achy feeling from under her nail poor pet. So I'm of to my own be in a sec to cth up on a lot of sleep :)


----------



## Asher

How weird Noo! I actually don't feel too bad in myself, the Ashtma attack gave me a wake up call really, it's been so mad at work and I've been carrying on as normal in this heat. But the other stuff has mainly been causing me problems with my swimming. I've been aching and less able to get enough breath in, so that would explain it! I think it gonna take this week off as sick leave though, as DH may divorce me if I don't. He said he's just looking after us. :)

NImum hope your little one is okay, that pain is horrible!! X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sounds like you def need some time off Asher, esp before the madness of the 6 weeks hols starts! Most important that you take care of yourself at this stage. I have this week at work n then I'm off for the hols, I can't wait to be able to get some rest n I haven't really got any probs in my preg apart from the swelling feet n rib pain!


----------



## Asher

Thanks wannab you're right! I am going to Defo stay off this week. Chest been shocking today so not going to push myself to go in, don't get any better thought of for it! 
I'm not really getting any rib pain, which I've always had in previous pregnancies, but I think it's because this one is lying transverse so it's pushing sideways not up and down. I would like it to turn now really!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hola, feeling tropical in this heat :) 30 weeks today and feeling tired! Still living at my parents while the bathroom is redecorated, hubby thinks it'll be another 5 days! Looking forward to getting home. Only two more days and then I have a few weeks off :) here's my latest bump shot, 30 weeks today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Noo

30 weeks today! Feeling rather lethargic in this heat :( I don't like it! Here is my 30 week bump shot x Excuse the half made bed! Oops!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## YoungNImum

great bumps girls :)


----------



## Jaynie82

yep great bumps!


----------



## Asher

Lovely bumpage ladies! X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are you feeling now Asher? x


----------



## Asher

I'm a little bit better thanks wannab, still not great but I'll be back in work Monday for my last two weeks. I've come to the conclusion I'm not going to be 100% now anyway in this last few weeks run up, especially with the heat.
How's you? X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm really struggling with the heat the past couple of days. Hardly slept at all last night but finished work for summer today so at least I can try to spend some time getting my energy levels up. These last few weeks are def going to be hard, especially if we keep hitting these high temps! 

I have my first antenatal tomorrow morning :)

Glad you are feeling a bit better at least, what date are you starting mat leave?


----------



## Asher

I've got two more weeks in work, finish 31st July for a few weeks annual leave, then mat leave starts 8th September. Time is flying really!

Glad you're not feeling too bad, at least work's done now and you can chill out and actually enjoy the summer.

My friend gave me a huge bag of hand me down baby clothes yesterday. She had a little girl on Halloween last year but didn't know what she was having so bought all neutral stuff. So she's given me a bag of newborn, 0-3 months and 3-6 months vests and baby grows, with some odd other bits chucked in, all in really good condition! So I've just sorted them and put them with the things I had or have bought, and I now have a full chest of drawers of clothes! It's becoming very real!

Ah gotta go, the boys are up late with it being Friday, and they're driving me mad. The little one has just pinched the big one's t shirt and hidden it! Argh!!


----------



## Noo

2 more shifts! I'm SO glad as my pelvis is that bad that Coby had to come and help me get out of the bath today.... It just wouldn't work!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, how is everyone feeling in this final stretch! It's like I hit 30 weeks n pregnancy decided to get painful! Been to my docs n got some painful varicose veins, bought a support belt n been wearing it the last couple of days, made a big difference when I am wearing it. Been enjoying the first week of my hols, getting lots of sleep, but still living at my parents cos the bathroom refit is taking longer than expected. Heading up there now to start cleaning but it's going to be slow going with these pains. 

Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## Noo

Not too bad. Had my 31 week appt today. They can't seem to make up their mind if I'm measuring big or not! I was measuring 32 at 28 weeks and apparently I'm measuring 32 at 31 weeks too :lol:


----------



## YoungNImum

had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :S


----------



## WannaBtheMum

NiMUM, my baby was breech at 28 weeks but midwife said not to be concerned yet, I have my 31 week check on Tues n really hoping baby has turned. Bought a birthing ball under advice from midwife that sitting on it can encourage baby to turn downwards, I find it really comfy to sit on n just hoping its made a difference! I hope you get a good result at your next check.

It's quiet on here these days, hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## YoungNImum

i think alot of us are on the fb group also.

i had a look at my green folder at it says at my 20wk scan baby was breech although they never told me this, im back at 35wks for another scan so everything crossed the little monkey has wriggled about and is where he/she should be :S i hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Asher

I was only thinking this morning how quiet it is in here! I thought everyone must be busy with their knitting and crochet!! Mine's coming along quite well now! Made a cardigan last weekend! 

Sounds like we've got a few little monkeys here too. My baby is transverse, or was at my 28 weeks check. I don't think it's turned though. I'm spending lots of time on my ball too but no change! These little ones need to turn!


----------



## YoungNImum

it freaks me out abit thinking of having to get a section, i think because iv had two normal delivers it just seems all alittle strange to me, plus with having 2 younger kids already the thought of not being able to lift and play with them when i get home with new baby makes me abit sad tbh


----------



## Asher

That's exactly my thoughts NIMum. I need to be able to get back to normality as much as possible with the boys going back to school and Sam starting nursery too. I've had 3 normal deliveries so want a fourth! I know I sound selfish but there's so much I need to do! Plus it makes me feel sick that I might have an extended stay away from the boys in hospital, I can't stomach the thought!


----------



## oedipamass

YoungNImum said:


> i think alot of us are on the fb group also.

I started this thread and have tried twice to get on the FB page, but no dice. If anyone else wants to give it a shot I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Asher

Oedipamass what's your name? I'll try to add you.


----------



## YoungNImum

pm me your fb name ill add you to the group if you like? :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Yip asher so true, i think id be thinking about it all so differently if it was my first, but if it comes to it i suppose we would manage through as mummies do


----------



## Noo

I'm not on a facebook group page? Though I'm not searchable on facebook due to my job so would need to be sent a direct link.


----------



## YoungNImum

A link to the group can't be sent as its a secrect group which means only memebers can ad new people, so ideally you gotta be friends with someone already in tw group so thy can add you in. If you won't you could add me as a friend and I could add you in also


----------



## Noo

YoungNImum said:


> A link to the group can't be sent as its a secrect group which means only memebers can ad new people, so ideally you gotta be friends with someone already in tw group so thy can add you in. If you won't you could add me as a friend and I could add you in also

could you inbox me your name x


----------



## oedipamass

Just a tip for anyone trying to get on the FB: message your exact FB page URL instead of your name. I was emailing people my FB name for months before anyone could find me.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi everyone! Sorry I know I have been awol for quite some time now so i hope you are all healthy and doing well!

I am now 33 +5 and having a very difficult time. I am in constant pain and had absolutely nothing but complaints to write about which is part of why I was silent for so long! I think these babies may make an appearance sooner rather than later. 

How did everyone do in the heat? It was so bloody awful, wasn't it?!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Sunny, sorry to hear you are having a difficult time, you should still come and complain to us just to get it off your chest! The heat was hard work alright! Glad it's cooled down a little but gutted to have all this rain now! 
Have you finished work yet Sunny?


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Wannabe - I actually finished work at 28 +5 days. I couldnt go on anymore and they were supportive (I work for an organisation that supports vulnerable women so they could hardly say anything!!!). 

I just got back from an antenatal check with my GP and have another UTI - :growlmad: - ugh! :growlmad:I have been having so many intense contractions and some other symptoms so she seems to think I will go sometime in the next 2 weeks or so. I am 34 weeks tomorrow and I think the babies are both good sizes so that would be fine with me although really best to keep them in as long as possible!

Hope everyone stays cool tomorrow - its supposed to get hot again, at least in the southeast anyway. 

xoxo


----------



## Asher

Wow sunny! Very soon for you! Can't wait to see pics, are you in the FB group? X


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Asher said:


> Wow sunny! Very soon for you! Can't wait to see pics, are you in the FB group? X

Asher - I saw something about the FB group but it seemed confusing on how to join! Will read those posts and try to figure it out! 

I really need to take some more current photos!


----------



## Asher

I think if one of us befriends you on FB then we can add you. :)


----------



## Noo

Woah, the Facebook group is busy! I have to say I prefer our thread as we're all due around the same ish time. Some of those girls are almost a month ahead of me.


----------



## Asher

Hi Noo! Yep I like our late sept thread too. There's really only a few of us in here too though. The full September sweetpeas is really busy too. How are you getting on? Still crocheting? 

We're off on our hols to sunny/rainy South Wales today. I have downloaded vids to my iPad to crochet a little hoodie! Did a cardigan a couple of weeks ago. I need to post some pics really.

33 weeks today! My first baby was born at exactly 33 weeks and I've always found passing it in subsequent pregnancies really strange for some reason. I think maybe because I can picture the exact size of the baby in my belly! Odd!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Wow Asher, that was so early! I've been thinking loads recently about how baby's are born at this stage n how they look eye, it's so strange to think that there is a fully formed baby in my tummy!!! Did your others make it to due date? 
I have not been able to knit in this heat, I can't keep holding the wool!! I've one side of my toy owl finished so now I need to crack on with the second side, if its raining tomorrow I might make that my plan for the day :)

I like the FB group but there def is a lot going on in there, it's hard to keep up! 

Sunny- glad you are off work at least! Keep rested n hopefully the baby's will stay snug for a few more weeks, keep us posted


----------



## oedipamass

WannaBtheMum said:


> Wow Asher, that was so early! I've been thinking loads recently about how baby's are born at this stage n how they look eye, it's so strange to think that there is a fully formed baby in my tummy!!!

I have a friend whose daughter was born at 32 weeks, so it's been fun for my husband and me to talk about her and how well she's doing as we approach and pass (yay!) that milestone. At 1 years old, she seems like a normal little baby!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

It's good to know that babies born this early can go on to do well :) 
My hubby's cousin had her baby boy two weeks ago, even though she was due the week after me!!! She was 29 weeks!!! The baby is fine and already had all wires etc removed but I think he had to stay in hospital until 35 weeks! That freaked me out completely seen as I was due first, completely inspired me to start packing bags etc


----------



## oedipamass

Asher said:


> 33 weeks today! My first baby was born at exactly 33 weeks and I've always found passing it in subsequent pregnancies really strange for some reason.

How is that baby now? Did he experience any growth lagging or developmental challenges? All your kids are adorable in your avatar!


----------



## Noo

I'm not a member of the September Sweetpea thread - mainly as my EDD until my scan was either 30th September or 1st October. I only JUST squeezed into this thread :)

Yup! Still crocheting. Still doing the same blanket though. It's 200 stitches wide so tend to only do 3/4 lines and then put it away again as that takes me about an hour ish to do that! Much happier with the width of this one though and size of the hook. My first attempt was too tight and not wide enough. Got another two to make after this as Coby wants a blankie and then I want to do one for a girl at work who is due mid November so best get a move on! 

Got back from the lakes yesterday. It was lush! Bit rainy but we had a fantastic day on Windermere on Tuesday and rented a motor boat. Both Rich and Coby enjoyed their drive of the boat!


----------



## Noo

Anyone else having driving issues yet? I'm not impressed....
 



Attached Files:







Car.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

Thanks ladies, Archie's fine, tall and very geeky and clever! He does have some small issues, he's very specific and particular in his preferences and I do sometimes wonder if we have some autistic tendencies, but nothing interferes too much with his life so they're only mild. He's come a long way from being 4 lb 6oz! Bless him!!

We're in a caravan in South Wales this week so am on my phone as the wifi signal is dire!!


----------



## YoungNImum

cant half tell baby is breech, feels like he/she is going to burst out of the middle of my belly and just under my ribs ache so much :?


----------



## Asher

Ouch NIMum. I think mine is still transverse. I don't have any of my usual rib issues, more pushing out at the sides which is awful! These babies should be head down! Come on babes! 

It's throwing it down here again today. We're off to the cinema to watch despicable me 2.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Can you all actually tell the position of your baby? Sometimes I think I can tell and then I realise that I cant tell a head from a bum from a back to a....you get the point!! Also try to follow the line of one but cant tell if one body part belongs to one baby or the other! Am amazed when women can feel their tums and tell! What I do know is that they roll and turn like crazy sticking out their heads and bums, etc....


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah how was he film Asher this is the only one of my babies to be breech and it feels different as in how it feels from In side 

Sunny my scan showed us that babies head is right up In between my rib cage if I have a good feel I can feel a head sometimes a shoulder the lower I go the squisher my belly gets, every little movement I can feel and see a lot more than with my previous pregnancies. 
It's very uncomfy the past few days feels like he/she is pushing right out onto my bump and the top is always hard.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

YoungNI - aha - you had a scan! My last scan both babies were breech but I feel that they move so much and the shape of my belly has changed so cant be sure if they are still in that position or not!


----------



## Noo

Yup, I can feel exactly how my baby is laying. It's more difficult on myself than with other people but he's head down, his back is on the left hand side with his feet up the top on the right, his hands are sorta near my pelvic rim (also on the right) and he goes from being around 1-2/5ths engaged to head being free. I'm not sure he'll engage before labour being my second.


----------



## Noo

Bump Update
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## turtlemomma

My SIL is an OBGYN so I had her check baby position for me about a week ago. She said it was head down, rump up to the right, legs bent down with its feet on the left in the middle. I'm hoping it stays there! All my hiccups have been really low, jabbing feelings on the left, and big rolling movements all down the right side. Seems like the movements are fitting with what she said. 

Side note- I wish I had a midwife who would draw the baby on my tummy! Its so cool to see when people have this done!

Noo- your bump is lovely! So perfectly round!


----------



## YoungNImum

Sunny Monkey said:


> YoungNI - aha - you had a scan! My last scan both babies were breech but I feel that they move so much and the shape of my belly has changed so cant be sure if they are still in that position or not!

i think if the bulging/pressure feeling, from the top of my bump softens id no baby has turned as im sure it would be alot comfier than it is now lol for me and baby!


----------



## Snoopy26

Only just discovered this thread but wondered if I could join?

My name is Cheryl and I'm due on the 17th September, I am a first time mum and we're having a little girl who we have named Matilda/Tilly :)

As a FTM and a whimp with pain, I'm extremely nervous so any advice from anyone would be gratefully received!

How is everyone feeling?

Look forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## oedipamass

Welcome Snoopy!


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome snoopy :) best advice I can give is stay as calm as you can :)


----------



## Noo

Welcome Snoopy :)


----------



## Asher

Hi snoopy! I agree with NIMum, staying calm and just going with it is the best route! Once it's happening there's no stopping or turning back, so just go with your body and what you need at the time. 

I am sure this one of mine hasn't turned yet. I don't feel loads at the top of my bump or under my ribs, more low down and out to the sides, especially the left side. I feel all my hiccups low down. I really have no clue where s/he is though! I am going to let the midwife decide next Tuesday! I do want to talk to her about timings for wanting head down especially with me tending to birth early ish. If I go into labour between 36 and 37 weeks which I think is likely, and my last labour was just over 2 hours long, then I'll be worried about position. At my last check she said they wouldn't be concerned until 36 weeks. But that's possibly my labour time and I'm worried if it happens quick there'll be a problem. I need to chill, maybe it's already turned, or maybe it will turn when I go into labour. I'm an old fashioned gal,my waters tend to break first, so maybe that will do it!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That means you could have baby in a couple of weeks Asher!!! I am sure you are fully aware if that but OMG the thought that there will be babies on this thread as soon as that is crazy!!! Even though its only 7weeks to my due date, it still feels a long way off but I suppose it isn't really!!
Hopefully baby will have turned for you. You don't need the worry of it being breech if you think you could go early! 
When I was checked last week baby was head down and I think it's stayed that way so far. I can feel a lump that sticks out on the side of my bump and I think that's the bum, I get kicks on the sides and I can feel like rubbing at the bottom of my bump which i think is baby's shoulders and head wriggling around.


----------



## YoungNImum

Super exciting!! Do you live close to your hospital?


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey ladies- I have an iron question/rant... 

So apparently I am iron deficient. I have been taking a supplement since about 28 weeks but my levels have not gone up. I am supposed to take the pills 3 times a day with food, but I havent been super diligent because I don't eat 3 meals a day; I snack all day long. Then yesterday i learned that I cant take them with dairy products because they dont absorb. Well, I eat a LOT of dairy! String cheese, yogurt, cottage cheese, cheese and crackers, etc... So today I was really good and had a PB&J sandwich with a banana for breakfast (NO DAIRY!) and a cup of coffee. :coffee: As I'm enjoying my lovely meal I read online that COFFEE can also inhibit absorption!!! ARGH! I feel like I can't win here... :shrug:

Any advice? Encouragement? I'm on the verge of a breakdown... :cry:

PS- I know a lot of people give up coffee while pregnant but my dr. says 2 cups a day is fine.


----------



## Noo

You're meant to take iron supplements with vitamin C and avoid caffeine for an hour either side of taking it. Ideally I'd add in an iron rich water (like Spa Tone) which I mix into orange juice and have that as my morning drink with breakfast. I can't tolerate iron tablets at all so my iron supplement is purely from Spa Tone. Is this available where you live? Definitely introduce more vitamin C - It increases absorption.

This is Spa Tone - You may have something similar where you live.


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks Noo- I am taking a vitamin c supplement with the iron pills to help with the absorption... I'll have to look into the Spa tone... 

I'm just so frustrated that my dr. didnt tell me to avoid any of these things when she prescribed the iron originally. ](*,)


----------



## Court28

I have the same issue with my iron pills.Mine are only once a day but almost the only thing I drink with my meals is milk!! Its been really annoying having to remember not to have milk with it, I usually take it with a glass of orange juice now but I agree-it is very frustrating!!!


----------



## Asher

I take my iron tabs with fresh orange juice. I haven't had my levels retested but my symptoms are much improved so I guess it's being absorbed. 

Wannab, I know, scary hey? Although to be honest if I go much over 37 weeks I'll be shocked! NIMum, we live about 6 miles or so from the hospital. In rush hour it's a good 40 minutes but in quiet times its about 10-15 mins so not too bad. Last time though, I left home at 9.30pm having not too bad contractions at all, and arrived there at 9.45 almost 7cm dilated! And at 11.30 he was here! So I don't want to go any quicker than that!

Yesterday afternoon and evening I had intense and quite frequent BHs so I am wondering if baby has turned and is putting that cervix pressure on. I hope so!


----------



## Jaynie82

Haven't been online for a little while as its been a busy time! I'm bridesmaid this weekend which I'm slightly worried about. All other 3 bridesmaid plus the bride (sil) are staying on the fri night so as well as sorting the nursery we have been sorting the house. Can manage all that its work that is the issue. 
So my mat leave cover is in place and I am handing stuff over but it's my boss. She has turned into a total cow this week and I feel I am reaching breaking point. She keeps taking about all these things I need to do before I go. Putting it in context I have 12 working days left and my intention is to complete the handover and tie up any loose ends. When would I be starting new projects?? I have been counting down the days away but this is making me want to finish earlier. 
Have had a really sore tummy all day and pressure. It got to the point were I left the office and worked from home this afternoon. She has since emailed me a shitty note and its been enough to reduce me to tears. Due to be on a half day hol tomorro to prepare for the wedding but she has also put a meeting in from 9-12 which I know will run over. I've decided I'm not goin in tomorro as I can't take anymore this week. I'm also off morning and feel I will be able to speak to her on tues on everything that's happened. 
I think half of the pain is pressure of the baby hopefully engaging but I also think it is stress related. 
Sorry for the moan xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Jaynie, sounds like you've loads on your plate at the mo! I would def stay home tomorrow and use the morn to rest before everyone arrives, do not check your work email and give yourself a few days break. On Tues have a plan for your meeting with the boss to discuss the expectations for your work load before leaving, by the time Tues is over you'll be down to single figures and you might not be feeling as much pressure with the wedding over etc

Good luck and enjoy the weekend :)


----------



## Jaynie82

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hey Jaynie, sounds like you've loads on your plate at the mo! I would def stay home tomorrow and use the morn to rest before everyone arrives, do not check your work email and give yourself a few days break. On Tues have a plan for your meeting with the boss to discuss the expectations for your work load before leaving, by the time Tues is over you'll be down to single figures and you might not be feeling as much pressure with the wedding over etc
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the weekend :)

Thank u for the advice! I def will be speaking to her on tues. it's going to be a life changing experience with a LO and I want to enjoy my last few weeks in work not dreading it and feeling harassed x


----------



## Snoopy26

Thanks for all the welcomes! :)

Can't believe how fast time is flying now, for me anyway! 35 weeks next Tuesday, eeeek! I have my first and only antenatal class tomorrow so a little nervous for how that will go. Anyone else attended anything recently?

I'm also low on iron so take one tablet a day with orange juice! I often forget though...whoops! x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Snoopy
I've got one antenatal class left next Weds, had three so far and found them really useful. DH came to the first 3 with me n he found them interesting too. He'd have to take time off for the last one so I'll go alone. Is yours a full day? Mine have been two hours each


----------



## turtlemomma

I waited too long and couldnt get into any classes ANYWHERE! :( I ended up ordering some Dvd's- hopefully they suit the purpose... REALLY bummed about it. :(


----------



## Snoopy26

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Snoopy
> I've got one antenatal class left next Weds, had three so far and found them really useful. DH came to the first 3 with me n he found them interesting too. He'd have to take time off for the last one so I'll go alone. Is yours a full day? Mine have been two hours each

Is that with the NCT? Glad you have found it useful, what sort of topics do you cover?

It's just one 4 hour workshop but its tailored for couples and first time parents so should be good :)


----------



## Noo

I won't be attending any classes this time round.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

It's run by the local NHS midwives Snoopy. The sessions have been good, we covered preparing for labour and natural pain relief, e.g massage, then we covered stages of labour inc when to go to hospital, medication that would be available and the different complications that could arise and how they would be managed, last session was breast feeding and my next session is with the health visitor and I think it's about bonding with baby, how to put baby to bed etc

Even though I have been very involved with my sisters 3 children, as a FTM I have learnt a lot during the session, as had my husband


----------



## turtlemomma

Need advice- We are not planning to have our baby sleep in the bedroom with us as our room is so small we can barely walk around the bed as it is! Our nursery is 3 steps from our room and the crib will be about 5 feet from the door- probably a total of 15 feet from our bed (if that)... I know your supposed to have your baby in the same room for at least 6 months- but I absolutely don't see it working! Help!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

You have to do what is best for you and your baby. Is there anyway you could have baby in your room for the first few days while you get used to baby being there? You have to set up in the way that best suits you and baby and if you know that it means baby going in the next room then that's what you should do.


----------



## Noo

Hmm... I wouldn't be comfortable having my baby anywhere other than in my room. I'll have to climb over the bed to get out with the basket in with us but so be it.


----------



## oedipamass

Have you considered a cosleeper like this: https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infant-Rest-Assured-Sleeper/dp/B004J7VHVG


----------



## Phantom710

How is everyone feeling??


Welcome snoopy (delayed, sorry).

Turtle--- have you considered co sleeping the first bit? Or maybe getting a basket for baby so it's easily moved when you need to walk around?


----------



## turtlemomma

I really like the idea of the cosleeper- I was also thinking that I have a chair tucked in the corner of my room that I can take out and may be able to SQUEEZE my pack n play in... I would feel much more comfortable with baby being in sight. I guess Ill just figure out how to make it work. :)


----------



## bcp721

Hello! My baby boy is due September 23rd, but I feel like he's gonna be sooner than that. My belly hasn't dropped, but he is head down and constantly headbutting my cervix (his hiccups are just above my pubic bone). This is my first, and I'm not exactly ready! I don't know the first thing about being a mom. I don't even know how to put a diaper on, let alone care and nurture a life that is 100% dependent upon me :/


----------



## Noo

Hi! I wouldn't worry too much about nappies... They'll show you how to do all that in the hospital and I'm pretty sure you'll put plenty on backwards/too loose and end up in a mess.... We all did :) It's how you learn!


----------



## Court28

Im beginning to get very nervous about him being here too. I have wanted him all my life and now that he is a month a bit out from turning up, im scared crapless! All normal feelings im certain- we will all learn and adapt to be the best mummies we can be!


----------



## turtlemomma

So, rearranged some furniture in our bedroom and MADE the Pack n play fit! We are going to use it as the baby's bed for the first couple months- at least till I go back to work in January. Thanks everyone for your help! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey everybody! I can't believe some of you are full term!!! I've got 5 days still but baby needs to stay put at least until the 15th (38+3) as DH will be out of town... How is everyone feeling? Any signs of impending labor yet? Getting closer! XOXO :hugs:


----------



## adopim

No signs for me yet. But tomorrow marks 37 weeks. DH wants her to stay another two weeks.... I'm hoping she decides to come a bit earlier... Haha.


----------



## oedipamass

adopim - Full Term at midnight! Yay for us!


----------



## Asher

Full term yesterday for me, and the longest I have have done in last three pregs is 37+4.... I think I'll go slightly longer this time....


----------



## src

37 weeks today and so ready for this little guy to come out. I was a "roomy one centimeter" at my last doctor's appointment Monday and my doctor seemed pleased with that as I'm a first timer. Of course, she also followed that up with "or you could walk around like that for five more weeks, yet!" Would be nice if babies adhered to a set of rules!


----------



## turtlemomma

I don't know about everyone else but I felt pretty good up until about 34 weeks- then suddenly I started developing strange and almost unbearable pregnancy side effects- crazy painful lockjaw that hurts in my ear when I chew, and my right hand is numb pretty much all the time now... 

I also found out not more than 3 hours ago that I am positive for Group B Strep. I'm hoping for a natural birth and am going to be really bummed if they decide to induce me in order to do the antibiotics when (if!) my water breaks before active labor... Anyone have experience with this? I'm a little scared...


----------



## adopim

I'm still feeling pretty good. I do get random pressure in my lower abdomen but if I lie down it goes away. I will find out my Group B Strep results on Wednesday. I have no experience with it though as I didn't have it last time. 

Yay, full term! I'm officially giving this baby girl her eviction notice effective today! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

I still have skittle but till I get to term eekk! Feel and look like baby will come any day tho,(ill probably go over :( )


----------



## YoungNImum

36+1 bump pic :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Belle1981

Hi Ladies! I know I've been a horrible group member so I'm sorry to any of you that remember me lol. 

I"m currently 36 w 3 d and feeling really ready to have this baby! 

I was hoping to post a picture but have no idea how


----------



## Belle1981

YoungNImum said:


> 36+1 bump pic :D

You look fantastic! Not saying you are but I stay in my pjs as long as I can every day haha.. going to have to start getting up and looking good in case I go into labour!


----------



## turtlemomma

Bump pics! Yes!!! More! I'll put one up as soon as I hit 37 weeks on Thursday. :)


----------



## adopim

Here is my 37 week bump photo taken on Sunday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/image_zps84a4d6dc.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

Belle1981 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 36+1 bump pic :D
> 
> You look fantastic! Not saying you are but I stay in my pjs as long as I can every day haha.. going to have to start getting up and looking good in case I go into labour!Click to expand...

some days i dont get dressed at all, especially if i have lots of cleaning to do as id rather do it in comfort lol i normally just wear leggings or jogging bottoms during the day as the girls like to play in the garden and go do the rounds at the horses with me :thumbup:

adopim lovely bump and not a stretch mark in sight lucky duck! x


----------



## YoungNImum

turtle would love to see a bump pic :) x


----------



## Asher

Lovely pics ladies!
I am more pregnant today than I have ever made it before! I am 37 weeks and 5 days! Me and DH dtd last night and it set off some really strong contraction action. I don't think I'm too far away now, which is equally scary and exciting!
Hope we're all ok. X


----------



## turtlemomma

So exciting Asher! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## Asher

Boo I'm still here! I think more DTD is needed to kick things off!


----------



## turtlemomma

Go Asher go! :sex::thumbup:


----------



## turtlemomma

I forgot I was going to post a full term bump pic! 37+2!
 



Attached Files:







photo-35.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Asher

Lovely pic Turtlemomma! 

Still no sign for me, things have calmed down. Might try the old :sex: again this morning as the kids are at a sleepover, then go for my swim. Out baby, now!!


----------



## turtlemomma

How are things going Asher? Any new developments?

Anyone else having labor signs yet or trying to get labor going?

AFM- baby is dropping... yesterday I was having horrible sciatic pain in the back of my thigh through my groin area- still working until Friday... :( DH is out of town until Saturday night and I just hope baby stays put! I'll be 38+2 when he gets back so its unlikely anything will happen... you just never know!


----------



## Asher

No change Turtlemomma! Long day of pain on Sunday which developed into a big fat nothing! So still here, more pregnant than ever before! A week longer than my longest now! Woo hoo! :)


----------



## Court28

Spent most of my 37th week hoping for labour, but all I got was the flu boooo!
Hoping I will feel better soon- have been feeling horrid for a good 3 days now. 
Definitely one way of taking your mind off labour symptoms haha


----------



## turtlemomma

Court- being sick while 37/38 weeks pregnant does not sound easy! Yesterday I was thinking about what it must feel like to be in labor and have a flu at the same time- FX youre healthy by then! :hugs:


----------



## Court28

Am feeling so much better today thank goodness! Cant believe its only 12 days til my due date :o


----------



## YoungNImum

still pregnant here aswell, hopefully a few of these babies appear soon! x


----------



## Belle1981

Well I'm 38 weeks today and absolutely miserable. I need to vent lol

We have four rental properties and had 3 of those being moved into on Sept 1st. 2 of them are causing a lot of problems. Our 4th tenant gave notice on Sept 3rd about moving out on the 1st and I've finally just found a new tenant. All of this is on me because my husband works out of town and is working a 9on 5 off schedule. It's a lot of work when you're feeling normal!

I got mastitis and had to start taking antibiotics. I was really sick with flu like symptoms from it. The antibiotics then gave me mouth thrush so I have a sore swollen tongue and throat as well. I have constant braxton hicks, my belly hurts and walking is difficult. I"m still on anti nausea medication but still feel sick most of the time

My midwife did a stretch and sweep yesterday and I've been spotting ever since. She says it's normal but it's just another thing on my list at this point.

My dad was in a really bad accident two years ago and has a severe brain injury that affects his personality. He's very mean & hurtful & at times violent, not at all like he used to be. He always messages us really hurtful things and did that again today. Him and I were the closest before his accident.. I could go on and on about this one topic for hours easily!

Today we got a letter in the mail from the bylaw officers saying our neighbors complained about our dog. Our backyard backs on to someone else's, they have a puppy that's always barking and whining, we don't care, it's a dog, that's what they do! Our other neighbors hate us for some reason so they reported it saying that its us. Anytime our dog barks we make her come inside.

Our heatpump broke a couple of days ago and the weather has been 30 degrees. It's so hot and I can't handle it. I tried to be handy and fix it without having to incur another bill but it doesn't seem to be working. I just don't wnat to deal with it!

I just can't take anything else right now. I've been crying for two days. I do have a really great family and husband. My family can only do so much and my husband is making a huge sacrifice for us working so far away. I feel so at the end of my rope right now and need things to start looking up for me :(


----------



## turtlemomma

Belle :hugs: SO sorry you are dealing with all of this- Is your OH planning to be home when you have the baby for a bit?


----------



## turtlemomma

Had my 38 week appointment today! It also happened to be my last day at work. :) 

I was a bit surprised that they didnt check my cervix or anything today. :shrug:


----------



## Belle1981

turtlemomma said:


> Belle :hugs: SO sorry you are dealing with all of this- Is your OH planning to be home when you have the baby for a bit?

He's home on the 18th and will be here for a month so that will be wonderful. Took a break and headed out to a resort my sister is staying at for a play and swim. Much needed and felt great :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Swimming sounds nice... I'm glad you got a bit of a respite and even more happy to hear that your OH will be home for a month. <3


----------



## Asher

Hugs belle, sounds a very tricky situation, and not one you need at the moment! 

I had my baby on Friday the 13th, quick story to follow:......
I went for my swim as planned, and had some discomfort whilst I was swimming, only planned to do 30 but ended up doing 50 instead to try and get more discomfort! Then I came home and was a little bit achy but nothing more. DH suggested DTD to help if I had managed to get things moving, so we did. Had some tea and then went to bed about 11, with a bit of discomfort but went to sleep. Woke up at 12.15am with mild pain but thought it was nothing much, went to the loo and had a pink show, then from 12.25-12.30 they got quite strong and I finished packing my bag, told DH to ring his mum quick and rang the hospital. Literally 12.45 ish I was saying it was getting bad and we really needed to go. Waters started breaking on the loo and then carried on in the car (car seat was sopping wet!), had to ring triage on the way in to tell them that there would be no way I could get into them as I was scared things were happening really quickly. They said they would get a delivery bed ready and met me at the door. Water all over the lift, the reception, the corridor, had to take my shoes off and wade in!! Got examined at 1.30 on arrival, and was 8-9 cm. She advised me to lie on my back so they could attempt to slow things down slightly in the hope of getting the antibiotics in for the group b strep, but even when they got the drip up I was too sweaty for the plasters to stick so the cannula kept coming out and the drip wouldn't run through. At about 2.10 I said I needed to get onto my (scabby) knees, cos I was resisting pushing really badly, party through fear! In the end I just went with it, and out flew Olly! Midwife didn't even have her gloves on, delivered him with a towel that DH ran out to get!! And there he was, little Olly Thomas (I got my way with the name). It was all very surreal, I didn't expect it to happen quite so quickly, I had very little control over the whole thing. I missed a few things out of my bag because leaving the house was so rushed and frantic!! 

So we got home about 5.45 yesterday evening. DH and the boys came to pick us up from hospital, it was very sweet. My parents and the in laws came round for the quickest squeezes of Olly in his first day, then me and the boys bathed and changed him into clean clothes which they loved. Then the little horror decided to be awake and not put down til midnight! Bless, he slept then til 5.15, fed, then went back down and is still there squeaking away in his crib. He's a little star, it's odd having 4 children! Sam's not doing too badly, a little jealous and a bit like a bull in a china shop, but we'll get there.


----------



## turtlemomma

Oh my gosh Asher! I'm so excited for you! I know it was a whirlwind, and probably not ideal, but you are lucky to have such an easy quick labor! Congratulations!!! When you have time (haha), we want pics! :hugs: :flower:

First baby on our thread you guys- This is so exciting and making it all so much more real! 

Nothing really happening yet for me... More Braxton Hicks and lots of pelvis discomfort as baby is dropping but thats about it. DH will be home tonight and I'm done with work so I'm giving baby the OK to come anytime. Maybe some DTD tonight and a LOOOOOOONG walk tomorrow up some big hills... :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1981

Yay congrats on the safe and quick delivery!!! I wish mine would come early, any day after Thursday would be great because my husband will be home. Who has the next due date?


----------



## turtlemomma

Still havent packed bags- Probably should do that. Almost everything else done except cleaning the house! Come on baby! Still not even a single contraction. :( 

How is everyone- nearing due dates for a few people...


----------



## Court28

In so much constant pain in pelvis I just wish he would come already. Am getting so sick of sitting around waiting, yet im always too exhausted and sore to actually do anything haha.


----------



## turtlemomma

Court, I'm sorry to hear your so sore...I hope he comes soon!!! I'm a bit sore but super antsy so I keep trying to be productive and then find myself in public huffing and puffing and wheezing and groaning- people are probably looking at me wondering if I'm in labor and if they should help!

PS- I'm on maternity leave now and bored out of my mind- sorry to post so often. :) I also made up reasons why I had to go into work today for a bit! :wacko: DH wasn't very happy with me...


----------



## adopim

Our baby girl made her appearance yesterday. We'd been monitoring my fluid levels and yesterday it dropped to a concerning low. Went to the hospital for induction. Received pitocin at 1:30pm and active labor started about 1:45-2pm. My water was broken by the doctor at 4:30pm an internal check showed about 3cm & 80% effaced. An hour later I was complete and baby was coming. She was born at 5:32pm while I was waiting for my epidural... 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long :)


----------



## turtlemomma

adopim- Congratulations! So happy lil girl is healthy!:happydance:

2 down...

AFM- Dr. appt today... 25% effaced and 1cm dilated. Guess we all have to start somewhere. :wacko: had some bleeding after the Dr. checked things out but that went away.


----------



## Asher

Turtlemomma, 1cm gotta be better than 0cm. Exciting times ahead!

My little Olly is one week old today! :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Asher said:


> Turtlemomma, 1cm gotta be better than 0cm. Exciting times ahead!
> 
> My little Olly is one week old today! :)

Happy 1 week old birthday to baby Olly! :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

Aw how lovely Turtlemomma! Thanks! Xx


----------



## Belle1981

adopim said:


> Our baby girl made her appearance yesterday. We'd been monitoring my fluid levels and yesterday it dropped to a concerning low. Went to the hospital for induction. Received pitocin at 1:30pm and active labor started about 1:45-2pm. My water was broken by the doctor at 4:30pm an internal check showed about 3cm & 80% effaced. An hour later I was complete and baby was coming. She was born at 5:32pm while I was waiting for my epidural... 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long :)


Yay congrats! I'm due on Friday and feel like it could be any day now. It hurts to walk, I have constant tightening in my belly and sometimes shooting pains. My back hurts and it always feels like I have to go #2. I believe my belly has dropped too..... now it's just the wiating game I guess


----------



## turtlemomma

Adopim! I missed your post somehow! Congrats! I saw that Noo had her baby as well... Wow, getting there ladies, getting there! Kinda unbelievable...

I've been having contractions all day so hoping that means something has started for me!


----------



## Asher

Turtlemomma are you on the FB page? Sorry if I already asked you that, me post preg brain is worse than my pre preg one!! There's lots of chat on there pre and post birth. :)

Hope it's pmg too long for you now!


----------



## turtlemomma

Asher said:


> Turtlemomma are you on the FB page? Sorry if I already asked you that, me post preg brain is worse than my pre preg one!! There's lots of chat on there pre and post birth. :)
> 
> Hope it's pmg too long for you now!


I'm not on the facebook page- thats probably why I'm mostly the only one here! Everyone else has gone elsewhere- Ha! Kinda funny actually. :dohh: How do I join? My fb username is Dena Bonn just in case I have to be invited to join...

And I have serious preggo brain as well, I said I missed Adopim's announcement but I congratulated her and everything! :wacko:


----------



## adopim

turtlemomma said:


> I'm not on the facebook page- thats probably why I'm mostly the only one here! Everyone else has gone elsewhere- Ha! Kinda funny actually. :dohh: How do I join? My fb username is Dena Bonn just in case I have to be invited to join...
> 
> And I have serious preggo brain as well, I said I missed Adopim's announcement but I congratulated her and everything! :wacko:

Haha, I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Asher

Is your profile pic you with an iPhone to your eye? Let's find out how you get added and then you can chit chat! :baby:


----------



## turtlemomma

Asher said:


> Is your profile pic you with an iPhone to your eye? Let's find out how you get added and then you can chit chat! :baby:

Yep! Thats me! :) Whats the name of the group? Maybe I can request to join?


----------



## Asher

turtlemomma said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Is your profile pic you with an iPhone to your eye? Let's find out how you get added and then you can chit chat! :baby:
> 
> Yep! Thats me! :) Whats the name of the group? Maybe I can request to join?Click to expand...

I think it's BNB September Sweetpeas. Try and join, and if not I'll add you as a friend and then try and add you to the group. :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks Asher! Gonna try it now-


----------



## Asher

Turtlemomma I've discovered it's a secret group. I will add you as a friend and then add you to the group.... Expert a friend request from claire ashton. :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Asher said:


> Turtlemomma I've discovered it's a secret group. I will add you as a friend and then add you to the group.... Expert a friend request from claire ashton. :)

Got the friend request- I'm excited!

Had a dr. appt today- 2-3 cm and 80% effaced- she said most likely this little one will be here in the next couple of days! :happydance:

DH is currently in the kitchen making steaks and mashed potatoes. :) My last craving dinner that I'll allow myself. :dohh:


----------



## Asher

turtlemomma said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Turtlemomma I've discovered it's a secret group. I will add you as a friend and then add you to the group.... Expert a friend request from claire ashton. :)
> 
> Got the friend request- I'm excited!
> 
> Had a dr. appt today- 2-3 cm and 80% effaced- she said most likely this little one will be here in the next couple of days! :happydance:
> 
> DH is currently in the kitchen making steaks and mashed potatoes. :) My last craving dinner that I'll allow myself. :dohh:Click to expand...

:happydance: not long now!

I added you, think admin have to approve and then you're good to go.


----------



## turtlemomma

My yellow bump turned pink! :pink:

Magdalena Catherine was born 9-28-13 at 7:46pm. 20 hours in labor, pitocin induced and no pain meds... What was I thinking!?!? :wacko: but its all over now and I am so happy to hold this amazing little beauty in my arms! Welcome to the world Maggie Cate!

PS- I think admin is taking their time on the facebook page... Ah well.
 



Attached Files:







photo-46.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

Turtlemomma she's gorgeous, and I love her name! Well done!
I've tried to add you to the group about 8 times now and for some reason the request isn't going through. Will keep trying. :)
Hope you're recovering well!


----------



## YoungNImum

I also had my baby, a BOY :) 

Maurice David Robert born 4/10/13 at 1.24pm, 8lb 9oz 21inch using G&A no stitches got to the hospital at 9cm and it all happened so quick.


----------



## turtlemomma

YoungNImum said:


> I also had my baby, a BOY :)
> 
> Maurice David Robert born 4/10/13 at 1.24pm, 8lb 9oz 21inch using G&A no stitches got to the hospital at 9cm and it all happened so quick.

Congratulations! :happydance: I can't believe its been 9 months since this thread was started... Time went by so fast!


----------



## Noo

Is everyone now on the FB page?


----------

